# 70=arrogant



## Batista1992 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ja wie schon geschrieben. Mein Kollege ist nun 70 geworden und hat sich Schlag auf Schlag verändert!

Das größte Problem ist ja, wir sind beide Jäger, ich Level 62 er Level 70. Und nun hat er sich im ofiziellen WoW Forum skillunen abgeguckt und meint er wär so toll und er wäre der bessere von uns beiden, nur weil er 70 ist! 

Heute mrogen z.: Ich bin schoneine weile am Spielen und suche eine Gruppe fürs Bollwerk.

Plötzlich, komtm er online und meinte direkt zu mir:

" Deine Skillung ist scheiße, ab zum Lehrer und umskillen"! Ich mein, sowas msus ich mri ja nich bieten oder ? Ich setze ihn sofort auf ignore weil ich gerade weißgott besseres zu tun hatte als mich um meine Skillung zu streiten. Ca. 10 Minuten später, denk ich mir: Gut, kannst ihn mal wieder von ignore runtersetzen.

Ich schreib ihn an und meine ist doch mein Problem. Da schreibt er:

"Ja heul ma nich rum, ich werd das wohl besser wissen als du."

Und noch ein Grund, warum ich Angst davor habe 70 zu werden:

Als er noch im Levelbereich 1-68 war, hab ich ihn angeschrieben und gefragt ob er mir helfen könne udn er hats getan oder wenn mal nicht, mir freundlich gesagt, dass er keine Zeit/Lust dazu habe. Wenn ich nun frage, wo er 70 ist kommt entweder garnichts oder eine Antwort wie:

"Kein Bock" : "Mach doch alleine, ichmusste auch alles alleine machen!" (Obwohl er imemr einen 70er an der Seite hatte... o.O)...

Zudem, hab ich endlich das Gold fürs epic zusammen gehabt heute und einen Magier gesucht, der mir ein Portal amchen kann(Rune hatte ich). Ich habe jeden Magier in SW gefragt und nach etlichen 70ern habe ich dann mal einen unter 70 gefragt, man siehe da... er hat mich sofort eingeladen udn mri ein Portal gemacht!

Desweiteren antworten 70er grundsetzlich NICHT, wenn man sie etwas fragt oder sonst was.

Ich mein, das is doch KRANK oder etwa nicht ?

Also langsam denk cih darüber nach den Server zu wechseln weil man auch keine Gruppen für Instanzen findet bei uns... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber egal, ist es normal, dass man mit Level 70 so wird ? Wie siehts bei euch aus, haben eure Freunde was gemerkt als ihr 70 geworden seit ?

Batista1992


----------



## Rhinitas (6. Oktober 2007)

ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, ich war die erste zeit auch so wie dein kollege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir lag es einfach daran, dass ich stolz war endlich mein ziel erreicht zu haben. eine ingame-freundin hatte mich dann darauf hingewiesen das ich ein wenig angeberisch bin xD da hat es sich gelegt.. vllt solltest du ihn mal darauf aufmerksam machen^^ bei mir hats geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexyn (6. Oktober 2007)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wie schon geschrieben. Mein Kollege ist nun 70 geworden und hat sich Schlag auf Schlag verändert!
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach....sowas kann man nicht als Freund bezeichen^^
Am besten auf Ignore setzen und so lassen... mit solchen Leuten würd ich mich nicht abgeben.
Meine ganzen Freunde haben sich eigentlich nie verändert und ich mich eigentlich auch nciht^^
Es gibt immer ein paar Leute auf den Servern die einfach nur riesen Ar......... sind, aber mit denen muss man sich nicht abgeben und kann sie auch auf Ignore setzen.

So long.... Such dir neue Freunde!^^


----------



## midhir (6. Oktober 2007)

Grüße,

ich selbst bin auch 70 und habe diese Erfahrung früher auch oft machen müssen.
Es ist einfach so, dass sehr viele 70er Raider sind und entweder in SW afk stehen (deshalb nicht antworten) oder sich im Gildenchat unterhalten. Natürlich sind viele 70er arrogant, besonders diejenigen, welche überall an ihrem Körper diese tuntigen Lila-Items haben. Geb' einfach nicht so viel drauf. Such dir eine nette Gilde, im TS oder Gildenchat sind die meisten irgendwie weit freundlicher. :-)


----------



## Batista1992 (6. Oktober 2007)

Ja, mit den Gildenmembern hab ich keine Probleme, sie sind sehr nett und so aber das mti den 70ern find ich schon scheiße...

Ich freu mci hschon darauf, wenn ich 70 bin..Dann werd ich testen ob die zu 70ern genauso sind!


----------



## MisterX2 (6. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann da nur beiflichten, es gibt viele lvl 70 die nur in der Gegend rumstehen und afk sind oder einfach zu abglenkt sind zum schreiben. Viele denken auch "jetzt wo ich 70 bin brauche ich keine hilfe warum sollte ich da helfen" das gibt es auf jeden Server. es sind aber nicht alle so! es gibt auch viele lvl 70 die auch noch den leuten und 60 helfen, einfach weil sie damals auch hilfe hatten. Das kommt immer auf den Typ von spieler an! 
Es gibt aber noch mehr 70ger die zu anderen grade erst lvl 70 gewordenen noch unfreundlicher sind. Von wegen keine erfahrung und so naja da muss man mit leben wenn man WoW spielt! (will damit nicht sagen das es das in anderen spielen nicht gibt) solange du eine gute Gilde hast und mit denen spass ist noch alles ok

Liebe Grüße
MisterX2


----------



## Stronghunter (6. Oktober 2007)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Ja, mit den Gildenmembern hab ich keine Probleme, sie sind sehr nett und so aber das mti den 70ern find ich schon scheiße...
> 
> Ich freu mci hschon darauf, wenn ich 70 bin..Dann werd ich testen ob die zu 70ern genauso sind!


Dan bekommst zu hören deine rüssi ist scheiße such dir zuerst eine neue dan kannst mit uns mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also am besten mit der gilde was machen da kennst du die leute und die kennen dich so machs ich und die 70er die glauben sie sind was besseres sind meistens solche die den ganzen tag wow spielen und kein RL mehr haben!


----------



## Windkrieg (6. Oktober 2007)

Hängt auch stark vom Alter und der geistigen Reife des Spielers ab...

Ich glaub das kennt jeder, wenn er grade in ner Instanz ist und sich einzelne Leute als WoW Spezialisten allererster Güte betrachten und einem vorschreiben wollen, was man tun soll und was nicht.

Typisches "Kiddieverhalten", kann man von lvl 1 bis 70 beobachten...


Wie bereits angeraten: Auf Ignore und gut is.


----------



## mitchell (6. Oktober 2007)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Ja, mit den Gildenmembern hab ich keine Probleme, sie sind sehr nett und so aber das mti den 70ern find ich schon scheiße...
> 
> Ich freu mci hschon darauf, wenn ich 70 bin..Dann werd ich testen ob die zu 70ern genauso sind!


 
also i8ch finds klasse das du das mal ansprichtst ich kann dir eins versichern 

als ich 70 geworden bin wurde ich promt ernst genommen, naja und ich hatte einen selben (alten) freund ich war zweimal auf verschiedenen servern mit einem hunter 70,

pass jetzt mal gut auf ich geb dir einen Rat, mach wenn du zwischen 68-70 einen test kampf in ner x-beliebigen pvp schlacht z-B arthibecken oder so teste deine skillung mach dir eine kleine taktik und mach ein duell auf dem lvl 68 oder 69 mit ihm, 

und mach ihn fertig damit du mal zeigen kann wer der bessere ist und wenn du gewinnst wird er erstmal denke ich ruhig sein so war es bei mir und ich könnte x-tipps dir nennen gegn hunter aber ich mache immer zweie für mich sehhr wichtige sachen:

Eisfalle gegen sein Pet und wennn möglich dazu (nur als zwerg) nach einem schlangenbiss steingestallt aber das wichtigste ist wenn er guten schaden mit gezelter schuss macht geh wenn er ihn ansetzen will im entgegen und mach streuschuss dann bricht er ab das ist wichtig wenn er auf treffsicherheit geskillt ist ... aber ich will zum schluss noch sagen bevor ich wieder schlecht gemacht werde oder es streit gibt über mögliche pvp/ pve taktiken probiers aus wie es dir liegt übung macht den meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamis (6. Oktober 2007)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wie schon geschrieben. Mein Kollege ist nun 70 geworden und hat sich Schlag auf Schlag verändert!
> 
> ...





Hihi das kenn ich^^ Da musste einfach ma sagen Klappe zu jeder machts so wie ers am bessten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab i auch gemacht^^


----------



## Schambambel (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich wills mal so ausdrücken. Wo steht geschrieben, dass man nur weil man 70 ist jedem helfen muss? Ich werd auch ab und an angetellt, ob ich irgendwem bei Quests helfe, durch Instanzen ziehe oder sonstiger Kram. Öhm, hallo... seh ich aus als wär ich vom Roten Kreuz? Wenn jemand Hilfe sucht, kann er ja im allgemeinen Chat fragen, will jemand helfen, wird der sich schon melden. Aber einfach irgend jemanden antellen und am besten gleich noch zuspammen ist extrem unhöflich und stößt deswegen auch zurecht auf taube Ohren.
Grundsätzlich sind alle Quests ohne highlevelige Hilfe machbar! Die Questbeschreibungen sind eindeutig, die Levelanforderung ebenfalls und muss man nunmal eine Gruppenquest machen, muss man sich eben Leute dafür suchen und nicht einfach den nächsten 70er zulabern!
Durch Instanzen zieht man vielleicht Freunde aber garantiert nicht irgend jemanden. Das nervt und kostet Zeit. Und nur, weil n 70er afk irgendwo rumsteht, heißt das nicht, dass er automatisch der Bückling für andere machen muss.
Wer das jetzt alles wirklich arrogant nennt, ist einfach n typischer Schnorrer und soll sich doch ins Koma whinen!


----------



## Batista1992 (6. Oktober 2007)

Lol...

1. Passiert es nicht oft, dass ich ihn frage...
2.  Frag ich nicht wildfremde Leute ob sie mir helfen...
3.  Kann man ja freundlich antworten...


----------



## Alwina (6. Oktober 2007)

@Schambambel 
du hast nichts verstanden oder ?


----------



## Gutgolf LeMagier (6. Oktober 2007)

*Hi, also es mag schon stimmen das viele 70ziger arrogant sind und noch weiteres, aber mann muss das auch mal so sehen : *

Ich habe im Februar WoW geschenkt bekommen, und habe mich mehrere Monate bis auf 70 hochgekämpft in der Zeit konnten die anderen aus meiner Gilde schon Ruf farmen, Epic Mounts kaufen, Heroic Instanzen gehen usw. Als ich dann eines schönen Tages 70 wurde, wollte ich das natürlich auch alles .. also schön Ruf farmen gehen, täglichquests machen, Flugmount kaufen etc etc ... und wenn man dann gerade am Farmen ist, und dich einer Fragt ob du mal ebend ein Portal machen kannst, dann sag ich beim ersten mal noch ja ... dann kommt wieder einer, dem sage ich dann das ich gerade am farmen bin und nicht wirklich bock habe ... so, und dem nächsten sag ich ganz einfach nein.

Ich meine ich helfe wirklich gerne, innerhalb der Gilde, oder auch einfach nur mal so, aber wenn man den ganzen tag, nur aufgrund dessen das man 70 ist nach Hilfe gefragt wird, dann hat man auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr darauf, mann will ja schließlich auch mal weiter kommmen. 

Denn ich bezahle nicht 13 € im Monat (okay, das mag nicht viel sein, aber Geld ist Geld, und vorallendingen ist es MEIN Geld, für das ICH arbeite) um ständig das zu tun was andere von mir wollen. Hilfe, schön und gut, aber auch nicht den ganzen Tag, lang ... dafür hab ich einfach nicht die Nerven, Hut ab vor Leuten die das tun, aber ich kann das nicht.


Und zur Skillung ... es ist DEIN Charakter ... es ist DEIN Spiel ... es ist DEIN Geld, was du für WoW ausgibts, also kannst du auch entscheiden wie du dich Skillst, andere Leute haben da keinen Einfluss drauf, und wer das nicht akzeptiert, der muss halt damit Leben, sich die ganze Zeit darüber aufzuregen. Selbst innerhalb meiner Gilde, hab ich schon oft gehört ich soll dies und das noch skillen, aber ich sage dann immer, nö ich bin glücklich so, und wer damit ein Problem hat, tja, der hat dann halt ein Problem, aber das kann ich nicht ändern.

Mfg Gutgolf


----------



## Schambambel (6. Oktober 2007)

Alwina schrieb:


> @Schambambel
> du hast nichts verstanden oder ?



Batista meint scheinbar, dass sein Bekannter ihm was schuldet, nur weil er 70 ist. Zum Schluss geht dann noch auf 70er allgemein ein. Doch, ich denke, ich hab alles verstanden^^


----------



## Naho (6. Oktober 2007)

HI,

nach euren erzählung scheint das ja wirklich schlimm zu sein, aber bei mir isses so mir helfen meine freunde immer obwohl ich eig. gar keine hilfe bräuchte, denn sie wollen dass ich schnell 70 werde und sie dann mit mir inzen gehn zu können =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nmehr kann ich dazu nich sagen da ich noch (fast) keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht habe^^





TIRION-HORDE-ORC-SCHAMANE-69^^


----------



## Batista1992 (6. Oktober 2007)

> Und zur Skillung ... es ist DEIN Charakter ... es ist DEIN Spiel ... es ist DEIN Geld, was du für WoW ausgibts, also kannst du auch entscheiden wie du dich Skillst, andere Leute haben da keinen Einfluss drauf, und wer das nicht akzeptiert, der muss halt damit Leben, sich die ganze Zeit darüber aufzuregen. Selbst innerhalb meiner Gilde, hab ich schon oft gehört ich soll dies und das noch skillen, aber ich sage dann immer, nö ich bin glücklich so, und wer damit ein Problem hat, tja, der hat dann halt ein Problem, aber das kann ich nicht ändern.



Das is ne Aussage! Das gefällt mir... danke!



> Batista meint scheinbar, dass sein Bekannter ihm was schuldet, nur weil er 70 ist. Zum Schluss geht dann noch auf 70er allgemein ein. Doch, ich denke, ich hab alles verstanden^^]/QUOTE]
> 
> Öhm hallo ? Ich frage ihn ja nur (wenns hoch kommt 2-3 mal in der woche) ob er mir helfen könnte. Er is mir nichts schuldig!
> 
> Und das mit dem Inzen gehn... Naja, ichwürd mich freun wenn wir mal zusammen in eine gehn könnten aber dazuhabich ehrlichgesagt keine lust, da es dann wieder kommt, dass er sagen wird mach das udn das anders..


----------



## Klopfer (6. Oktober 2007)

@Schamdingens: Du gehörst dann auch zu den flamern im Allgemeinen Chat, ja? Fein ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic:

Jaaa.. das Problem kenn ich. Hatte ich auch... mit mir selbst. Lag aber daran, dass ich nur noch dabei war, Gebiete abzugrasen, die ich mit meinem tollen neuen Flugmount erreichen konnte. Das mit der Skillung ... hm, kannst drauf wetten, dass dein "Freund" sicher schon wieder umgeskillt hat, um sich der Gilde anzupassen... also nich drüber nachdenken. Man wird immer wieder umskillen müssen. Ist zwar teuer, aber manchmal nicht zu umgehen. Lass dir nicht vorschreiben, wie deine Skillung zu sein hat. Ratschläge sind ok... mehr aber auch nicht.

Und warum manche 70er sich gar nimmer melden? Ich hätte da ne theroie: "Haste mal 10 Silber?" "Zieh mich mal durch dm." 

Bei sowas reagier ich gar nimmer und hab schon angefangen, Leute einfach auszublenden, die mich einfach so anflüstern... is wohl so ne Krankheit. Schade aber irgendwann nich mehr zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war mein Senf ^^


----------



## maggus (6. Oktober 2007)

Gutgolf schrieb:


> Denn ich bezahle nicht 13 € im Monat (okay, das mag nicht viel sein, aber Geld ist Geld, und vorallendingen ist es MEIN Geld, für das ICH arbeite) um ständig das zu tun was andere von mir wollen. Hilfe, schön und gut, aber auch nicht den ganzen Tag, lang ... dafür hab ich einfach nicht die Nerven, Hut ab vor Leuten die das tun, aber ich kann das nicht.



Also ich bezahle 13 Euro im Monat, um Spass zu haben. Niedrigstufigeren SPieler zu hekfen zählt da definitiv auch dazu.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2007)

midhir schrieb:


> Natürlich sind viele 70er arrogant, besonders diejenigen, welche überall an ihrem Körper diese tuntigen Lila-Items haben. Geb' einfach nicht so viel drauf.



Jo auch ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht. Sogar hier im Forum gibts so einige. Das sind oft (nicht immer) die, mit den, teilweise übergroßen, Char-Signaturen und so benehmen sie sich dann auch. Auf solche Klappspaten kann ich gerne verzichten.

@ Threadersteller

Aber mach dir mal keine Sorgen, ich denke mal, das du nicht so wirst, schon allein weil du bemerkt hast, das andere so sind. Da besteht noch Hoffnung^^


----------



## Schambambel (6. Oktober 2007)

Klopfer schrieb:


> @Schamdingens: Du gehörst dann auch zu den flamern im Allgemeinen Chat, ja? Fein ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und die Weisheit nimmst du woher? Offenbar nicht aus meinem Post, sonst hättest du zwischen den Zeilen mitbekommen müssen, dass ich andere in Ruhe lasse. Wem meine Meinung nicht gefällt hat leider Pech, juckt mich nicht. Das Thema ist fast so alt wie WoW selber und es nervt derbe. Tendentiell meine ich zu merken, dass das Rumgeheule immer schlimmer wird. Früher konnte man noch rumstehen ohne totgetellt zu werden. Heute will einfach niemand mehr was selber machen...


----------



## Quartoxuma (6. Oktober 2007)

Hmm bemühe mich möglichst nicht arrogant zu sein... heut wieder für bestimmt 7 Leute ein portal gemacht... manchmal komme ich mir so vor als ob ich der einzige Magier wäre der Portale erstellen kann? Ich glaube aber auch, das ein 70er nicht unbedingt arrogant wird, sondern es nur so erscheint.

Beispiel: Ein Level 12er Char will
-ein portal
-Geld
-Infos
-Hilfe
-etc.

was denkt er sich? Ich könnte jeden fragen aber ein 70er weiß es zu 100%... so das denekn sich jetzt ein paar hundert leute und whispern dementsprechend ein paar mal den selben 70er an.

Zum Beispiel komme ich online. Zunächst beüße ich meine Gild eund meine gesamte Freundesliste (und bis da alle gesprächsthmen abgehackt sind ist schonmal ne halbe stunde vorbei) so nebenher wird man von 5-6 leuten angflüstert bezüglich instanzen. Dazu kommen noch eben solche 12er. 

a) Man übersieht einen ---> Derjenige denkt er wird ignoriert ---> Der 70er ist arrogant
b) Man schreibt ein schlichtes "ne" ---> Derjenige denkt er wird nicht ernst genommen ---> Der 70er ist arrogant
(Ledigtlich Theorie)

So wie du allerdings deinen 70er Freund bezeichnst kann ich mir das auch nur so erklären: Er ist arrogant.


----------



## Briefklammer (6. Oktober 2007)

also auf dem server wo ich bin geht es eigetlich mit den 70er sie helfen zwar nicht immer aber meistens und geben auch ne antwort
aber naja auf jeden server ist das wohl anders


----------



## Ortas-Rajaxx (6. Oktober 2007)

> Desweiteren antworten 70er grundsetzlich NICHT, wenn man sie etwas fragt oder sonst was.



Vielleicht sollte man sich auch mal überlegen warum die meisten 70er nicht antworten.

Wenn man alle 30 Sekunden von einem "Lowie" angeschrieben wird ob man nicht mal ein paar Silber hat, antwortet man nach gewisser Zeit einfach nichtmehr, da bei negativer Reaktion die meisten das Diskutieren anfangen und das Mimimi losgeht.

Das gleiche gilt für Mages mit Brot/Wasser.

Ich protze nicht mit irgendwelchen Epixx, trotzdem ist man es irgendwann leid.

Ich würde dir in deiner Aussage: 70=arrogant keinesfalls zustimmen. Es gibt nicht so viele die einfach so arrogant sind. Ich würde es einfach als natürliche Abwehrmaßnahme zum Schutz von Nerven zählen.

Gruß Ortas


----------



## Finestar (6. Oktober 2007)

Also ich für meinen Teil mache jedem der vernünftig fragt Wasser/Brot/Portale.
Wenn mich allerdings einer fragt ob ich ihn Verlies oder so ziehe sag ich auch nein. Ich hab mich selber nie ziehen lassen und ziehe auch keinen. Die leute haben auch den Sinn des Spiels net verstanden, es geht nicht darum möglichst schnell auf 70 zu kommen sondern Spaß dabei zu haben. Wie soll ich meine Klasse spielen lernen wenn ich mich ständig wo durch ziehen lassen?

Und gegen Leute die einem ne skillung auf´s Auge drücken wollen hatte ich schon immer was..


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (6. Oktober 2007)

Gutgolf schrieb:


> ...Ich meine ich helfe wirklich gerne, innerhalb der Gilde, oder auch einfach nur mal so, aber wenn man den ganzen tag, *nur aufgrund dessen das man 70 ist nach Hilfe gefragt wird*, dann hat man auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr darauf, mann will ja schließlich auch mal weiter kommmen...



/sign

Was mir immer wieder auffällt, daß die meisten Level 70 mit "fertig" gleichsetzen und ja, ich habe früher auch so gedacht. Ein 70er hat alles, weiß alles und kann alles. Leider stimmt das so nicht ganz. Ein 70er hat nur die Möglichkeit, alles zu bekommen und alles zu lernen aber auch da steckt noch viel Aufwand drin, genau wie in dem Level selbst... "Mächtig du geworden bist... Viel zu lernen du noch hast."

Wenn dann manche mit so einer "Ich bin low, du bist high, level' mich mal!"-Mentalität daherkommen und glauben, sie würden schneller aufsteigen, wenn ein 70er ihre Quests erledigt (EXP-Verteilung in der Gruppe!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), da kanns schon mal passieren daß man bissl genervt oder auch einfach gar nicht reagiert.

Wenn einer meint, deine Skillung wäre *Kot* soll er doch bitte auch dazusagen, was ihn zu der Annahme führt. Vielleicht sieht er darin Dinge, die bei seinem Spielstil Probleme bereiten würden aber das muß ja nicht zwingend bei jedem der Fall sein. Mußte mir auch desöfteren anhören daß ich ohne Siegel des Befehls Dmg verschenke, aber wenn man halt kein Glücksspieler ist... Jedenfalls beim skillen 's Hirnkastl einschalten! Auch Skillungen aus Foren und Guides sind auf den Spielstil einer anderen Person zugeschnitten. Hier heißt es als Vorlage nehmen -> OK, einfach kopieren -> VORSICHT! Und selbst wenns die anderen dumm finden, außer dir selbst muß niemand mit deiner Skillung spielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Früher konnte man noch rumstehen ohne totgetellt zu werden. Heute will einfach niemand mehr was selber machen...


Ich verstehe dich vollkommen.

Nun auch ich helfe mit meinen 70ern wo ich kann. Aber viele der "kleinen" die noch nie soweit gekommen sind, vergessen dabei sehr oft, das mit 70 das Spiel erst richtig anfängt und man oft andere Dinge zu tun hat, als ihnen immer wieder zu helfen. 
Mir ists schon oft passiert das ich mal jemanden geholfen habe und er mich dann in seine FL aufgenommen hat. Fast jedes mal wenn in dann online kam, hies es dann, kannst mal hier helfen, kannst mal da helfen. Also bei aller Freundlichkeit. Irgendwo hört der Spaß dann doch auf.


----------



## Schambambel (6. Oktober 2007)

Was mich an diesem Thread von vornherein schön stört ist, dass man mal wie immer nur die Seite des "Misverstandenen" hört. Da gibts einige logische Lücken, die mir verraten, dass das alles wohl möglich nicht so ganz ist, wie du das schilderst, Batista. Wegen "2-3 mal Fragen in der Woche" das nicht fruchtete würde niemand anfangen nen riesen Forenthread zu erstellen, der "70 = arrogant" heißt. Wegen einem "umskillem hopp hopp" packt man niemanden auf ignore, schon gar keinen Kumpel.
Mit unter deshalb ist das alles für mich ein einfacher Whine, wie wir ihn in WoW schon locker 50.000 mal hatten. Mitleid meinerseits gibts daher einfach nicht.


----------



## dooley (6. Oktober 2007)

Nu erstma net alle 70er sind arogant und selbstverliebt ich zb bin schon lange 70 war einer der ersten auf unserem Server genau wie ich einer der ersten 60 er auf meinem Server war mich selbst hat nie wer gezogen oder gesagt du das musst du so machen. 
Ich halte vom ziehen allgemein nichts weil Leuten denen der Arsch nachgetragen wird ihre Chars schlicht weg nachher im Hi-end bereich net spielen können.

1 Beispiel:Wir hatten damals heftigen heilermangel so haben große Gilden auf die ich näher eingehen werde neuen Spielern gesagt:"he du spiel doch nen Priester wir helfen dir"der war nach 2 wochen 60 und top equipet dann haben sie den genommen und in 40 man raid gesteckt gesagt:"jetzt heil hier" und sich dann gewundert und aufgeregt das er nichts auf die reihe bekam! 

Mein Motto learning by doing!

Dann kommen wir ma zu den neuen 70ern die haben gelevelt und wollen nu die neuen instanzen sehen wollen vieleicht auch ihr erstes 70er set und vielleicht auch bald nen Raid sehen die haben schlicht weg keine zeit und lust weil sie weiter kommen wollen.(gut dein Kumpel is in meinen Augen keiner).

Nen 70er mage hat mindestens 1000 wisper am Tag nach portalen,brot und wasser das viele es net mehr machen da musste lieb fragen und du hast dein Zeug .

Ich bin son lila epic Tank und wenn ich zeit hab lauf ich mit randoms in die inis des kostet mich nen lächeln wenn die leute ok sind.
Aber Geschenke so in etwa he du 70 er kauf mir ma nen mount oder du hast doch genug gib mir ma bisl gold fallen bei mir weg! 

Im grunde kann man nen lowie vielleicht nen tip geben oder ma ne elitequest aber sonst soll er sich ne Gruppe auf seinem Level suchen !!!

mfg Dooley 


PS: nu könnt ihr Flamen


----------



## Artherass (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Dooley. Ich bin auch "lila", hab meinen Schamanen damals nach Erscheinen von BC hochgespielt muss ehrlich sagen: Ich hab einfach wenig Zeit, um Leute irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte hinzuziehen oder hier Kindermädchen zu spielen. 

Wir raiden 4 Mal in der Woche SSC und Auge, dazwischen mal Funraids für Twinks und Neulinge in der Gilde bei Gruul und Kara, in der Zwischenzeit mache ich Arena und ein wenig BG-PvP, um dort mein Equipment zu optimieren und zwischenzeitlich auch nochmal die ein oder andere Heroic Ini wegen der Marken. Dazwischen muss ich farmen, damit ich mein Zauberöl (das teure ZG-Zeug mit + Spellcrit) herstellen kann, damit ich mir Fläschchen machen kann und mein Bufffood. Dazu kommen meine Repkosten und immer die besten Verzauberungen, die verfügbar sind zusammen mit den besten Sockeln. Um ansatzweise so mitraiden zu können, wie ich es jetzt mache.

Ich empfand das Leveln unterwegs als deutlich entspannter, das sollten sich manche mal vor Augen halten. Und ich hatte auch nie große Probleme, die meisten Quests alleine zu machen. Sicherlich kann ich einige Gruppenquests nicht machen, aber dafür muss ich mir dann auch mal ein Tag oder so mit ner Gruppe nehmen und kann nicht andauernd erwarten, dass für 5 Minuten mal jemand aus der anderen Ecke der Scherbenwelt angetingelt kommt.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, ich helfe grundsätzlich nicht. Aber meistens kommt dann ein Whisper: "Gibst Du mir Gold?" oder "Ziehst du mich Verlies?". Wie wäre es mal mit nem Bitte oder so oder einem netten kleinen Sätzchen. Das ist offensichtlich zu viel verlangt. Wenn ich darauf nicht antworte, dann bin ich noch lange nicht arrogant, sondern habe einfach meine Ansprüche. Wenn jemand mir erklärt, wofür er Geld braucht oder so, dann bin ich gerne bereit darüber zu reden, aber so pauschales Anschnorren fällt bei mir aus...


----------



## PTK (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich kenne das Problem nur zu gut, mein Freund Zorkal (Ingame- und Forenname) hat sich, seit er Level 70 erreicht hat von einen auf den anderen Tag verändert. Er wollte nix mit mir zu tuen haben, da ich ja angeblich ein, ich zitiere "Riesengimp" wäre. Nun hat er sienen Char auf einen anderen Server getranst und sofort gesagt: "Trans auch, ich helfe dir auch." Ok hier halten wir die epische Geshichte mal an...
Ein paar Daten: 
-Ich bin ein 55er Krieger (Taure)[For the Hord]
-Er ist ein 70er Mage (Troll)
-Ich habe nun 20€ ausgegeben und er hilft mir NICHT!!
Nun nehmen wir den epischen verlauf wieder auf...
Ich habe zum Glück eine sehr nette uns hilfsbereite Gilde (arthas erben (Blackhand)) gefunden. sie geht mit mir in inis aber sie ziehen mich nicht, was sehr lobenswert ist. Nun ja..
lange rede kurzer sinn
Level 70er sind arrogant wie der threadname schon sagt 
LEIDER!!!


----------



## Zorkal (6. Oktober 2007)

PTK schrieb:


> Hallo ich kenne das Problem nur zu gut, mein Freund Zorkal (Ingame- und Forenname) hat sich, seit er Level 70 erreicht hat von einen auf den anderen Tag verändert. Er wollte nix mit mir zu tuen haben, da ich ja angeblich ein, ich zitiere "Riesengimp" wäre. Nun hat er sienen Char auf einen anderen Server getranst und sofort gesagt: "Trans auch, ich helfe dir auch." Ok hier halten wir die epische Geshichte mal an...
> Ein paar Daten:
> -Ich bin ein 55er Krieger (Taure)[For the Hord]
> -Er ist ein 70er Mage (Troll)
> ...


ALLES LÜGE!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne niemanden der so ist, aber alles ist möglich.

Dennoch denke ich, das es zwei Seiten gibt:

Der eine ist neidisch und der andere protzt und wenn sich das hochschaukelt, kommt
es zu völlig unsinnigen Auseinandersetzungen/Streitigkeiten.

Ich weiß nit wie gut Du mit ihm befreundet bist, aber sag ihm einfach mal
das, so wie Du es hier im Forum geschrieben hast oder Du stehst drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@ PTK:

Ich denke nicht alle 70er sind so, jedenfalls würde ich nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren,
denn jeder weiß auch, das selbst wenn man lvl 70 ist, das es nichts besonderes ist! Jeder
kann leveln!!

Rennst Du mit einem T6 Set rum, dann kann man gerne protzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!


----------



## Zorkal (6. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden der so ist, aber alles ist möglich.
> 
> Dennoch denke ich, das es zwei Seiten gibt:
> 
> ...


Ich bin grade mit ihm am Skypen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (6. Oktober 2007)

joa nur irgendwie ist zorkal schon ein großes stück arrogant zwar nett aber richtig arrogant gegenüber nicht 70ern...


----------



## Huntara (6. Oktober 2007)

PTK schrieb:


> joa nur irgendwie ist zorkal schon ein großes stück arrogant zwar nett aber richtig arrogant gegenüber nicht 70ern...



Äähm, klärt das unter Euch *schleichweg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (6. Oktober 2007)

PTK schrieb:


> joa nur irgendwie ist zorkal schon ein großes stück arrogant zwar nett aber richtig arrogant gegenüber nicht 70ern...


Nur weil ich dir nicht bei jeder lächerlichen Q helfe bin ich arrogant?=/


----------



## PTK (6. Oktober 2007)

nur weil du mich immer niedermachst ^^


----------



## Zorkal (6. Oktober 2007)

Das ist jetzt aber aus der Luft gegriffen...


----------



## Mojo Mojo Mojo ^.^ (6. Oktober 2007)

GOGOGO!!!

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT !!! ZOMG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg


----------



## Àrcadurus (6. Oktober 2007)

Find es auch teilweise ein bischen unverschämt wie Leute einen anwhispern
"Kannste mir mal 'n gold fürn Trainer geben hab grad nix"
Ich bin immer noch zu 70 ->(bin ich mittlerweile auch) freundlich und höflich
aber zu den "lowies" bin ich genauso respektvoll, weil es nicht sein muss
unfreundlich zu sein, nur weil man 70 und "full arena2" ist.
Aber wenn mich i-jemand dumm anmacht, schwinge ich auch keine großen RP-Reden. 
Der bekommt dann einfach nur ein Nein oder (thx Blizz) /ignore


----------



## PTK (6. Oktober 2007)

Àrcadurus schrieb:


> Find es auch teilweise ein bischen unverschämt wie Leute einen anwhispern
> "Kannste mir mal 'n gold fürn Trainer geben hab grad nix"
> Ich bin immer noch zu 70 ->(bin ich mittlerweile auch) freundlich und höflich
> aber zu den "lowies" bin ich genauso respektvoll, weil es nicht sein muss
> ...


Genau das meine ich..
Ich meine warum stempelt ihr lowies immer direkt als geldgammler o.ä. ab? ich finde es ein bisschen makaber muss man jetzt lvl70 sein damit man spass haben kann oder was?


----------



## Logeras (6. Oktober 2007)

PTK schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich..
> Ich meine warum stempelt ihr lowies immer direkt als geldgammler o.ä. ab? ich finde es ein bisschen makaber muss man jetzt lvl70 sein damit man spass haben kann oder was?




Kann ich dir sagen , weil man ca. 20-30 Wisp am Tag bekommt ob man bissl Silber oder Gold übrig hat.Mich hat noch kein Highlvl 50-70 angesprochen ob ich ihn Gold geben kann. Es sind zu 90% immer Chars der Stufe 10-30.
Auf Wrathbringer ist es mittlerweile so das man Sturmwind in Bettlercity umbenennen kann so schlimm ist es teilweise.


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt letztendlich keinen guten Grund, warum man bei Wow einen Fremden um gold anbetteln sollte.

Beim leveln wird man mit allem versorgt was man braucht.


----------



## Àrcadurus (6. Oktober 2007)

naja auf Todeswache gehts eigentlich ich finde einfach , dass man zu jedem 
respektvoll sein sollte egal auf welcher stufe der ist...


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2007)

also ich bin seid heute juhuuuuuuuuuuuu lvl 24^^
und i kenn einige 70er und die sind supe rnett.ich will zum bleistift keen kupfer,silber oder gold von denen weil mein gott soviel was ich als selten finde und net brauchen kann wird verkauft^^........die einzigste die ich ab und an nach kohle frag is meine frau(54-55so) und erst heute hat bei ner randiom group uns en 70 gezogen(und des war mein erstes ziehen) und i muss sagen langweilig hab mich voll auf ne elllenlange dungeon gefreut und naja dann das aber egal i sag mal so viele sachen bekommen die wieder ins ah wandern^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und zum topic wieder es gibt bestimmt einige die arrogant sind, aber eben net alle. dasist genauso wie mit kiddys bei allys oder horde?? idioten gibt es auf beiden seiten sei es lowies oder highend leutz.
aslo in diesem sinne /ignore bzw mal in ruhe privat drüber unterhalten und in ruhe klären hilft meistens^^


also in diesem sinne

Good Luck & Have Fun^^


----------



## Foundnonick (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

zu dem Thema Skillung:
Du bist doch dein eigener Herr und wenn Du mit der Skillung zurecht kommst wie sie im Moment ist, warum dann was ändern?

zum Thema 70er: 
Ich bin jetzt seit 2 Wochen 70 und es ist natürlich ein tolles Gefühl aber deswegen den dicken Max machen?
Als ich meine kleine Gilde gründete hab ich mich auf Unterschriftensuche begeben. Mir lief eine Schattenpriesterin über den weg (Lvl 24). Ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch 55er. Ziemlich schnell hab ich bemerkt, das dies hier nicht ihr erster Charakter ist den sie hochzieht.
Sie kümmert sich Ingame um mich und versucht mir die Feinheiten beizubringen. Also merke: Nicht jeder niedrige Charakter ist ein Anfänger.

Ich wurde sozusagen von einem adoptiert.^^

Laß Dir keine grauen Haare wachsen. Wenn Du sagst, Deine Gildenmember sind nett, dann halt dich an diese.


----------



## Foundnonick (6. Oktober 2007)

Hm, noch was, ich weiss nicht auf welchem Server Du bist, aber auf dem wo ich bin wird recht viel geholfen.

Hauptsächlich dadurch, das man sich im Laufe der Zeit einen Bekanntenkreis aufbaut und wenn einer nicht kann, dann kennt der wiederum einen der einen kennt, usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klappt eigentlich recht gut.

Zum Thema Bettelei: 
Ich verschenk grundsätzlich keine Kohle. Alles das was ich mir zusammenackern konnte, das kann jeder andere auch. Muß nur rausgehen, Mobs kloppen, questen, im AH Geschäfte machen und seine Berufe vorantreiben. Sozialschmarotzer gibts überall. Aber ich muß sie nicht auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## PTK (6. Oktober 2007)

gut ich wollte nur sagen ich bin auch nicht low lvl wenn man das so betrachtet (56) und trozdem habe ich als lvl 56er das gefühl benachteiligt zu werden es ist wie mit der integration in deutschland viele werden wie im real live nicht in wow auf grund ihrer stufe aktzeptiert naja ich finde es schade


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2007)

PTK schrieb:


> gut ich wollte nur sagen ich bin auch nicht low lvl wenn man das so betrachtet (56) und trozdem habe ich als lvl 56er das gefühl benachteiligt zu werden es ist wie mit der integration in deutschland viele werden wie im real live nicht in wow auf grund ihrer stufe aktzeptiert naja ich finde es schade



Sag doch mal bitte ein paar Beispiele dafür dass Du nicht akzeptiert wirst.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne diesen Hochmut nur,wenn ich wie letztens mal in Lowlevelgebieten queste und mich dann für den Hecht schlechthin halte (bei Level 15 Gegnern auch kein Wunder).Wird halt Zeit,dass das Addon kommt und auch viele 70er mal wieder vor Hochmut ("Ach,den 73er Elite packe ich doch locker alleine.Lol".)im Dreck liegen,zertreten vor höherstufigen Feinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Oktober 2007)

Entschuldigt, ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Kommentare von allen Leuten durchgelesen. Sind einfach zu viele. 
^^



> Plötzlich, komtm er online und meinte direkt zu mir:
> 
> " Deine Skillung ist scheiße, ab zum Lehrer und umskillen"! Ich mein, sowas msus ich mri ja nich bieten oder ? Ich setze ihn sofort auf ignore weil ich gerade weißgott besseres zu tun hatte als mich um meine Skillung zu streiten. Ca. 10 Minuten später, denk ich mir: Gut, kannst ihn mal wieder von ignore runtersetzen.


Deine Skillung ist deine Sache. Klar kann dir ein höherer Spieler Tipps geben. Aber dieses arrogante Rumgelaber kann sich einfach jeder sparen. Ist fast genau so schlimm, wie unerfahrene Spiele "noobs" zu nennen.

Ging mir übrigens auch so, zwar als Hexer, aber egal. Ich frage hier im Forum nach einer Taktik gegen Schurken. Was kommt als erstes? "Crap Equip und L2P". Hab ich nach Equip gefragt? Nö. Hat es jemand anderen anzugehen? Auch nicht. Das sind einfach Leute, die sich wichtig machen müssen - weil sie außerhalb des Spieles keine Beachtung finden (Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit).




> Desweiteren antworten 70er grundsetzlich NICHT, wenn man sie etwas fragt oder sonst was.


Einspruch. Ich habe 3 70er Chars und werde sehr oft von Lowies gefragt. Ich antwort IMMER - und ich kenne noch viele, viele 70er auf meinem Realm, die auch stets antworten.

Verstehen kann ich es bei z.b. Mages. Meine Kollegin ist n' 70er Mage. Weißt du, wie oft die nach Wasser, Croissants und Portalen gefragt wird, sobald sie on kommt? Das ist nicht mehr normal.



> Also langsam denk cih darüber nach den Server zu wechseln weil man auch keine Gruppen für Instanzen findet bei uns... angry.gif


Wenn du auf deinem Realm nicht glücklich bist, dann wechsle noch heute. Ok... vielleicht erstmal nen Twink auf einem anderen Realm erstellen und schnuppern. 



> Aber egal, ist es normal, dass man mit Level 70 so wird ? Wie siehts bei euch aus, haben eure Freunde was gemerkt als ihr 70 geworden seit ?


Auf ein bisschen Arroganz hat jeder 70er das Recht. Ich meine, man hat das (bis jetzt) höchste Level erreicht. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund, herabwürdigend zu sein. Von meinem alten Realm kenne ich das nur zu gut. Alle hocken in IF unter sich und labern über ihre ach-so-tollen Errungenschaften in Kara.

Ich war bis jetzt mit noch keinem Char in Kara. Ich helfe viel lieber Kleineren, geh Farmen und bringe weitere Twinks auf 70.


----------



## MrDudi (6. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon von manchen erwähnt ist der Threadersteller sehr allgemein. Er stempelt alle 70er als arrogant ab und das stimmt nunmal nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Magier. Als Magier wird man natürlich oft nach einem Portal gefragt. Ob ich darauf nun antworte und/oder das Portal mache, hängt auch von der anderen Seite ab. Höfliche Anfragen oder sogar Angebote die Rune zu bezahlen find ich klasse, da helf ich gerne. Mir persönlich reicht aber eine nette Anfrage, dann will ich nichtmal die 18s für die Rune haben.
Aber es gibt leider auch das Gegenteil. Von "port mich mal nach shatt" über "port plz" ist alles schon dagewesen. Und wenn ich dann einen 14er Druiden frage, dem ich grade für 10g (!) ein Portal nach Shattrath mache, was er denn da wolle mit Stufe 14, und als Antwort kommt: "geht dich nix an boon", dann hab ich für den Tag auch genug von solchen Anfragen.
Und einen (Fremden) durch Instanz ziehn gibts bei mir grundsätzlich nicht. Darauf antworte ich auch immer nett, aber einige sehen das dann auch nicht ein und kommen mit "du warst doch auch mal 30".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder mehrmaliges Anflüstern zum gleichen Thema, weil die Leute einfach jeden anquatschen den sie finden und sich die Namen nicht merken können/wollen. All das sind Dinge, die einen dazu bewegen können, nicht jedem zu helfen oder immer höflich zu bleiben.


Aber nicht nur 70er sind arrogant, sondern auch besagte "Lowies". Viele meinen nämlich wirklich, dass die 70er ja jetzt alles haben und können und alles so viel leichter ist. Dann ist es natürlich leicht, jemanden, der nicht helfen will oder kann, als arrogant abzustempeln.


----------



## Ruudey (6. Oktober 2007)

also das mit den items stimmt meiner meinung nach .. ich schreibe z.b. bei mages für portale nie leute an die aus der besten gilde ma server sind wiel man da eh nur mehr absagen bekommt oder keine antwort.. :>


----------



## The Holy Paladin (6. Oktober 2007)

Jedem das Seine mit der Skillung(mach sie so wie sie dir gefällt, trotzdem kann man sich ja mal nen Verbesserungsvorschlag anzuhören) und zu dem Verhalten kann ich nur sagen:

Arm und nicht gerade sportliche schließlich würde er sich doch in deiner Rolle auch jemanden suchen der ihn helfen könnte.


----------



## Dinah (6. Oktober 2007)

Es nervt mitunter schon etwas wenn man als 70er Magier bis zu 20 mal stündlich angesprochen wird. Man kommt einfach zu nichts mehr wenn man auf alles eingehen würde.

Kannst du mich nach Darnassus porten?
Kannst du mir Wasser/Brot machen?
Kannst du mich durch DM ziehen?

Hier hilft ein einfaches Textmakro:

Wasser oder Brot 2 Gold pro Stack, Portal 1 Gold, Söldnertätigkeit 25 Gold pro Stunde.


----------



## dooley (6. Oktober 2007)

Ruudey schrieb:


> also das mit den items stimmt meiner meinung nach .. ich schreibe z.b. bei mages für portale nie leute an die aus der besten gilde ma server sind wiel man da eh nur mehr absagen bekommt oder keine antwort.. :>





He warum net sind auch nur spieler mir is des wurst in welcher Gilde er is sind auch nur Menschen !
Wenn man nett fragt machen die dir auch wasser portale usw. Wie man in wald rein Ruf schalt es raus .
Einfache Regel!

Ich binj in ner sehr guten Gilde sind realativ weit was Raids angeht ok nur unter den top 5 aber was solls aber das sieht man meinen twinks net an und mit denen muss ich net ewig die leute nach nen portal anbetteln da bekomm ich meist eins bei der ersten Anfrage.


----------



## Spy123 (6. Oktober 2007)

@Dinah: Das makro muss ich mir acuh zulegen ^^

Aber es stimmt wenn man 70 ist nervt das schon wenn man immer angeshrieben wird: Kannst du mir mal hier helfen?, Kannst du mir mal das töten?, Kannnst du mir mal die Füße aus der Sonne legen ?

Aber bevor man bei ALLEM "nein" sagt sollt man mal überlegen ob man nicht selbst früher mal so rum fragen musste und man weis wie scheiße es war wenn man keinen gefunden hat für ini oder schweren Quests oder sonst was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ICh bin ja noch en frisch gebackener 70er (erst 2-3 Wochen vllt) und musste mich acuh schon ertappen wie ich mich bissel augeblasen benommen habe aber das hat sich dan gelegt bis mich en lvl 16er angeschrieben hatt was ich denn für ein arrogantes A...loch sei weil ich ihn net durch ini ziehen wollte und keine antwort und nix gegebn habe (hab den dann geholfen und seid dem helf ich auch wieder niedrigeren Spielern weil war ja doch schon en kleiner Schock das ich mich jetzt so benheme wie ich es immer von den High-LvL gehasst habe)

naja mach dir also keine gedanken sag Ihm halt mal das er sich benimmt wie ein Luftballon und das wird sich mit der Zeit wohl auch legen.

bis denn, denn

Euer Spy der Schwein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (7. Oktober 2007)

und als mage ist das alles ja noch schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Portal hier, wasser da, und geld dammler dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!
ich habe mir mitlerweile eine gebür fürs wasser und portal ausgedacht (lowies portalrunen kosten|70iger schon 1g^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei wasser und essen eine normalen preis: 20s pro stack (beim händler kosten die sachen teilweise 1g, also ned meckern^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
doch dann kommen immer die lowies an: "ooooo, das ist ja viel zu teuer, fu you..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





ps: wenn man gebettelt wird eine inni zu ziehen, dann einfach sagen:" warum sollte ich mir den arsch aufreißen nur damit du nicht questen musst?!"-dann sind die auf einma alle ganz still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thefreakyone (7. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir wars ganz anders! Mein kumpel is 70 geworden und hat mir bei allem gehlfen ich kam in ne gilde und war mit grotten equip kara und gruul dabei war kein thema (beides sogar gecleart)

es kann auch anders gehn ^^
 MfG


----------



## lordpa (7. Oktober 2007)

das einfachste: auch 70 werden und ihn in nem duell besiegen


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2007)

Mein Freund is auch 70 geworden aber hat sich nich veränder er is immernoch nett und hilfsbereit =)
Allerdings stimmt es das viele 70ger nicht antworten wenn man sie anspricht das prob. mit dem portal kenn ich, aber wenn ich nen 66ger frage zack auch ohne rune hab ichn port...


----------



## PTK (7. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sag doch mal bitte ein paar Beispiele dafür dass Du nicht akzeptiert wirst.


das ist zum beispiel das problem wenn man in irgendeinem channel was schriebt wegen fragen dann direkt hm lvl 55 joa man is das ein riesnnoob naja also das würd emir zu denken geben


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Oktober 2007)

> das einfachste: auch 70 werden und ihn in nem duell besiegen



Intressante Einstellung.


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2007)

The schrieb:


> Intressante Einstellung.


Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber recht hat er dann gibt der freund ruhe und kann nich mehr sagen, dass man so schlecht sei und so ne beschissene skillung hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja kann man schon nur selbst wär man dann ja noch beschissener geskillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Froug (7. Oktober 2007)

ja is bei mir auch so.. in der Gilde
ein hunter, der farmt ab und zu Manapartikel für den kleinen Magier... und jetzt ist er 70, vor 3 Tagen war er noch 68 und meint jetzt er wäre der beste Spieler in der Gilde, und meint mir Skillratschläge geben zu können >.<   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkCreed (7. Oktober 2007)

Also ich find den Thread echt klasse, ging mir von 1 - 70 genauso, wenn ich mal einen 70er gefragt habe ob er mir helfen könnte, wurde ich sofort angemault...

Wie die meisten hier schon sagen, die Leute die 70 sind, wollen mit niedrig stufigeren nix mehr zu tun haben da sie ja jetz das max lvl erreicht haben und somit selbst keine hilfe mehr benötigen.

Heute hab ichs mir erst mal wieder gedacht, als ne gruppe bw gehen wollte und noch n healer brauchte, hab ich denen halt geholfen, hatte ja eh nix zu tun. Also ich finde das echt gut wenn die "großen" den "kleinen" ein bisschen helfen. Gehört meiner Meinung nach auch zum Spielspaß hinzu.


----------



## Sternilein (7. Oktober 2007)

Hmm.. ihr kennt definitiv die falschen Leute. Klar kenn ich da auch einen der sich für den besten Hexer aller Zeiten hält, aber den hab ich längst mundtot gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch mit Level 70 darf man sich nicht zu schade sein den ein oder anderen Tipp anzunehmen. Aber wenn da wer her kommt und sagt "Bääääh.. du bist ja 'ne Gebrechen Hexe, skill SL/Destro das macht mehr Schaden" dann zeig ich dem virtuell meinen Mittelfinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyphon (7. Oktober 2007)

Logeras schrieb:


> Auf Wrathbringer ist es mittlerweile so das man Sturmwind in Bettlercity umbenennen kann so schlimm ist es teilweise.



hmm
dann is wrathbringer sozusagen ein armenstaat^^
nee spass beiseite..
ich bin seit gut 2 monaten 70..
hab "relativ" gutes equip..
aber ich wurde noch nie angewispert und nach gold gefragt..
hier und da mal ob ich in inzen aushelfen kann..
vo "ziehen" oder ähnliches war nie die rede..
nja oke ich merk mir so was auch nicht weiter..
aber ich wüsst jetz nix..
schon komisch
derbe unterschied servertechnisch
so gesehen kann ich proudmoore nur empfehlen..
wenn mich jmd um hilfe frage ist meine antwort immer:
"kennen wir uns?"
wenn er dann sagt ..
ja der und der..
und bei mir machts klick - da war was..
dann helf ich gerne..
sofern ich zeit habe..
is ja schließlich immer noch besser als sonstwo rumzugammeln
und nix zu machen..
und falls ich ihn nicht kennen sollte..
nja mein gott
laune..?
zeit..?
sonstige grüde..
ja oder nein..
verschieden - wie ich gerade zeit und lust habe.. - ich wiederhole mich oder?^^
das klingt vll arrogant..
"wie ich gerade zeit und lust habe"
aber deswegen muss ich nicht unhöflich sein..
dann sag ich halt eben:
"sry nee du hab keine zeit.. / keinen nerv für so was gerade.. -andermal k?"
und das ich n kumpl anwisper das seine skillung shice is..
omfg?
auf so ne idee muss ma erstma kommen..
1. woher kennt der die skillung? arsenal nachgucken damit ma was zum stressen hat? -> PEINLICH..-.-
2. woher nimmt er sich das recht? skillung < spielweise - sollte zusammenpassen is klar.. aber wer nur auf skillung vertraut ist schlichtweg ein noob.
3. wieso nennst du ihn eig kumpl?^^

mfg..
proudmoore 4 tw.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katare (7. Oktober 2007)

naja kommt immer drauf an bei sachen die der jenige der mich fragt genauso gut alleine machen kann hab ich auch kein bock zuhelfen gibt auch solche leute die sich einfach nur ziehn lassen...
ich helf nur dann wenn ich es für angemessen halte 

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Oktober 2007)

> Hmm.. ihr kennt definitiv die falschen Leute. Klar kenn ich da auch einen der sich für den besten Hexer aller Zeiten hält, aber den hab ich längst mundtot gemacht wink.gif
> Aber auch mit Level 70 darf man sich nicht zu schade sein den ein oder anderen Tipp anzunehmen. Aber wenn da wer her kommt und sagt "Bääääh.. du bist ja 'ne Gebrechen Hexe, skill SL/Destro das macht mehr Schaden" dann zeig ich dem virtuell meinen Mittelfinger



Richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boíndil-Rexxar (7. Oktober 2007)

Mhh es gibt 2 Sorten 70ziger. 
Einmal die Arroganten... ja sie gibt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auch sehr viele nette Leute. Aber wie die 70ziger auf euch reagieren hängt auch davon ab, wie man sie anspricht. Wenn ich z.B. in IF vor der Bank stehe und 30 Minuten leerlauf habe bis der Raidinvite losgeht und mich einer anwhispert mit: "zieh mich dm" ohne Bitte oder sowas in der Art zu sagen oder mich direkt inviten will, fallen die ordentlich unten durch. 
Aber wenn mich einer anwhispert wie letzten im Auge mit "Hey entschuldige die Störung. Aber könntest du mir bitte unter Jägern mal einen kleinen Rat geben?" hab ich auch keine Probleme demjenigen zu helfen. Auch bin ich mir nicht zu fein mit meinem ganzen "prolligen" Epic's anderen Spielern in Instanzen zu helfen oder beim Questen wenn man mich vernünfitg fragt und nicht in der Art "Und jetzt helf mir gefälligst." Aber was ich als 70ziger schlimm finde, wenn man mal durch ein Low-Level gebiet reitet weil man grad einem helfen will, oder was farmen muss oder oder oder... und man direkt angewhispert wird ob man ihn denn nicht DM ziehen kann oder ihm bei der Quest helfen kann.


----------



## G0Dl!k€ (7. Oktober 2007)

Thyphon hat Recht, und Schambambel find ich eigentlich auch =)

Wenn man es nicht übertreibt mit der Arroganz, ist es nur natürlich, dass man als 70er einfach irgendwann total genervt ist...

Proudmoore 4TW stimmt schon, geiler Server xD

MfG


----------



## Telim (7. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt bis Seite 3 gelesen und muß sagen, das einige Leute gern verallgemeinern, egal ob es nun darum geht, das man von "Neulingen" gefragt wird als 70er oder ob man selber einen anderen 70er fragt.

Fakt ist, das es immer verschiedene Sorten von Typen gibt.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mittlerweile 4 70er Chars. Das Problem mit dem Wasser und Portalen machen kenne ich daher auch ganz gut. Man stell sich in eine Stadt weil man vielleicht im AH was schauen möchte und bekommt in kürzester Zeit einige Anfragen "kannst du mal ein Portal nach ... machen". Das geht manchmal schon soweit das die Leute von SW nach IF geportet werden wollen. Ich denke viele lassen sich einfach nur porten weil sie zu faul sind zu laufen. Mich fragte mal ein LVL20 Char nach einem Port, auf die Frage warum er geposrtet werden will, kam nur die Antwort "weil ich zu faul zum Laufen bin. Mit lvl 40 hol ich mir mein Mount dann kann ich mir die Flugpunkte immernoch holen". Das sind Sachen die kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und da helfe ich dann ungern.

Als Krieger wird man komischerweise oft gefragt ob man nicht mal eben jemanden ziehen kann, meine antwort ist immer "Nein", aus dem ganz einfacher Grund: Man lernt seinen Char gerade in Gruppen in Instanzen kennen und schöpft Erfahrungen die man später gut gebrauchen kann in größeren Instanzen.

Ich wurde auch schon als Arrogantes A... beschimpft, weil ich jemandem eine Schließkassette mit meinem Schurken nicht öffnen wollte (was ich in der Regel nach einer freundlichen Frage sofort und auch kostenlos mache), aber wenn man mir eine solche Kiste direkt ins Handelsfenster drückt, ohne zu fragen, wenn ich am Postkasten stehe, dann ist das aus meiner Sicht ziemlich unhöflich und so bin ich dann auch.

Sicher gibt es auch 70er die sich für etwas besseres halten, keine Frage. Aber ebenso gibt es kleine Chars die auch höflich fragen können.

Was ich dem Threadersteller nur ans Herz legen kann ist, jemand der dich zu einer Skillung zwingen will, hat den sinn des spiels verfehlt. Hätte Blizz gewollt das alle die gleiche Skillung haben, dann würde es die Talentbäume in der Art nicht geben. Und nungut, wenn er dir nicht helfen will, ist das sein Ding. Halt dich an deine Gilde, das sollten eh die Leute sein, mit denen du dich in Instanzen und Gruppenquests stürzen solltest. Gilden sind ja nicht nur dafür da einen bestimmten Namen möglichst oft auf einem realm zu vertreten, sondern sich untereinender zu helfen und zu unterstützen.

ergo: 70=arrogant -> Zum Teil ja, zum Teil nein


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> es gibt bestimmt einige die arrogant sind, aber eben net alle. dasist genauso wie mit kiddys bei allys oder horde?? idioten gibt es auf beiden seiten sei es lowies oder highend leutz.


Genauso ist es manche 70ger gehen echt klar und manche sind fullarena2 oder t4equipped und ziehen die nase ziemlich hoch...


----------



## FBIFrosch (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss sagen das die meisten Aussagen über die 70 stimmen, zu 90% sind sie einfach nur noch Eingebildet
und Arrogant gegenüber den kleinen aber auch zu anderen 70 die noch nicht alles geschafft haben.
bestes beispiel : normale 70 inis gehen da bekommt mann die antwort gehe nur noch heroisch.
Diese 70 sollten mal überlegen den wurde auch geholfen und sie brechen sich kein Bein wenn sie mal helfen
außerdem geht es ja schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin selber 70`er Mage und helfe denn kleinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novaron (7. Oktober 2007)

Windkrieg schrieb:


> Hängt auch stark vom Alter und der geistigen Reife des Spielers ab...
> 
> Ich glaub das kennt jeder, wenn er grade in ner Instanz ist und sich einzelne Leute als WoW Spezialisten allererster Güte betrachten und einem vorschreiben wollen, was man tun soll und was nicht.
> 
> ...


das ist auch ziemlich arrogant "Windkrieg".Nur weil jemand jünger ist is er nich arroganter.Spiele mit vielen in meinem Alter zusammen die seeehr nett sind.DAnn gibt es aber noch die firsch Erwachsenen(18-19) die viel arroganter sind.

und Batista,diese Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt mit keinem meiner Freunde.versuch ihn einfach zu ignorieren.Das hört bestimmt auf ;-P


----------



## screeeam (7. Oktober 2007)

wer auf lvl70 aufsteigt (grösstenteils grün equiped) und gleich danach glaubt, dass er gut ist, hat sowieso keine ahnung vom spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (7. Oktober 2007)

naja es gibt halt solche und solche 70ér....merks manchmal selber das viele 70er arrogant sind und glauben nur weilse 70 sind kara raiden 1-2 epics haben sind se es....naja gott sei dank war und werde ich sowas nie machen ^^ helfe gerne lowies.nur wenn ich mal wirklich keinen bock habe sag ich des klipp und klar.und z.b wo ist mal eben das problem als mage nen portal fürn anderen zu machen...eigentlich keins ^^ naja vielen ist das zuviel arbeit einmal auf den button klicken :-) 10sec warten...


echt arm sowas....naja was solls...muss halt jeder selber wissen ob er so ist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (7. Oktober 2007)

screeeam schrieb:


> wer auf lvl70 aufsteigt (grösstenteils grün equiped) und gleich danach glaubt, dass er gut ist, hat sowieso keine ahnung vom spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann man von vielen Purplez-Leuten auch sagen. Oft erleb ich, dass pure Raider ihren Skill verlieren. Das merkt man dann schnell, wenn man mal mit denen ne 5er heroic machen will. Da glaub man, man hätte es mit Anfängern zu tun. Das liegt einfach daran, dass man auf Raids nicht mehr so viel denken muss. Alles läuft nach einem Skript ab, das man dann geistig runterrattert und fertig. Bevor es jetzt viel Whine gibt, ich sagte "oft" und nicht "immer", ok^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (7. Oktober 2007)

Äh, OK! Dass die 70er untereinander """leicht""" eingebildet sind (wenn man mal kein Epic Equip hat) wird langsam standard. Vielleicht ist es noch nicht so krass, aber es kommt mir so vor, als würde es langsam zum Trend werden - Spieler die schlechter equipped sind, runterzumachen.

Beispiel: Zwei Schurken unterhalten sich in IF, darüber, dass es keine besseren DDs gibt als Rogues. Ich kontere (bin ebenfalls Schurke, LvL 70 - Equip lässt noch zu wünschen übrig) - was kommt als als Antwort?
"Dass du keinen Schaden machst ist schonmal klar."

Da denk ich mir manchmal aus Frustration: "Ok du dämlicher Lackaffe, dann mach ich halt nen Privatserver auf und Leute wie du kommen schonmal garnicht rein, oder fliegen bei Auffallen im hohen Bogen raus." Würd ich natürlich nie tun, ist ja illegal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Oktober 2007)

PTK schrieb:


> das ist zum beispiel das problem wenn man in irgendeinem channel was schriebt wegen fragen dann direkt hm lvl 55 joa man is das ein riesnnoob naja also das würd emir zu denken geben



Dann spielst Du auf einem komischen Server, denn sowas habe ich noch nie gesehn.


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (7. Oktober 2007)

ach da könnt ich dir 100 namen auf anhieb nennen bei denen es so war ...
kaum waren sie 70ig haben sie dich nicht mehr gekannt !!! aber naja...
aber auf der anderen seite ich meide schon fast strumwind und eisenschmiede 
kaum ist man dort fängt das gepamme an a la :"ziehst du mich durch ne ini" "hast du mal ein wenig gold"
das ist auch nervig und manchmal kommt da auch eine böse antwort von mir zurück... was vieleicht der ein oder andere dann als arogant bezeichnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racker112 (7. Oktober 2007)

Mmmh, also ich möchte dazu auch mal etwas sagen. Ich bin ein Typ der wenn es irgendwie geht, etwas allein macht und auch die Grp. quests meist allein probiert. Wenn es nicht ging, ok , habe ich in der Gilde gefragt oder auch so nach einer Grp. bzw. Membern für Grp. gesucht und meist hat es geklappt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte mich damals auch immer gefragt, warum keine Antwort kam bei Fragen etc ..., aber seit ich 70 war, wurde es mir bewusst.

Nach dem einloggen wird, wie es auch schon beschrieben wurde ersteinmal die Gilde begrüßt etc .. , dann Überlegen was anliegt und genau da ist der Unterschied , welches viele die noch keinen 70´er haben nicht bedenken.

1) Die Instanzen usw.. sin Höhergesteckt und daher ist es notwendig vor allem wenn man Raided, zu Farmen und wenn man guckt und macht und tut um einen Überblick zu bekommen, sind mir persönl. in dem Moment irgendwelche Portalanfragen usw.. sowas von Egal, weil ich sonst meine Sachen nicht erledigt bekomme.

2) Wenn ich dazwischen Zeit habe, mache ich schon das eine oder andere Portal, aber wenn ich auf jeden whisper eingehen würde, komme ich nicht mehr zum spielen und würde nur noch Portale, Wasser und Brot machen und irgendwen durch ein Verlies oder sonstiges begleiten. Ja sry, das da auch ein paar keine Antworten bekommen ist doch normal.

Viele vergessen, das ein 70´er genauso wie jeder andere Levelbereich das Spiel spielen möchte und nicht für andere das WoW-Hausmütterchen ist und seine eigen Interessen hinten anstellt.

Und übrigens, wenn jemand in SW nach einen Port nach IF fragt, sollte derjenige mal überlegen warum er keine Antwort bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich helfe gern, aber an erster Stelle stehen meine Interessen und die der Gilde und FL und nicht ganz WoW.


----------



## katare (7. Oktober 2007)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Äh, OK! Dass die 70er untereinander """leicht""" eingebildet sind (wenn man mal kein Epic Equip hat) wird langsam standard. Vielleicht ist es noch nicht so krass, aber es kommt mir so vor, als würde es langsam zum Trend werden - Spieler die schlechter equipped sind, runterzumachen.
> 
> Beispiel: Zwei Schurken unterhalten sich in IF, darüber, dass es keine besseren DDs gibt als Rogues. Ich kontere (bin ebenfalls Schurke, LvL 70 - Equip lässt noch zu wünschen übrig) - was kommt als als Antwort?
> "Dass du keinen Schaden machst ist schonmal klar."
> ...



soweit ich weiss is es net illegal den selbst für nen privat server brauchste nen wow acc oder irre ich mich jetzt? xD naja zocke eh nemmer

ps:100% sign @racker


----------



## Smoleface (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiss nicht auf was für Server ihr spielt, aber auf meinem (nathrezum) sind die 70er überhaupt nicht eingebuldet (bis auf  einige Ausnahmen). Gutes beispiel z.b mein RL kumpel, als ich mit WoW wieder anfing ist er grad 70 geworden, aber trotzdem war er voll chillig drauf und zog mich und gildenkumpels durch ein paar inis, obwohl er in einer andere gilde war... und beim Portal, ich schreibe die Mages an, und wenn es beim ersten mal ned klappt dann sicher beim 2ten oder 3ten mal...


und jetzt zu den probs wieso wir (bin auch 70er shadow) manchmal so arrogant tun. ihr müsst euch vorstellen das das game ab 70 noch nicht fertig ist!, sprich ihr wollt ja auch lieber in der scherbenwelt farmen anstatt scholo oder DB zu machen....


Aber eben dein Kumpel ist in meinen Augen überhaupt keine Ausnahme im Gegenteil, es ist normal wenn man grad 70 wird das man dann so arrogant tut. Ich rede mal aus eigener Erfahrung, weil wenn man 70 ist dass das  Gefühl kommt sehr mächtig zu sein scheint und es dann so deutlich wie wöglich zu machen. Also gib ihm ein wenig Zeit bis er sich gelegt hat und gut is.... aber achte darauf das du nicht so wie du bist.

Grüsse Smoleface


----------



## Asopos (7. Oktober 2007)

Hoi!

Wie mir diese ganzen "qq, die fiesen Level-Cap Spieler sind alle fies qq"-Threads mal tierisch auf die Nüsse gehen.

Da stehen wirklich Level 20 Chars in OG und schnorren dich um Gold an, weil sie sonst nich reppen können oder keine Skills kaufen können. Ist mir bei keinem meiner 4 Max Level Chars auch nur ein einziges mal passiert - auch nicht bei meinem ersten Char.
Oder die Leute, die ständig durch Instanzen oder Quests gezogen werden möchten, weil man ja keine Gruppen findet und wenn doch die Random Gruppen alles Noobs sind und garnix können. Bla, dummes Geschwätz ist das. 

Ich gewinne langsam den Eindruck, dass das die selben Leute sind, die Fragen in Threads schreiben in denen die Antwort schon 20mal geschrieben steht, die Leute, die noch nie google benutzt haben bevor sie anderen in Foren auf die Nerven gehen und die ihren hirnverbrannten geistigen Ausfluss in ein Forum schreiben ohne sich mithilfe von Wikipedia oder anderen Plattformen über die Richtigkeit ihrer Aussagen informiert haben.

Wenn man zu ungebildet, zu unfähig oder zu beschränkt ist um seine Probleme selbst zu lösen ist das kein Problem, solange man sich Mühe dabei gegeben hat, aber wenn man zu faul, zu bequem und zu träge ist, und man keinen Finger gerührt hat bevor man andere um Hilfe anschnorrt dann ist das assozial.
Aber heutzutage scheint man ja schon arrogant zu sein, wenn einem die eigene Freizeit zu schade ist um sie irgendwelchen Schmarotzern in den Hintern zu schieben.

Wenn euch die 70er zu fies, gemein und böse sind, dann nervt sie nicht weiter mit irgendwelchen "Kannst du mal?", "Machst du mal?" oder "Hast du mal?" whispers - sie werden es euch danken.

Gruesse

Asopos


----------



## AngelusMortifer (7. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich seh des alles eher anders. Warum sollte der 70 den allen helfen?
darf er net nein sagen weil er 70 is?
Aber nicht nur lowbies labern einem blöde an und schnorren.
Ich hab auch schon oft genug erlebt das ich als ich ihm Labby war gefragt wurde von irgendwem ob ich lust auf labby hätte...
So wieder zum thema...
wie würde es dir den gefallen wenn du immer angewhisperst wirst wegen irgendwas unwichtigem.
Port? Füße tun es doch auch oder, dauert länger aber gibt ab und zu noch nen paar ep^^.
Wasser und brot, meine güte so teuer sind die a net und b man kann auch kochen.
Wie würde es euch gefallen wenn leute die ihr nicht kennt euch fragen ob ihr ihnen 2 stunden zeit, in der ihr euch tierisch langweilt und sie sich tierisch langweilen aber als einzige von profitieren. Die gesamte Mentalität dahinter is doch schrott... Ganz im Ernst ihr wollt auch net zu gelabert werden von wildfremden ob ihr da mal helfen könnt oder dort


----------



## Schleppel (7. Oktober 2007)

hm ich knack jedem umsonst die versperrten kisten und nett formulierte /w s bekommen auch wegbeschreibungen unabhängig vom lvl usw, aber....



> diese tuntigen Lila-Items



rofl, *stopft die neid tube* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denk das ist auch server abhängig und wie ja schon jemand erwähnte, alter und geistige reife, kenn auch 62er die arrogant rumkotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Oktober 2007)

katare schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss is es net illegal den selbst für nen privat server brauchste nen wow acc oder irre ich mich jetzt?



Einen Account auf dem Server - was mit einem regulären Account nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Redtim (7. Oktober 2007)

zu dem Alter und der Geistigen reife nochmal.

Ich bin auch erst 15 und überlege (in 90% der fälle) mir was ich sage. Wenn mich wer fragt ,kannste mr mal helfen" dann überleg ich mir ob ja oder nein und sag dann halt ob ich lust hab oder nicht. solche arroganten leute wie hier einige nennen hab auch schon erleben müssen zb einer von mein Freunden der aber sowieso selten on is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hab schon Erwachsene im spiel erlebt die schlimmer als 8Jährige kleine verzogene gören sind. Also setz ihn auf Ignor und wenn der die zutextet mit nem twink nicht reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Tim


----------



## Tja (7. Oktober 2007)

Mittlerweile ist es bei mir so, dass ich auf gewisse Tells nicht mehr reagiere, nicht etwa weil ich arrogant bin, sondern weil es mir zu blöd ist auf Anfragen ala:

Kannst mich mal durch (lowbie Instanz einsetzen) ziehen? 
Hast ein paar Gold für mich?
Hilf mir mal schnell bei (Quest einsetzen)?
Ich bin so arm und brauch Ausrüstung, hast was für mich?
udglm. 

Antworten zu geben.

Der Ton macht die Musik und nur weil ich 70 bin, heißt das nicht, dass ich nichts Besseres zu tun häbe. Meist kommt dann irgendwas wie "typisch 70er Epic, arroganter Ar..."...Wenn man mich nett fragt, geb ich natürlich gerne Tipps udglm. aber die oben genannten Anfragen stoßen bei mir komplett auf Unverständnis. 

JEDER musste da durch und mir wäre es nie in den Sinn gekommen, andere um Geld/Ausrüstung oder Ziehen anzubetteln. Sind dann auch meist jene Leute, welche aufgrund von Faulheit keine Instanzenführer lesen, oder sich als frische 70er aufregen, dass sie mit grünem equip seltener in eine Heroic Instanz mitgenommen werden. 

auch da musste JEDER durch. 

Anfängern helfe ich gern mit Rat und Tat, anbetteln stößt bei mir auf taube Ohren.


----------



## Huntara (7. Oktober 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es bei mir so, dass ich auf gewisse Tells nicht mehr reagiere, nicht etwa weil ich arrogant bin, sondern weil es mir zu blöd ist auf Anfragen ala:
> 
> Kannst mich mal durch (lowbie Instanz einsetzen) ziehen?
> Hast ein paar Gold für mich?
> ...



Wir hatten das Problem in meiner alten Gilde. Ständig sollten wir die kleineren durch irgendwelche Instanzen ziehen, weil sie in dem Glauben waren mit lvl 70 sei man fertig...oO!!

Das wir 70er aber in Inis gehen wollten und dementsprechend auch farmen mussten, hatte niemanden interessiert.

Also, ganz Deiner Meinung Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menarion (7. Oktober 2007)

Nun ja... bin wohl auch so ein 70er mit tuntigen lila Items. Deswegen werde ich 3 mal pro SW Aufenthalt angeschrieben, ob ich irgendwem den x-ten Twink durch die Todesmienen  oder Verlies ziehe, ihm 2G leihe, ihn später nach Shattrath porte (bin Hexenmeister) oder ihm +2 Waffenschaden umsonst verzaubere...

Hier die Rechnung: Egal wie hoch man ist, dauern Todesminen 30 Minuten - 1 Stunde und mehr wenn der dauernd stirbt.
Almosen habe ich auch nie gewollt und bekommen...
Für's Porten braucht man noch 2 zusätzliche Leute, die aber nie Zeit haben, das mache ich dennoch aber noch relativ oft für die Leute...
+2 Waffenschaden... die Mats habe ich Jahrhunderte lang nicht mehr auf Lager und aus dem AH hol ich ihm sie nicht.

Da hast du Vorurteile gegen deine Vorurteile...


----------



## saphyroth (7. Oktober 2007)

die arroganz eines spielchars passt sich meiner meinung nach eher ned auf den lvl an... Ich mein was du da aufgezählt hast ist extrem oO...uuuh stell dir vor wie arrogant der wird wenn er epics bekommt die du auch haben willst^^  
Hab nen kumpel (schurke) der deutlich besser equipt ist als ich und..naja er is ned immer arrogant aber sein ego ist massiv^^ ich und ein kumpel sagen immer im raid is nichts mehr frei weil sein ego schon alle plätze besetzt aber naja^^ 
Wenn du ned so werden willst...das bemerkst schon selber^^ 

P.S. Also wenn du n portal willst...fragt die dies nochned so lang können also auf niedrigerem lvl sind...die freuen sich eher ihre fähigkeit einzusetzten. ich denk aber auch dass die 70er vllt mehr zu tun haben...die müssen vllt auch schaun das der raid jetzt ned lang warted. ich finds ned so schlimm wenn n mage sagt er hatt keine zeit nervig ist es nur wenn se garned erst anworten...sowas macht mich rasend


----------



## Dunham (7. Oktober 2007)

schauts ma so: einige 70iger denken sie wären götter (gegen über allen)
einige 56 denken sie wären götter (gegen alle unter 50)


es ist halt wie immer: "immer auf die kleinen dicken ;P"


----------



## Galadith (7. Oktober 2007)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Zudem, hab ich endlich das Gold fürs epic zusammen gehabt heute und einen Magier gesucht, der mir ein Portal amchen kann(Rune hatte ich). Ich habe jeden Magier in SW gefragt und nach etlichen 70ern habe ich dann mal einen unter 70 gefragt, man siehe da... er hat mich sofort eingeladen udn mri ein Portal gemacht!



Hi,

wen interessiert das das du ne Rune hattest und kein anderer Magier Zeit hatte, nur 1ner aus vllt 50 oder sonstwas. Sowas spielt einfach nur im Thema "Hilfsbereit oder nicht?" eine Rolle, das hat nur was mit lvl 70 zu tun, wenn er gleich z.B. zum Raid muss etc.


----------



## Dalmus (7. Oktober 2007)

saphyroth schrieb:


> P.S. Also wenn du n portal willst...fragt die dies nochned so lang können also auf niedrigerem lvl sind...die freuen sich eher ihre fähigkeit einzusetzten. ich denk aber auch dass die 70er vllt mehr zu tun haben...die müssen vllt auch schaun das der raid jetzt ned lang warted. ich finds ned so schlimm wenn n mage sagt er hatt keine zeit nervig ist es nur wenn se garned erst anworten...sowas macht mich rasend


Im Moment geht's mit den Portalen, aber pre-BC war es teilweise nicht auszuhalten. Da hatte man in IF nach dem einloggen oft 2-3 Portanfragen (bzw. Port/Wasser/Brotanfragen) pro Minute.
Man mag mir nachsehen, daß ich lieber spielen möchte als die ganze Zeit mit Wildfremden zu chatten.
Nenn mich ruhig arrogant, aber die meisten Anfragen ließ ich unbeantwortet.


----------



## Drizzilein (8. Oktober 2007)

tjo, wenn´s wirklich dein freund is, find ichs schlimm wenn er sich so verändert hat.
aber das hat glaub ich mehr mit seiner einstellung zu tun, als mit level 70ig.

zum thema magier / porten, wasser, brot oder schurke / schliesskassetten muss ich sagen (hab auch beide char und beide auf 70ig) ich spiel auf RP-PVE server. wenn mich jemand im richtigen Stil anschreibt, bin ich meinstens gerne auch behilflich.

Wenn nur kommt "Portal IF" und ne gruppeneinladung oder einfach eine Schliesskassette im Handelsfenster, wird es von mir Prinzipell abgelehnt.

Es kommt immer auf die umgangsformen an, zb Portale kosten geld. gut ist zwar kein unsumme, aber nur portale machen und dann die portalsteine immer selber nachkaufen. ich bin doch kein kasperl für alle.

Ich hatte selber das problem, da ich der einzige hohe magier in der gilde war, das auch meine anderen Char nach Shattrath mussten.
Also Portalsteine gekauft und Spieler höflich angeschrieben (muss dazusagen, nur spieler, die ich selbst gesehen habe, mit der suchfunktion ist zu unpersönlich) und danach hatte ich bald alle 5 anderen char in Shattrath.

Klar gibt es auch einige dabei die klipp und klar nein sagen oder nicht reagieren, aber da kann man ihnen keinen vorwurf machen. erstens muss er ja nicht und zweitens: Wie oft kommt es vor, das ich auch mal nur rumstehe, schnell toilette gehe und was andere machen, und wenn ich zurückkomm lese ich auch nicht das ganze chatlog durch, ob mich event. jemand angeflüstert hat.

Aber wie im richtigen leben, es gibt solche und solche und man kann nicht immer alles auf die allgemeinheit ummünzen.

so long


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2007)

Lol das ist einfach kein Freund sondern ein richtiger "Noob" ich könnt ja auch mal kommen mit meinem Hunter der Epics hat und so sagen: Ey du kknb voll die falsche Skillung ab zum Trainer und umskillen, dein "Freund" hats noch nicht in seinen Schädel gebracht das es immer bessere gibt, man ist nie der beste auch wenn man meint man sei der "Zomfgoloroflinstan10kcritonehitomfginvplxkknb!"(Ich liebe diesen Ausdruck:p) Ich rate dir, halte dich von so Leuten wie dem fern, die tun net gut:/


----------



## Tirkari (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin einer der "arroganten 70er mit mehreren Epics", und ganz ehrlich, wenn mich ein kleinerer Char für arrogant hält, dann hat er es meistens sich selber zuzuschreiben.

So wie es auch schon viele andere hier geschrieben haben: der Ton macht die Musik!
Nein, ich ziehe keinen lvl 32 Pala für sein Pala-quest durch den Flammenschlund, während ich grad auf dem Windreiter über dem Vorgebirge des Hügellandes unterwegs bin.
Nein, ich verjage als Resto auch sicher nicht alleine die Ally-Gruppe, die grad mal wieder Wegekreuz belagert, nur weil ich grad in OG bin (und auf dem Weg zum AH), damit mir völlig unbekannte Low-Level-Spieler ihre Quests abgeben können.
Nein, ich schenke keinem lvl10er mit neugegründeter Gilde 1G, weil er sich sonst keinen Wappenrock kaufen könnte.
Nein, ich farme auch nicht mal eben nen Haufen Kräuter für Quest-Item-Tränke, um die dann für deutlich unter AH-Preis abzugeben, weil jemand im BlascCrafter gesehen hat, daß ich ja ein Alchie bin (naja, immerhin hatte er nicht erwartet, daß ich sie ihm schenke ^^)
...
und dann gibts ja auch noch die normalen Wisper "hast du mal ... Silber/Gold für mich" "Du bist doch sicher reich, oder? Kannst du mir ... geben?" "zieh mich mal durch ..." "Hilfst du mir - geht auch schnell" ...
und nicht zu vergessen während des Braufestes die vielen Spieler, die sich mit mir duellieren wollen, während ich grad Fässer hole (und keiner von denen über level 50 - Hallo? was soll das werden? soll ich die nackt und ohne Waffen hauen oder glauben die allen ernstes, sie hätten gegen nen 70er ne Chance?)

Natürlich gibt es auch genug andere kleine, die nicht so sind, aber die fallen halt nicht auf, die schwarzen Schafe dagegen um so mehr. 
Anfangs hab ich da auch versucht, zu erklären, warum ich keine Leute ziehe (weil ich zum einen nix davon halte - wer sich ziehen läßt, lernt nicht, seinen Char zu spielen - und oft auch, weil ich mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt bin), warum ich Leuten, die ich nicht kenne, kein Geld leihe (mal ehrlich, wer sagt mir, daß ich das wiederkriege? oder leiht ihr auch im RL Unbekannten nen Haufen Geld?) oder schenke (ich hab meinen Char auch ohne Farmen oder Schnorren ohne Probleme hochgelevelt und konnte mir alle Skills und Reittiere (außer Epic-Flugmount ^^) leisten, sobald sie verfügbar waren) oder daß ich auf Forderungen ohne jede Höflichkeit sowieso nicht eingehe (Ergebnis war dann, als ich wem gesagt hab, daß er schon allein deshalb kein Geld von mir kriegt, weil er sehr unhöflich gefordert hat und nicht freundlich gebeten, daß er sagte "Bitte! So, jetzt hab ich das gesagt, gibst du mir jetzt was?")
Aber mittlerweile hab ich dazu einfach keinen Nerv mehr. Es wiederholt sich immer nur, teilweise sind es sogar die selben Spieler, die ein paar Level später mich wieder nerven, und nichtmal wissen, daß ich ihnen schonmal versucht hatte zu erklären, warum ich keine Schmarotzer unterstütze, und egal, ob ich nur nein sage oder es ausführlicher und freundlich versuche zu erklären, Beschimpfungen krieg ich trotzdem ähnlich viele fürs Ablehnen.


Wo ich gerne helfe und das auch immernoch mache, sind Fragen zum Spiel, zu Skillungen, Quests, Standorten von NPCs, hergestellten Sachen, ... (und wenn ich nicht weiterweiß, versuche ich zumindest zu wem oder etwas zu verweisen, wo die Frage beantwortet werden könnte), und Herstellen von Questitems, sofern nicht erwartet wird, daß ich dafür unentgeldlich Kräuter in Low-Level-Gebieten farmen gehe (wer dagegen bezahlen will, kriegt die Sachen teilweise aber auch komplett umsonst)
(Ausnahme: wenn ich grad in nem Raid oder Ini bin, ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, daß ich schnell antworte - das sollte sich der Fragesteller dann aber auch denken können, daß ich nicht den MT sterben lasse, um ihm was zu erklären)


So, und wer sich jetzt immernoch beschwert, nachdem er gelesen hat, was man sich da teilweise antun muß, nur weil man Level 70 ist (und ich bin glücklicherweise ja nichtmal Magier ^^), daß ich Schnorrer, Bettler und Nervensägen ignoriere und mich für arrogant hält, weil ich für die nicht Kindermädchen, Farmbot und Unterhaltungsprogramm spiele, der hat eben Pech, das ist mir dann egal.


----------



## Bloodfall (8. Oktober 2007)

Oh bin selbst 70... sehe mich nicht als Arrogant... 
Ziehe etwa einmal pro Tag Lowies durch Instanzen, spendiere sehr schlecht equippten Charakter schonmal ein günstiges Teil aus dem Ah und helfe meiner Gilde oft bei KaraPre und gehe auch selbst noch Kara mit, obwohl ich es längst nichtmehr wirklich nötig hätte.

Was ich mir eingestehen muss, ist wohl die Tatsache, dass ich zum einen einige "Hassinstanzen" habe, durch die einfach keinen ziehen WILL, zum anderen kann ich auch wenig Kritik an meiner Spielweise verkraften *hust*

Natürlich bin ich stets offen für Anregungen oder Variationen, aber Sprüche wie: "Du Noob, mit so einer Skillung und deinem Opener brauchst du dich hier gar nicht erst sehen lassen!", kann ich ja mal so gar nicht ab.

Kann mich rühmen, noch nie jemanden Noob genannt zu haben (fragt aber nicht, wie oft ich es schon _gedacht_ habe...), auch wenn der nette Jäger auf 64 mit fragend anguckt und partout nicht weiß, was bitte ein "Totstellen" sein soll, nachdem er meinem Krieger die Aggro gezogen hatte...

Ich hoffe, dass andere Leute meinen Twinks gegenüber auch mal die selbe Freundlichkeit zeigen, die ich anderen Leuten zumeist zukommen lasse =)

Mfg Bloody.

P.S.: Also das mit den Portalen hat bei mir bis jetzt bei 95% der Magier geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein "Bitte" und "es wäre sehr nett" kommt halt doch immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (8. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich habe das auch einigermaßen erlebt. Einige meiner Freunde sind nur noch raiden etc gewesen und haben nich mehr mit sich reden lassen. Ich selber wurde erst so, als ich in ein gutes Arena team kam (wo ich nun allerdings nich mehr bin) und mich mehr darum gekümmert hab. 
Ich habe erst später meinen Fehler eingesehen und nun bin ich wieder "normal" wie meine Freunde sagen oder besser:
Zitat: "Du bist wieder normal, glaub mir- zumindest für deine Verhältnisse, du kranker Mensch xD" Zitat Ende.

Einigen steigt schnell etwas zu Kopf, siehe mein Beispiel bei mir selber und nur wenige kommen da wieder raus. Deshalb bin ich z.B. auch recht sauer auf blizz das sie Einsteigern in die Arena nun mit der minimalen Wertung für Gegenstände es so schwer machen (da sie ohnehin kaum bzw. gar keine Chance haben).

Ich antworte auch auf solche Hilfe gesuche wie "KÖnnteste mich da und dadurch ziehen (bla blub mööööp)". Meist mit einem "Nein, keine Lust/ Zeit", aber ich antworte. Es ist sicher schwer noch Gruppen für Inis zu finden, vorallem für INstanzen wie die gute alte Todesmine (ich finde die Instanz einfach genial und dazu stehe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Es kommt immer auf den Menschen an, einige ändern sich, andere nicht. Und nicht viele von denen die sich ändern werden wieder "normal". Weiteres Zitat aus einem TS Gespräch mit einem Raidleader:

"Wenn du ein echter Gamer bist, dann musste raiden. Du musst wissen was wichtiger ist, 10er raid oder 25er raid? Rl oder ingame?"


edit: Wegen mages, naja, sie machen nur ungerne Portale weil sie einfach dicht geflamet werden damit. War bei einem Freund, habe ihn überredet nach 2 Monaten mal wieder on zu kommen- er war 2min online und wurde dicht gespammt mit Anfragen für Portale und Wasser bzw. Brot. 

Bei einigen sieht man einfach, dass sie (tut mir Leid) die Virtualität nicht mehr von der Realität unterscheiden können- so wie ich es mal hatte, bis mir meine Freunde halfen (sozusagen halfen). Ich kann die mages da schon verstehen, und die, die noch Portale machen, Wasser und Brot sind da recht gut drauf^^


----------



## Qilin (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es eine bodenlose Frechheit, dass die ganzen "Lowies" meinen, man müsse nun als 70er mit gutem Equipment denen helfen. Sicherlich hilft Equip solche kleineren Instanzen ohne nenneswerte Probleme zu clearen, keine Frage. Aber warum sollte ich es machen?

Jede Ini, selbst Verliess kostet einfach Zeit. Nimmt man mal an, man geht intensiv und vorbereitet farmen, so bekommst man in der Minute locker 1g zusammen. Also würde eine Alternative heissen, dass ich 20g brauche, um einen Verliessrun für mich interessanter zu machen. Und selbst dann würde ich es mir noch überlegen.

Und mir hatte damals auch kaum jemand geholfen. Meistens habe ich mich dann einfach selbst um Leute gekümmert, um in die Instanzen zu gehen und das war kein Problem. Weiterhin werde ich auch mit meinem Twink andauernd angelabert, ob ich nicht in einer Instanz reingehen möchte. Nur habe ich da ehrlich gesagt keine Lust drauf, weil ich meist nur kurz twinke. Aber wie man sieht, gibt es auch noch Leute die Gruppen suchen. Wenn man dann mal sieht, wie viele unterschiedliche Leute gezogen werden wollen, ist das doch erschreckend.

Bestes Beispiel war gewesen, dass mich insgesamt 5 Leute angesprochen haben, ob ich sie ziehe, durch DM. Im Endeffekt war das eine gute Gruppenzusammenstellung. Also habe ich gemeint, sie sollten doch zusammen gehen, so macht die Ini mehr Spass. Dann kam als Dank dafür nur ein arrogantes: 
"Nein, da muss ich ja Loots teilen und dazu dauert das noch so lange, darauf habe ich kein Bock!"

Auch in der Gilde hasse ich solche Anfragen wie die Pest, denn hilft man einmal, muss man gleich immer und immer wieder helfen. Genauso war letztens eine Anfrage für Instanz X, in der ich nicht hätte alleine helfen können. Also kam doch gleich noch nen Spruch, ich solle doch gefälligst nen anderen noch fragen. Ja, bitte bitte bitte hilft da auch nicht, vor allem wenn ein einfaches /who locker zeigen würde, dass ich gerade schwer beschäftigt bin und beim selben dann die Anfragen auf Hilfe dann so enden, dass er gerade keine Zeit hat, weil er hier oder da chatten muss. Aber Egoismus ist eben überall verbreitet. Nur auch daraus habe ich meine Konsequenz gezogen.

Genauso zum Kotzen sind die ganzen Anfragen von gleichen Klassen, die einen darauf machen, dass wir ja die gleiche Klasse spielen und ich somit gezwungen bin denen zu helfen. Nö, darauf habe ich keine Lust. Warum auch, mir hatte damals halt auch niemand geholfen.

Die einzigen, die ich überhaupt ziehen würde, wären ganz bestimmte Leute, wo ich mir auch sicher sein kann, dass diese es schätzen und nicht ausnutzen. 

Aber es geht ja noch weiter. Neulich wurde ich mitten in der Arena angewispert, ob ich nicht dies oder jenes für diesen Levelbereich herstellen kann. Weil ich ja im Kampf bin und in der Arena jede Sekunde zählt, kann ich ja nicht antworten. Und dann sich noch so dreist hinzustellen und immer und immer wieder nachzuhaken ist doch einfach nur dreist. Man kann doch einfach mal vorher schauen, wo die Leute gerade sind. Man sieht doch ob man Zeit hat oder nicht. Genauso ist es einfach nur lächerlich, wenn ich in der Höhle des Schlangenschreins bin und mich fragen Leute, ob ich nicht die oder die Instanz non-hero rein möchte. Nicht einmal von der eigenen Gilde. Also bitte Leute. 

Wie schon gemeint wurde, hilft Euch das Internet beim questen, ihr bekomme dadrin hunderte von Informationen dazu, auch ob ihr das nicht doch alleine schafft oder lieber einen mitnehmen solltet. Probieren geht nunmal über studieren und ich habe auch die meisten Quests im Nethersturm alleine gemacht, obwohl da 2er oder 3er Gruppe dran stand. Und ich habe es geschafft oder wurde um eine Erfahrung reicher. 

Wer faul ist und sich durch die Instanzen ziehen lassen möchte, braucht einfach eine verdammt gute Erklärung dafür. Fremde haben diese nicht und daher bin ich in keinster Weise gewillt denen zu helfen.


Aber nein, es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Denn war ich neulich in SW gewesen und wollte für meinen Twink Stoffe farmen. Also habe ich kurz gefragt, ob wer mit will. Zwar haben einige auch gesucht, ob sie jemand zieht, aber ich habe bewusst gefragt, ob jemand mitgehen möchte. Ob dieser nun gesehen hat, dass ich 70 bin, weiss ich nicht, aber er kam mit. Völlig fremd, aber egal, ich brauchte eh nur die Stoffe und er hat ne Menge EP bekommen. Aber Leute, wenn Ihr das genau lest: ICH HABE GEFRAGT! 

Also lasst doch bitte die ganzen Anfragen, vor allem bei Heilern. Genauso lächerlich ist es, wenn der Gegenüber steht und dann genau sieht, dass man Heiler ist und sowas kommt wie: Kannst du mal als Tank aushelfen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum ganzen AFK-Idlen oder Posten kann ich ja auch nen Liedchen singen. Auf jeden Fall stehen die meisten ja nicht untätig rum. Entweder es wird grad was besprochen, im TS oder GC oder man handelt oder was auch immer. Man hat allerdings meist was zu tun. Nun kommen die ganzen Leute vorbei und staunen natürlich über diese ganzen Effekte deiner Rüstung. Nun frage ich einmal in den Haufen hier rein:
"Soll ich, dass Ihr keine Komplexe bekommt, mir eine grüne Rüssi zulegen, die ich dann in den Städten tragen kann, dass ihr mich nicht mehr anschauen müsst?" 
Ich glaube nicht oder. Die meiste Zeit hatte ich das auch so gemacht, dass ich mein Damage-Equip getragen hatte. Naja, leider ist das nun auch schon recht episch. Also bleibt mir momentan kaum etwas übrig als im Geisterwolf durch IF zu ziehen. Und das auch nur, weil mich andauernd die ganzen Leute anstarren und ich das einfach nicht mehr mag. 

Arroganz mag das vielleicht sein, die sich im Laufe des WoW-Lebens entwickelt hat. Aber im Prinzip sind das alles nur Trotzreaktionen auf diese ganzen Anfragen auf die man nicht hunderte Male antworten möchte.


Zum Mage.......öhm ja, ich lass mir auch mal gern nen Portal von SW nach IF machen......Aber ich gebe und gebe auch Bescheid, dass es mir 1g wert ist. Und die Rune kostet auch weniger. Ein Geben und ein Nehmen ist einfach die Basis guter Geschäfte und auch wenn ich jemanden bitte mir Wasser zu machen, ist das nicht umsonst. Er freut sich, weil er nur Manakosten hatte und ich mich, dass es billiger ist, als Wasser beim Händler zu kaufen. 

Und alt zu oft ist hier eines gefallen: DER TON MACHT DIE MUSIK.

Wenn ihr alle ein wenig kreativer wärt, würden euch auch mehr Leute helfen. Aber: 
Ziehst du mich hier und da durch, wird mit nem Nö beantwortet. 

Ende


----------



## Tuminix (8. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann Drizz & Qili... eigentlich nur Zustimmen... 

1. Regel, die eigentlich auch auf dem Server "the Reallife" gilt, der Ton macht die Musik und so wie es hinnein schallt, schallt es hinnaus... 

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Twinker und leider kurz nach der Beta von dem Virus "WoW" infiziert worden, dass ich es als arbeitender, familienlebender mit RL auch geschafft habe einige Klassen & Rassen zu spielen, derzeit fastziniert mich der Magier, da dieser ja auch nur laut Zitat von Barlow nur für 3 Dinge zu gebrauchen ist...
Erstens für Wasser & Brot zaubern, zweitens für Portale und drittens für Unfug. Für letzteres muss man nichtmals betteln, dass gibts meistens gratis und vorallem ohne zu fragen... 

Naja, nun aber mal Spass beiseite, und zum Thema 70er = arrogant 

Zuerst stelle ich mir die Frage, auf welchen Server spiele ich... Ist es ein Server, der mit "RP" geflaggt ist? Nunja, wäre ich ein Rollenspieler, dürfte man beachten, dass Zwerge auf Nachtelfen eh nicht gut auf sich zu sprechen sind, dass daher evtl. die ersten Antworten etwas provokant wirken könnten, umgekehrt könnte man sich glücklich schätzen, dass eine "arrogante" Nachtelfin überhaupt antwortet... (so einen Winzling übersieht und überhört man ja gerne mal, dass dieser evtl. erst bissel springen darf, was selbst für die nicht Rp´ler kein Problem darstellen sollte, da diese darin ja aus den Bg´s bestens geübt sind... ) 
Ps.: Natürlich gibt es sowas auch bei der guten Horde, man beachte das tolle Verhältnis zwischen den Blutelfen und den Untoten die ja nun Dank dem Schneesturm sogar Seite an Seite kämpfen müssen...

(Ja das mag es tatsächlich geben, Rollenspieler auf einem RP-Server, die tatsächlich in ihrem Char/in ihrer Rolle unterwegs sind, kleiner Tipp manchmal lohnt es sich FlagRsp zu installieren, selbst wenn man selbst kein Rollenspieler ist, denn dadurch entstehen evtl. erst keine Mißverständnisse, die man aus irgendeinem Grund persönlich nimmt...) 


Handelt es sich jedoch um einen Server ohne RP, tut es mir leid, dass es einige Spieler nicht schaffen, entweder freundlich in ganzen Sätzen zu fragen oder zu antworten ohne dabei eine doch so "imba" Abkürzung oder ein tolles englisch-deutschwort (welches im deutschen überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben würde) zu verwenden, um evtl. dem Gegenüber kurz und klar zu signalisieren wie gut er doch ist, dass man ihm seine Bitte erst garnicht abschlagen sollte... 

Was nun nicht bedeuten soll, das Abkürzungen oder "imba" Wörter schlecht sind, doch sollte man immer daran denken, dass nicht jeder sowas mag oder versteht, denn in einem eingespielten Team verwendet man diese schnell, bevor ein push to talk kommt... 

Allerdings möchte ich auch nichts verallgemeinern, die World of Warcraft bietet nunmal viele parallelen zur World of Reallife, leider gibt es dort auch viel arroganz, intolleranz, neid, schadenfreude usw... 
Zum Glück ist jedoch nicht jeder so... 
*
Und wenn man mal auf einen arroganten Spieler trifft, denkt daran, man sieht sich immer mehr als nur einmal im Leben... 
*

Persönliches Beispiel, dass es nicht immer arrogante 70er sind...

Ich mit einem lvl 12 Twink auf Zeppelin am warten, kommt 40er Jäger an, und fordert ein Duell, ohne zuvor ein Wort zu sagen, was mich zb. total nervt. Ich lehne ab.. Erneute Aufforderungen von ihm zum Duell. Ich sagte ihm, wenn wissen magst wieviel Dmg mit einem Schuss machst, da unten laufen Schweine, die quieken sogar wenn die tötest. Magst du jedoch herrausfinden, was schon in deinem Char steckt, such dir doch einen Duellpartner in Deinem lvl... Er daraufhin, lol... geh erstmal lvln, was machst eigentlich hier... /emote Spieler spuckt auf mich... und eine erneute Aufforderung zum Duell nervt mich... Spieler kommt auf ignoliste. 
keine 2 Wochen später, mein Char hat die 48 erreicht und steht erneut am Zeppelin, und wer steht da?! Ein Char der bei mir aufblinkt "wird ignoriert" es war die Nervensäge, und erstaunlicher Weise gerade mal 3lvl höher als bei unserer ersten Begegnung, ich konnte mir den Spass nicht lassen, hab ihn von der Igno genommen und ihn angeflüstert, Hey, wie geht´s, hab mir deinen Ratschlag zu Herzen genommen und hab gelevelt, was habt ihr getan in der Zeit? Lust auf ein Duell?! Seine Antwort, ach halts maul... Da konnt selbst ich mir kein "lol" verkneifen und packte ihn mal wieder auf die igno... ^^

Oder, ich entschuldigte mich für die Störung und fragte im höflichen rp-stil einen Schurken lvl 70 ob er mir eine Kiste öffnen kann, antwort von ihm, was willst mit so einer Kiste werd erstmal lvl 70 dann können wir weiter reden... Naja, da ansonst kaum Schurken in der Stadt waren, loggte ich einmal auf einen Main um, um nach ein paar Schlüsseldienstlern in der Friendliste zu sehen, aufeinmal flüsterte mich genau dieser Schurke an, dass sie nur noch einen Tank für Schattenlabby brauchen, ob ich nicht lust hätte zu tanken. Ich fragte "hero?!" Er daraufhin nein non-hero... Meine antwort könnt ihr Euch ja fast denken... "Hey, sry, aber farm erstmal Ruf, dann können wir weiter reden, oder lerne mal etwas höfflichkeit gegenüber jüngeren Chars..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema 70er ziehen kleine durch Instanzen...

Ich persönlich ziehe keine fremden Spieler grundlos durch Istanzen, es sei denn, eine passende Zeitentschädigung würde geboten, was wiederum bedeutet, dass dieser Spieler "nur" ein Twink ist und es sich anscheint leisten kann sich Zeit oder dadurch Bossitems erkaufen könnte, was ich wiederrum für legitim halte.
Gildenmitglieder, sofern es nicht möglich ist, in einer "lvl-normalen Gruppe" gildenintern loszuziehn oder sie keine Randomgruppe finden, helfe ich natürlich immer gern, sollte ich selbst gerade nicht andersweitig beschäftigt sein. Dass ziehen von Twinks ist innerhalb der Gilde bzw. unter Freunden eigentlich recht normal und der Regelfall... 

Mitleid oder Kreativität... 
Manchmal bekommt man ja schonmal Mitleid, wenn man jemanden über eine Stunde im Suchechannel beobachtet, der einfach keine Gruppe für DM oder Rf findet, da werd ich doch meistens weich... 
Oder lustige RP-Suchanfragen im Channel, die immer besser werden umso länger die Gruppe etwas sucht, bewegen mich dazu den suchenenden zu fragen, ob sie etwas dagegen hätten, wenn sie von einem kräfitgeren Spieler begleitet werden, dadurch lernt man wiederum manchmal wirklich nette und humorvolle Spieler kennen... (die manchmal sogar auch einen Main haben, mit denen man tolle Tauschgeschäfte oder ähnliches machen könnte)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elay (8. Oktober 2007)

Als langjähriger WoW Spieler mit meheren 70iger (Sprich arrogant³), ist dieser Thread echt witzig zu lesen :>


----------



## ApoY2k (8. Oktober 2007)

Dito @ Elay^^

Ach, BTT: Ich bin auch übelst arrogant, echt ma. Blöde Lowies, ham doch alle nix drauf. Bin der beste Spieler auf dem Realm... ach was, auf der ganzen Welt! Ihr müsst mir alle gehorchen, ich ni Gott! Teufel! Alles in einem! MUAAAAHHAHArrrr


----------



## Nevad (8. Oktober 2007)

Level schnell hoch und zeig ihm wer die Hosen anhat,
hab ich auch so gemacht^^


----------



## cell81469 (8. Oktober 2007)

ich würdn einfach drauf aufmerksam machen das er sich wien assi verhält
spiel ja auch nen 70er magier und wenn mich wer anwhispert wegen wasser oder portalen dann wird er wenner sich keine anzahl waser wünscht normal mit 120wasser zugeschmißen oder wenns wegen nem port is was ich davon hätte (finde den spruch i wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber wenn se die rune geben oder zahlen dann mach ich das portal sofort auf. lvl 70 is zwar schick aber trotzdem is man nur einer unter vielen


----------



## Tifu (8. Oktober 2007)

Naja das was dein bekannter da gemacht hat ist wirklich nicht nett.

Nur zum allgemeinen nichtantworten der 70ger ( 70ger Mage) ich ignoriere das prinzipiell schon denn es ist nicht so das du der einzigste bist.

An manchen tagen steht man 2 min in SW oder einer anderen Stadt und  du erhältst im 10 sek takt whispers nach portalen wasser oder brot zusätzlich kommen noch die zieh mich bitte oder hast du mal 1 g für mich whispers.

Und das da niemand mehr antwortet ist wohl nach zu vollziehen.
Das hat nichts mit arrogant zu tun, würde man diesen Whispern allen nachkommen wär der Tag ausgebucht.

Das ist wohl eher der Grund.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (8. Oktober 2007)

hm ich kenn schon einige die sich so aufführen aber ich hab mich mit 70 nicht verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darthmaul (8. Oktober 2007)

So zu dem Thema mal gesagt ich selber habe nen 70er als char und twinke oft da ich eigenlich momentan mit dem 70er nicht weiterkomme und ich werde im low lvl bereich öfters gefragt ob ich helfe als im highlvl bereich da dort eher leute spielen die das spiel kennen aber es gibt wirklich 70er die meinen sie sind der King weil sie 79 sind aber es gibt auch das gegenteil davon die helfen gerne


----------



## Vénom (8. Oktober 2007)

Wieder sone diskusion... das schöne ist man kann auf die art beiträge sammeln...

Naja 70 muss nicht immer gleich arrogant bedeuten... viel schlimmer als nen 70er der keine Ahnung hat finde ich diese ganzen lvl 19 PvP-Roxxor schurken, meistens haben deren besitzer zuwenig skill um mit gleichwertigen 70er chars fertig zu werden also ganken sie lieber lowies im bg.. Nachdem ich meine freundin zu wow gebracht habe und sie schon ein bischen erfahrung sammeln konnte (mage lvl 51 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe wir zusammen nen twink angefangen mit lvl 18 meinte sie so komm lass uns mal ins bg gehen, ich so nee lass mal gut sein das macht in dem lvl berreich echt 0 sinn. Wie frauen so sind habe ich mich breitschlagen lassen mit ihr (Hexer und ich als Schmane) ins bg zu gehen...

Naja was dabei raus gekommen ist als ich sah: "aha 9 schurken und 1 krieger" war klar... ist zwar offtopic aber diese gamer finde ich viel schlimmer als ein 70er der vieleicht schon seit jahren auf dem realm ist und vermeindlich nichts zu tun scheint weil er einfach so viele leute kennt das er garnetmehr rasukommt aus dem schrieben....


----------



## Nevad (8. Oktober 2007)

Lowie PvP macht einfach unglaublich Spaß mit gut equippten Chars.
Ich dachte auch erst,dass das der größte Mist ist,aber habs mal ausprobiert =)


----------



## Hardin (8. Oktober 2007)

das wird sich wieder ändern wenn das addon raus ist dannn müssen alle wieder leveln bis 80 ^^


----------



## Vénom (8. Oktober 2007)

Dann heist es 
"80 = Arrogant ?"
xD

@Lowie PvP: kann ich nur sagen ist schade das es überhaupt möglich ist sowas, DAS nimmt vielen leuten im vorfeld schon denn spass an PvP oder BG s weil sie soooo übel von absolut überzogenen leuten weg gehauen werden das man im nachhinein, nichtmehr wirklich bock auf PvP hat. Zumindest kenne ich das von vielen die neu anfangen...


----------



## Ainz (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich ziehe nicht mal Gildenmember!
Zu oft erlebt das man ihnen sehr oft geholfen hat und ein Tag später haben sie die Gilde verlassen, nach dem sie schön abgestaubt haben!


----------



## Freeqx (8. Oktober 2007)

Hiho

Mann kann das aber auch aus der anderen Sicht sehen.

Bevor ich mit meinem Magier 60 (ja inzwischen auch 70) wurde, waren alle die mich angeflüstert haben zumindest halbwegs nett. Ein freundliches "Hallo" oder "Hast du mal eben Zeit für mich?", "Darf ich stören?" waren immer sehr angenehm und da hatt man auch gern geholfen. 
Kaum 1 Tag 60 fing der Terror an. Keine Begrüßung, keine Nettiquette, nix. Nur noch Sprüche alla "Einmal 60 Wasser plz!", "mach mal plz portal nach uc", "kannst mich dm ziehen?". Manche haun einem auch einfach nur das Handelsfenster vor den Latz und schieben ein "60 Wasser und 60 Brot bitte, habs eilig" hinterher. Viele von denen liessen sich relatiev einfach abwimmeln, aber unter diesen "direkten" Flüsterern gibts leider auch Leute die einfach nich aufhören.
Die Flüstern einen ne halbe Stunde lang zu, spammen regelrecht und nicht wenige von diesen werden auch sehr schnell beleidigend. 
Um diesen Leute aus den Weg zu gehen ignoriere ich inzwischen jeden Flüsterer.

Nehmts also nich persönlich wenn euch die Maxlvl leute ignorieren, die hamm schliesslich auch ihre Probleme.

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlok (8. Oktober 2007)

zogg horde da is alles bessa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch mit der aggroganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Oktober 2007)

Harlok schrieb:


> zogg horde da is alles bessa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür, daß Horde immer bevorzugt wird...
Selbst bei Tanken haben sie's leichter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry wegen Spam, aber da konnt ich nicht widerstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (8. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Selbst bei Tanken haben sie's leichter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parazetamol (8. Oktober 2007)

vorweg: ich hab mir ned alle posts durchgelesen. bin ned so der forentyp (ich lese ned gerne viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

also wegen sowas würd ich auf keinen fall den server wechseln. solche leute gibts auf jeden server, das würde überhaupt nichts bringen. und angst vor 70 werden brauchst du nicht haben. bleib einfach bei deiner einstellung und alles bleibt so wie es ist.
aber nun auch an alle 70er unter uns: natürlich kann ich es verstehen dass mages iwann keine lust mehr haben. mein bruder spielt selbst nen mage und er wird alle 2 minuten nach wasser/brot/port gefragt. natürlich kostet ihn das nix aber nach dem dritten hat man dann einfach keinen bock mehr und sagt "NEIN!"

und zu guter letzt zur hunterskillung: wer sagt es gibt die perfekte hunterskillung über die nichts geht der hat einfach keine ahnung vom game. ich zb hab nen hunter (70) den ich bis ca 30-35 auf treffsicherheit hatte. dann hab ich auf bm geskillt und siehe da mein dmg output hat sich drastisch erhöht. ich sofort zu meinem bruder (wir ham zusammen zwei hunter hochgelevelt) und ihm von der super krassen skillung erzählt. er natürlich ausprobiert und auf einmal hat er 0,000nichts dmg gemacht. aus dem grund gibts für skillungen wirklich nur eine einzige faustregel: ausprobieren und selber entscheiden (aus foren nur anregungen holen!!!)

also keep cool und mach dein ding. nicht das von deinem """"freund""""

mfg euer trollige para


----------



## kolesh (8. Oktober 2007)

Parazetamol schrieb:


> also keep cool und mach dein ding. nicht das von deinem """"freund""""




/sign

Das sollte immer das Motto sein. Ich spiele und skille auch so, wie es mir Spass macht. Das man in einer Raidgemeinschaft zum Wohle des Gruppenerfolges Kompromisse eingehen muss, ist etwas anderes, aber dann kann man sich immer noch für oder gegen das Raiden entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das sollte immer das Motto sein. Ich spiele und skille auch so, wie es mir Spass macht. Das man in einer Raidgemeinschaft zum Wohle des Gruppenerfolges Kompromisse eingehen muss, ist etwas anderes, aber dann kann man sich immer noch für oder gegen das Raiden entscheiden
> 
> ...


vorallem mit den skillungen dürft ihr euch ncihts einreden alssen jeder hat sine eigen spielart  ich zum beispiel habe mir tipss geben lassen und von einem echt guten mage kumpel die skillung ausprobiert und sihe da cih kan neinfach nciht mit arkan feuer umgehen  da habe cih selbst eine versucht und zack komm ich usper gut klar mit 41frost und 20 arkan^^ ^^ nicht nachmachen  selber testen!!!!!!!


----------



## WoW Süchtig (8. Oktober 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Das kann man von vielen Purplez-Leuten auch sagen. Oft erleb ich, dass pure Raider ihren Skill verlieren. Das merkt man dann schnell, wenn man mal mit denen ne 5er heroic machen will. Da glaub man, man hätte es mit Anfängern zu tun. Das liegt einfach daran, dass man auf Raids nicht mehr so viel denken muss. Alles läuft nach einem Skript ab, das man dann geistig runterrattert und fertig. Bevor es jetzt viel Whine gibt, ich sagte "oft" und nicht "immer", ok^^



Sorry aber zu dem kann man einfach nur "SCHWACHSINN" sagen. 

Raidest du ?? 

Wahrscheinlich hast du es mit ebay chars zu tun.


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

was is los ich habe meine chars alle mühselig hoch gelevelt aslo tu mcih nciht beleidigen oke und natürlich is es was für lowies sich skilungen abzukucken und nur zu spielen weil die vlt einer von NIHILUM auch spielt  !! man sollte skillugnen versuchen und wenn man damit ne zocken kann soll man es lassen aber net auf krampf versuchen die zu spielen obwohls einem kein spass amcht nur weil ein NIHILUM mge auf feuer arkan geskillt is und nein ich raide nciht  mache aber richtig ARENA  und das eimlich gut also bitte bleib sachlich und werde nciht frech oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (8. Oktober 2007)

WoW schrieb:


> Sorry aber zu dem kann man einfach nur "SCHWACHSINN" sagen.
> 
> Raidest du ??
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hast du es mit ebay chars zu tun.



Naja, das stimmt schon teilweise.

Ich habe kurz vor BC Onyxia auch mit einer Hand auf der Tastatur getankt und in der anderen Hand ein Buch gehalten, in dem ich gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Andererseits gilt bei den meisten Encountern: Nicht jeder Versuch ist gleich, da muss man sich schon voll konzentrieren, um Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

WoW schrieb:


> Sorry aber zu dem kann man einfach nur "SCHWACHSINN" sagen.
> 
> Raidest du ??
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hast du es mit ebay chars zu tun.


und  zu dieser aussage ^Sorry aber zu dem kann man einfach nur "SCHWACHSINN" sagen. 
 kann ich nur sagen du bist sicher ein newbie der  in einer zeitung gelesen hat NIHILUM   ...FIRSTKILLS.... super GILDE ETC.. da wundert mcih dein eintrag nciht  du kuckst sicher alle skillung ebi fremden ab und bsit sauer weil du damit ncihts hinbekommst und lässt dein frust hier aus


----------



## sphinx0592 (8. Oktober 2007)

Tja es gibt bestimmt einige 70 die sich schlecht benehemen aber nicht alle.
Ich bin selber Level 70 und magier und mache auch welche unter 70 portale und so


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Oktober 2007)

hm bei uns hab ich derartiges selber noch nich erlebt. ich persönlich helfe auch gerne mal kurz oder unterhalte mich mit jem der irgendwas wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich mal auf whisper nich antworte dann bin ich gerade im bosskampf oder inan arena^^


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

eigentlich ist es mir egal wo ihr eure chars oder skilungen her habt ihr müsst amchen was ihr denkt und ob es so richtig ist oder  net aber an alle die um die ezit ins forum schriben habt ihr ferien oder seit ihr (ich will es nciht hoffen) ARBEITSLOS ??? ich bin arbeiten bin noch AZUBI muss sinlose zeichnungen machen deshalb kann ich nebenbei schreiben *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja habt viel spass bei WOW und gut 

MFG Exx3 denn die welt liegt uns zu füßen


----------



## Sasatha (8. Oktober 2007)

@ exx3 

hmm mal eine frage an dich. raidest du? ach ne stimmt, dass machst ja nicht.

weil dein comment, dass beim raiden alles gleich is, und man sich net konzentrieren muss. lächerlich!
wie kannst du es überhaupt wissen, dass da alles gleich ist, und anch dem gleichen schema abläuft?

also wenn man mal keine ahnung hat....!

und nur weil man sich verbessern will, und sich vllt ma ne skillung anschaut/abschaut, muss man doch nich gleich n lowskiller sein? und warum sit es so schlecht sich bei den besten bissle was abzuschauen? so verkehrt wird das ja wohl ent sein was die machen/skillen/etc.

also vergeh dich ma bitte nich in irgendwelche äußerungen comments, die man nicht begründen kann.

und nebenbei, bitte tu was an deiner Rechtschreibun, die ist nämlich grauenhaft!


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> @ exx3
> 
> hmm mal eine frage an dich. raidest du? ach ne stimmt, dass machst ja nicht.
> 
> ...


^^ bvist sehr witzig aber ich muss schnell schreiben weil ich auf arbeit sitze und das nebenbei mache  also bitte akzeptiere das oke ^und ich sagte niemals das beim raiden alles glecih ist oke  wann soll cih das gescheirben haben ich miente die skillugnen oke


----------



## NimsRod (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin ein sehr netter 70er.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ich einige "tuntige" lila Teile trage.


----------



## Pyrothan (8. Oktober 2007)

Also ich sags mal so, ich hab mehr Respekt vor lvl 70ern mit T3 und ner menge an Pre BC Erfahrung als vor solchen möchtegern lvl 70 die Full Arena oder mit selbstgecrafteten Items in Sw und If rumposen.

Darum Spiel einfach dein Spiel wie du denkst und wie du willst. lass dir von niemanden den Spass nehmen und vorallem keine Skillung vorschlagen. Das musst du allein wissen, wenn du damit klar kommst ist es doch ok für dich.


----------



## Mirek (8. Oktober 2007)

mhZ also ich bin auch schon eine Weile lvl 70 und wenn mich jemand nach Brot, Wasser oder n Port fragt, bekommt er sofort n Invite von mir und bekommt was er will!
Warum auch nich, wieso sollte ich denn meine Dienste nich anbieten o0 
ich will doch auf meinem Server n guten Ruf haben als netter und freundlicher MaGe und nich als voll assi!
Aber wie gesagt es hängt auch oft vom Alter ab und wenn manche meinen StolZ zu sein weil sie 3 70er haben und full epic sind, sollen se ma ausm Fenster gucken denn da scheint die Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoW Süchtig (8. Oktober 2007)

Exx3 schrieb:


> und  zu dieser aussage ^Sorry aber zu dem kann man einfach nur "SCHWACHSINN" sagen.
> kann ich nur sagen du bist sicher ein newbie der  in einer zeitung gelesen hat NIHILUM   ...FIRSTKILLS.... super GILDE ETC.. da wundert mcih dein eintrag nciht  du kuckst sicher alle skillung ebi fremden ab und bsit sauer weil du damit ncihts hinbekommst und lässt dein frust hier aus



Die meisten raidler als unfähig hinstellen ist schwachsinn und unfair. Das man durch raids zu dumm wird um 5inis zu spielen entspricht einfach net der wahrheit. Ich kenne gute spieler die haben ihr t5/t6 chars verkauft und dann ist logisch das der spieler dann den char net beherscht. 

und ich muss schon sagen das deine Vermutungen seeeeeehr weit hergeholt sind und überhaupt nicht zutreffen.


----------



## Satanhimself (8. Oktober 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> mhZ also ich bin auch schon eine Weile lvl 70 und wenn mich jemand nach Brot, Wasser oder n Port fragt, bekommt er sofort n Invite von mir und bekommt was er will!



auch leute die dich /w mit : " Ey gib mal brot ! "

wie oft ist es schon passiert das man in OG steht und ein lvl 14 warri einen /w

" zieh mich mal rf "

kurz igno-list aufmachen und den kleinen burschen draufpacken , schluss aus
ich habe nichts gegen fragen wie 

"wärst du so nett und würdest mich vielleicht kurz durch rf ziehen " 

wenn die zeit da ist , meinetwegen , wenn nicht halt nicht
das selbe gilt für die ach so lieben "kannst du mir mal n g leihen ?" -> igno 
kurz und schmerzlos , warum soll ich ihm den bitte g geben ? 
wenn wenigstens ein grund da wär 

" kannst du mir bitte 1g geben ? ich würde mir gern eine waffe im ah kaufen aber mir fehlt leider 1g ..."

klingt vielleicht hart,  aber warum soll ich leuten die keine umgangsformen haben in irgend einer weise helfen ?


----------



## Mirek (8. Oktober 2007)

Joa da haste auf jedenfall recht, wer nicht nett fragt, kriegt auch nix... ich errinere mich noch vor kurzem an ein sehr tolles gespräch mit einem 41er Warri in Tanaris

Warri: Brot!
Ich: Nö!
Warri: F*** dich du Pi**er
Ich: Tob dich auf meiner Ignore aus!

Also solche Leute bekommen mal gar nix von mir und Gold verleihe/verschenke ich generell nich, es sei denn an gute Freunde aber dann auch nur verleihen ^^


----------



## Schmötz (8. Oktober 2007)

/sign satanhimself seh ich auch so bin auch 70er mage
wasser und brot kein problem wenn sie nett fragen...ausser bei sonderfällen
da kam einer an und hat mich gefragt(zwar nett)ob ich ma kurz(!) wasser für ne gruul grp machen könnte^^ ma ehrlich da sachich ne tut ma sry naja wayne^^
geld verleih ich grundsätzlich nich an leute die ich nich kenne ausser es bewegt sich so zwischen 1und3g


----------



## Mackey (8. Oktober 2007)

die sache mit dem wasser und so kenn ich auch aber was will man machen? die ignoreliste ist ja leider begrenzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine ich spiele damit ICH weiter komme nicht hans müller aus essen weil ich den eh nicht kenne und auch keinen grund habe zu helfen man hat IMMER ne möglichkeit zu questen oder so und es  gibt auch immer genug genger auf dem eigenen level selbst wenn man nur grindet 

ich finde wenn man 70 ist hat man es sich verdient und warum sollte man dann iwelchen unfreundlichen spinnern helfen? das spiel ist nicht wirklich schwer man muss ja immerhin nur nen paar tasten drücke und das wird hans müller aus essen auch noch schaffen
und wenn nicht dann soll er aufhören zu spielen ich meine es gibt ja immer einen ersten der die quest gemacht haben wird und der konnte sich auch keine hilfe holen denkt da mal drüber nach und denkt auch mal drüber nach was ihr als 70er machen würdet
würdet ihr jeden der euch fragt durch ne instanz ziehen oder ihm geld geben? die leute sollen lieber selber farmen gehen


----------



## Tirkari (8. Oktober 2007)

Schmötz schrieb:


> da kam einer an und hat mich gefragt(zwar nett)ob ich ma kurz(!) wasser für ne gruul grp machen könnte^^


Ne Gruul-Gruppe ohne eigenen Magier, der das machen könnte?
Wie wollen die denn dann Krosh töten? Naja, vielleicht gehts ja trotzdem, aber ich stelle es mir sehr stressig für die Heiler vor, wenn der Tank von Krosh sich nicht dessen Zauberschild klauen kann - ich will das zumindest nicht heilen müssen ^^


----------



## tesa2k (8. Oktober 2007)

alle 70er sind arrogant ist genau sowas wie alle hordies sind doof....

da mit 70 ja erst ein sehr großer bereich des spiel startet glaube ich nicht das alle auf einmal arrogant werden. 

als ich 70 geworden bin war ich eher entäuscht weil mein equip so luschig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da gabs dann viel zu tuen......




obwohl ich manche verstehen kann wenn man 10 mal angewhispert wird mit:

he hast du lust mich dm zu ziehen?
oder
gib mir mal 1g!
oder 
mach mal gerade bitte die quests in strangle mit mir....


wow ist ja nun so ein massenspiel geworden das es einfach die geselschaft in teilen widerspiegelt.

es gibt dumme, schlaue, nette, hilfsbereite, höfliche, unhöfliche spieler


----------



## Linrum (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke nicht das das an der " 70" liegt. Ich bin schon lange auf 70 und für mich ist es selbstverständlich das ich Wasser und Brot zaubere wenn ich in IF steh. Allerdings nur wenn man mich einigermaßen normal danach fragt. Muss zugeben das ich auf "Machst´n Portal?" auch nicht reagiere. Ich denke einfach das es eine Grundeinstellung ist die jemand hat. Jeder Char spiegelt jemanden wieder wie er auch im RL ist. Zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Wenn mich jemand bittet, sag ich nicht nein. Wie halt im wirklichen Leben auch. Ich wünsche dir das du nicht nur auf solche "70er" stößt. Es gibt auch viele andere. 

Grüsse von Gilneas

Alufolium


----------



## Genomchen (8. Oktober 2007)

Also will auch mal senfen^^
Bin selber schon etwas länger 70er Hexer und muss auch sagen, dass Problem wie es viele hier beschreiben, kenn ich so ned. Ich helf gerne, habe ich jedoch keine Zeit, so erklär ichs auch freundlich und der Fall hat sich gegessen.
Ich glaub die gesamte Kritik hier geht ned explizit auf die 70er, sondern auf die, die sich Ziele stecken und dabei nur an sich selbst denken. Mir ist ein wunderbares Beispiel hierzu passiert:
Hatte grad nix zu tun und wollte Items fürs Verzaubern skillen farmen und war selbst aber schon 70 und hab dann im allgemein Chat gefragt, ob jemand mit will, worauf sich dann schnell eine Gruppe fand, die EP's und 1-2 Items wollte(Tank, Hexer(ich), Jäger, Priest, Schurke). Kaum angekommen am Portstein hieß es auch schon den rest porten. Ich stand allein mit dem Jäger aus der Grp da und forderte ihn auf endlich das porten anzufangen (nett natürlich), woraufhin ich nur zu hören bekam, man braucht dazu 2 weitere Members, was natürlich quatsch war. Der Jäger (er war 14, wobei das Alter sekundär ist) wollte mir dann weiß machen (ich bin Hexer und weiß sehr viel übers porten^^) man braucht für jeden Port mindestens 2 Personen. Wir haben dann hinundher gechattet, ich habe versucht ihm zu erklären, dass er nur das porten anfangen soll, ich beweise ihm das. Er wollte nicht und hat dann aufeinmal angefangen mich als Noob zu beschimpfen, und wenn ich nochnichtmal ne Ahnung vom porten hab, soll ich die Gruppe verlassen. Naja....da er nicht per /w, sondern per /g mit mir gechattet hat, haben das sein Schurken kumpel und der Rest mitbekommen. Das Ende vom Lied war, Schurke und ihn aus der Gruppe geworfen, mit dem Hinweis: Pech gehabt, jetzt kriegen andere deine Items." Der besagte Jäger hat mich dann noch ne gute halbe Stunde angeflamed. So....das beste kommt erst noch. Ein paar Tage später habe ich dann die Gilde gewechselt, weil ich mal was von Kara sehen wollte, und wen seh ich da in der Gilde....natürlich...den flamenden Jäger von oben genanntem Fall^^Der Jäger entpuppte sich als ziemlich vorlaute Jägerin, die nicht lang in der Gilde war und jetzt auf dem Server als Nervensäge bekannt ist^^

Das einzige wo ich meine Probleme hab, sind tatsächlich die ständigen Anfragen, ob man mal den oder den schnell herporten kann. Die meisten vergessen, dass ich dazu 2 weitere Leute brauch, dass ich aber evtl keine Zeit und Lust hab, diese zu suchen. Manchmal gibt es aber auch den freundlichen Fall, dass der Fordernde schon die Leute hat, dann helf ich natürlich schon, wobei da aber der Ton schon die Musik spielt.

Und vlt ein kleiner Tip an alle, hier mein Makrosatz, der einfach freundlich und höflich ist und auf den ich immer ne Antwort krieg, wenn auch nicht immer die erhoffte:
"Hiho, sry für die Störung. Hast du Lust/ Zeit uns als Tank/Healer/DD bei xxxIni zu helfen? Würden auch porten/Wären dann auch voll und bereit, loszulegen^^"

Mit diesem Basissatz hab ich noch nie keine Antwort bekommen. Oder mal anders, stellt euch vor ihr seit grad damit beschäftigt für ein Item zu farmen oder ihr questet grad (was eh schon nervig genug ist) und dann kommt aufeinmal so ein trockenes "ziehste mich mal eben" oder "hey port mich mal schnell". Wie würdet ihr drauf reagieren? Genau, wie jeder andere auch, unabhängig vom Level. Und vlt hätt ich dieser Person grad geholfen, weil ich ein bißerl Abwechslung neben dem Farmen gehabt hätte, aber in so nem Fall kommt mein Makkro:
"Sry, aber ich hab grad leider keine Zeit."

Mir wurde auch viel geholfen in meinen jungen Leveln und so helfe ich auch gerne. Aber wie schon erwähnt, der Ton spielt die Musik.


----------



## Glick (8. Oktober 2007)

Es gab mal ein speildas hiess Meridian 59 und das war ein online rollenspiel und da gab es einen spieler der war einer der stärksten die es gab (quasi ein 1-mann-nihilum) und der hat schwächeren IMMER gehlfen und er war beliebt und im ganzen spiel bekannt..... (der war im echten leben 13) ich habe so einen menschen in WoW kennengelernt. ich kenn ihn nur aus dem Spiel. es fing in etwa damit an dass ich mal gefragt habe ob er mir bei ner 10er Quest in durotar helfen kann und das hat er gemacht. dann 2 wochen später hab ich ihn nochmal gefragt ob er mir bei was helfen kann und wieder hiess es "klar kein problem ich komm gleich k ? " . ICh bemühe mich seitdem auch imemr nett zu sein und leuten zu helfen wann ich kann . Ich passe aber auch auf dass ich nicht ausgenutzt werde oder jemanden ausnutze. 

Aber an allle 70er :denkt mal daran dass die dei jez noch nicht 70 sind es wahrscheinlich mal sein werden.. und die meisten von denen werden sich an euch erinnern . und wer immer zu jedem der nicht so "gut" wie einer is dann bekommt man irgendwann die quittung dafür


----------



## Genomchen (8. Oktober 2007)

Du hast schn recht Glick, das ist auch was ich mir immer dabei denke. Was dabei gut hilft, sind klare Antworten. Ich hab auch viele Leute die mich nur kennen, weil ich sie oft gezogen hab, einen anderen hab ich jetzt auch in unsere Gilde gebracht. Und das ist genau der springende Punkt. Viele 70er sehen sich als die nonplusultra Chars, vergessen jedoch, dass ein 40er evtl nur 3 Wochen braucht und dann isser evtl sogar ne gute Hilfe. Im Grunde ist jeder dumm, der unfreundlich ist (es sei denn, es wurde schon schlecht in den Wald gerufen^^), da man sich eigtl Lowies warmhalten sollte, so hart das klingt. Ich hab dutzend Leute, denen ich damals geholfen hab und jetzt gehen wir zusammen Heroic Inzen und ich bekomm auch als erstes wenn ich On komme die Fragen "willste xxxIni mit" "willste mit arena" etc. Und das nicht, weil ich unhöflich war und nur an mich gedacht hab. 

Selbst wenn einer mal unhöflich fragt, antworte ich und mach ihn drauf aufmerksam, das es auch höflicher geht. Also Antwort kriegt jeder von mir, Hilfe ist was anderes^^

Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass man als 70er nicht Tatenlos in der WoW rumsteht. Ich zB muss viel farmen, da man für die Raids Buffood und RepGold braucht und das liegt leider ned in Shattrath aufm Boden. Oder man farmt Ruf für bestimmte Items. Oder generell Mats für die bestimmten Stoffarten (in meinem Fall jetzt). Nur wenn mich in so einer Situation jemand um Hilfe bittet, dann frag ich höflich um was es geht und wenns nunmal ned geht, dann erklär ich höflich und sachlich, warum ich nicht kann und das verstehen dann auch alle. Ich glaub ein großes Problem ist einfach, dass viel, nicht nur 70er, sich bei jeder Frage denken "Pahh, der will nur meinen tollen Char ausnutzen...pahh der will irgendwas haben." Dabei ist das eigentliche Problem ein Kommunikationsprobelm.
Peinlich wirds dann, wenns heißt, werd erstmal 70 und der beschimpfte dann von seinem Twink auf den FullEpic equipten Main wechselt^^


----------



## imbadwa (8. Oktober 2007)

ich sag nur mimimimimimimimi


----------



## Genomchen (8. Oktober 2007)

@imbadwa

Geschäftsunfähig sind jedoch neben Minderjährigen unter sieben Jahren auch Personen (gleich welchen Alters), die sich in einem Zustand krankhafter Störung der Geistestätigkeit befinden, der die freie Willensbestimmung ausschließt und seiner Natur nach nicht nur vorübergehend ist. Willenserklärungen geschäftsunfähiger Personen sind nichtig, also rechtlich unwirksam. Die Regelung findet sich in § 104 BGB.
Soweit noch kein gesetzlicher Vertreter vorhanden ist, wird dieser als Betreuer vom Vormundschaftsgericht bestellt.
Geschäftsunfähig sind häufig Personen mit geistiger Behinderung, mit bestimmten psychischen Krankheiten und bei schwerer Suchterkrankung:
•	Demenz (z. B. Alzheimersche Krankheit, vaskuläre Demenz oder senile Demenz) 
•	geistige Behinderung, wie z. B. Minderbegabung 
•	Schizophrenie während der akuten Erkrankungsphase oder bei schwerem chronischen Verlauf 
•	Alkoholkrankheit (siehe: Korsakow-Syndrom) oder Drogenmissbrauch, wenn infolge der Sucht bereits schwerwiegende cerebrale Veränderungen eingetreten sind 
•	Manie, wenn die Person sich in einer akuten manischen Phase befindet 

Meine Frage nun: Wie hast du es geschafft, nen Rechner zu erwerben, geschweige denn, nen VERTRAG mit einem Internetanbieter abzuschließen?


----------



## imbadwa (8. Oktober 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @imbadwa
> 
> Geschäftsunfähig sind jedoch neben Minderjährigen unter sieben Jahren auch Personen (gleich welchen Alters), die sich in einem Zustand krankhafter Störung der Geistestätigkeit befinden, der die freie Willensbestimmung ausschließt und seiner Natur nach nicht nur vorübergehend ist. Willenserklärungen geschäftsunfähiger Personen sind nichtig, also rechtlich unwirksam. Die Regelung findet sich in § 104 BGB.
> Soweit noch kein gesetzlicher Vertreter vorhanden ist, wird dieser als Betreuer vom Vormundschaftsgericht bestellt.
> ...



du kannst wohl auch nicht alleine denken strg +c und dann strg +v -.-
toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qilin (8. Oktober 2007)

Skillungen sind sicherlich für jeden sein eigenes Brot, aber es gibt Wege die unsinnig sind und es gibt welche, die machen mehr Sinn. Dann gibt es für verschiedene Aufgaben auch die gewissen Pflichttalente.


Wenn ich sehe, dass ein DD oder ein Heiler keine Punkte im Aggroreducement reingesteckt hat, dann kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Ich meine mal, was suchen die Leute dann in Instanzen, wenn sie denn nur Farmen gehen wollen? Weil Aggro-Reducement ist nur wichtig, wenn man eben mit anderen zusammen spielt, aber dann eben unverzichtbar.

Das sehen allerdings einige gar nicht ein und halten einen dann für nen Noob. Ja, sollte ich nun mit solchen in der Gruppe sein und nach nem bestimmten Wipe schaue ich ins Arsenal und sehe, dass der so und so fehlgeskilled ist, dann frage ich auch mal nach, warum er das nicht mitgeskillt hat. Diese Fragen allerdings werden GRUNDSÄTZLICH an persönlicher Angriff gewertet. Egal wie nett man das fragt, es trifft den Spieler persönlich. Bis auf einige Ausnahmen natürlich. 
Und das ganze hat nen Grund. Da steht jemand da, der ziemlich gut equipped ist und der "meckert" nun an dem herum, worüber man sich selbst Gedanken machen musst. Und das kann nicht sein. 
Leute mit Charakter würde natürlich darauf eingehen und Tipps annehmen, aber an die bin ich bislang noch nicht geraten. Abgesehen von unserem Mage, wobei die richtige Skillung nen harter Kampf mit viel Ausprobieren war.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, macht der Ton immer die Musik, aber es gibt wohl einige Tabuthemen, die man nicht ansprechen darf.

Nun gehen wir mal weiter. Derjenige ist natürlich dann gleich ausfällig geworden, worauf ich dann eben auch eine Entscheidung fordere: Er oder Ich?!?

Von daher kann ich es verstehen, wenn viele da schon angepisst sind, wenn man ein wenig kritisch nachfragt, warum man das nicht so oder so macht, weil das eben immer nach nem Wipe geschieht. Und das wiederum impliziert ja bei dem, er sei Schuld am Wipe. 

Und oft ist es auch so, das man mit nem Twink unterwegs ist und sich dann anhören darf, wie derjenige mit der gleichen Klasse seines eigenen Mains sich über unsinnige Skillungen unterhält und wie geil das denn währe. Gut, da schweige ich, da ich auch nicht immer mich mit nem Twink outen möchte, wer mein Main ist. Falls mal gefragt wird, sage ich ruhig, dass ich den und den habe, aber halt nicht mehr genauer. Sonst wird man auch nur zugeflamed. 

Ich finde es nur sehr traurig, dass die Freundlichkeit auf den Servern sehr zu wünschen übrig gelassen hat und ich habe selbst die Erfahrungen machen können, dass ich besonders bei den beliebten Wasserspendern immer Erfolg habe, wenn ich im ruhigen freundlichen Ton diese anspreche und eben auch eine Entlohnung biete. Sei es für einen Port oder für Wasser. Denn Sie machen etwas für mich. Entweder würde mich das massig Zeit kosten, oder eben etwas mehr Gold. Und warum sollen Sie nicht auch was davon haben, diese Talente nutzen zu können. Von daher an dieser Stelle natürlich ein Aufruf zu mehr Fairness und Freundlichkeit. Denn beides schadet niemanden, füllt allerdings die Freundesliste mehr als die Ingoliste.

Und vor allem, wenn ich mir überlege, wie viele Leute bei mir auf der Ignoliste gelandet sind, die schon gewaltig sich daneben benommen haben müssen, dann schaudert es mich wirklich.


----------



## Genomchen (8. Oktober 2007)

@imbadwa
Was bist den du für einer lol^^
"du kannst wohl auch nicht selber denken" muahahaaa
Das ist ein Gesetz, soll ich mir ein eigenes ausdenken, du Flachdenker?
Und ja....gut hast du das erkannt, STRG+C und dann ja, es war tatsächlich STRG+V. Nur ich hab die Hyperlinks noch entfernt, dass hast du nicht erkannt hehe
Aber was anderes außer "selber denken kannst wohl nicht" ist dir nicht eingefallen? Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich hab als ich dein sinnfreies mimimimiiii gelesen hab nur SELBST dran gedacht, behinderte können sich doch nix kaufen, da sie geschäftsunfähig sind. Und dann hab ich mir SELBST gedacht, ich zeig dir am besten den Auszug, damit ich nicht wie ein Flamer dasteh, denn ich hab mir das bei dir wirklich gedacht und mach mir da schon irgendwo sorgen, nicht das du wegen Betrug oder so drankommst.

@Qilin
Du sagst es. Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, bin selbst DD (Hexer), welchen Aggroreduce sollte ich bitte skillen??? Mein einziger Aggroreduce ist das Seele brechen, was ich aber ohne skillen krieg. Dann hab ich noch den Vorteil, dass die DoTs nur langsam Aggro aufbaun. Ansonsten kenn ich da nix. Hab natürlich Omen und achte ganz gemein auf die Aggro und zieh se auch fast nie, außer der Tank stirbt^^Aber selbst da is ja in Raids immer noch ein 2ter Tank, der die Aggro übernimmt. Ich kenn halt meinen damage und weiß, wann ich noch nen SB spammen kann und wann ich besser mal ne Pause einlegen sollte. Aber mehr Aggroreduce kenn ich ned.


----------



## Osteven (8. Oktober 2007)

sowas kindisches!!!

kann doch dir egal sein was der sagt


----------



## corliote (8. Oktober 2007)

also ich spiele nen 70er magier, und ich muss dazu sagen das es echt nervig ist wenn man beispielsweise in if steht und andaunernd nach portalen, wasser und brot angefragt wird..nebenbei habe ich noch einen schamane hochgespielt und durft mir auch dauernd brot und wasser kaufen. ich habe aus prinzip keine leute angeschrieben ob sie mir wasser machen weil es einfach lästig und nervend ist andauernd für jmd der wasser macher zu sein oder portale herbei zu zaubern..wasser und bnrot gibs beim händler also kann man mal nen paar silber investieren


----------



## imbadwa (8. Oktober 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Was bist den du für einer lol^^
> "du kannst wohl auch nicht selber denken" muahahaaa
> Das ist ein Gesetz, soll ich mir ein eigenes ausdenken, du Flachdenker?
> Und ja....gut hast du das erkannt, STRG+C und dann ja, es war tatsächlich STRG+V. Nur ich hab die Hyperlinks noch entfernt, dass hast du nicht erkannt hehe
> Aber was anderes außer "selber denken kannst wohl nicht" ist dir nicht eingefallen? Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich hab als ich dein sinnfreies mimimimiiii gelesen hab nur SELBST dran gedacht, behinderte können sich doch nix kaufen, da sie geschäftsunfähig sind. Und dann hab ich mir SELBST gedacht, ich zeig dir am besten den Auszug, damit ich nicht wie ein Flamer dasteh, denn ich hab mir das bei dir wirklich gedacht und mach mir da schon irgendwo sorgen, nicht das du wegen Betrug oder so drankommst.



erstma mimimiimimimimmimimi

made my day; thx Genomchen
mfg imbadwa


----------



## Genomchen (8. Oktober 2007)

@imadwa
Jajaja...Hubedihublaaa
Geh dich woanders auskacken.


----------



## imbadwa (8. Oktober 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jajaja...Hubedihublaaa
> Geh dich woanders auskacken.



bist du jetzt auch geschäftsunfähig?


----------



## Genomchen (8. Oktober 2007)

Mua, da hast du dich aber enorm für angestrengt, hör lieber auf, sonst platzen dir noch ein paar Hirnäderchen.

Und ich bin schwer am überlegen, denn dieses mimimiiiiii kenn ich irgendwoher. Und da du nur 4 Posts hast, erstellt sich bei mir die Frage: Kann es sein, dass du wegen sonem Noobgespamme á là "mimiimimii" gebanned wurdest und das jetzt dein neuer Name is? Mir fällt leider grad dein alter Name ned ein ;-)


----------



## Vénom (8. Oktober 2007)

mimimimimi errinert auch an mich nur bin ich nicht der schuldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaliyug (8. Oktober 2007)

hab ich auf jeden fall auch oft selbst erlebt. klarerweise hört der "stress" nicht mit 70 aus (viele low levels denken sich- jetzt ist der 70 was muss er da noch großartig tun), aber ab und an sollte man ned vergessen dass man selbst auch ned mit 70 angefangen hat und sich gefreut hätte, wenn einem ab und an wer geholfen hat.
ich bin auch kein fan von "ich lass mich überall durchziehen", aber wenn jemand verzweifelt 3 tage ne gruppe sucht und keine findet erbarme ich mich auch.

viele 70er waren bis dahin total nette leute und ändern sich schlagartig- irgendwie vergessen sie zu dem zeitpunkt dass es nur ein spiel ist und das ego bläst sich auf 40fache größe auf.
die muss man dann schnell wieder runterholen, was aber nicht bei allen klappt.

und wenn das ein freund von dir ist- auf solche freunde kann man verzichten.


----------



## Davidor (8. Oktober 2007)

Moin,
ich kenne es auch,ziehst mich DM,buffst du mir mal SDM (vor patch 2.2),ja sowas gabs auch,oder auch Du Angstblasenschmeisser,gib mir Gold oder fu.Also sowas kann ich net ab,aber wenn Freunde mich nett nach Gold fragen,welches sie sich LEIHEN,ich auch immer wiederbekommen hab,dann is das kein Prob. Ich ziehe auch Freunde von mir durch Instanzen,wurde mit mir ja auch gemacht,und zwar freiwillig^^
Ich denke,du kannst deine Aussage,70=arrogant nicht auf alle 70er beziehen.Spiele übrigens auf Tirion.

MFG Davi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matero 93 (8. Oktober 2007)

naja ich sag dazu nur das freunde sich nichts schuldig sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassio88 (8. Oktober 2007)

Zum Wasser/Brot/Portal,
Werdet doch mal Mages und erleb das.
Es passiert regelmäßig das ich nach SW komme und in 10Min 7-8 Anfragen bekomme, da mache ich vll einem den gefallen, aber mir ist es ehrlich gesagt zu doof für jeden Sachen zu machen Wasser und Brot kann man auch kaufen nur um sich Geld zu Sparen immer den nächst gelegenen Mage zu fragen ist auch nicht die feine art.
Portale k die mache ich auch öfters mal, wenn man nett fragt.

Zum ziehen,
wieso soll ich den Leute ziehen die ich nicht kenne? Ich helfe auch nicht anderen Leute die ich noch nie gesehen habe ein Buch zu schreiben, Bücher sortieren oder ähnliches. 

*Ziehen ist auch keine Hilfe sondern andere für seine Sachen arbeiten lassen!!!*

Fragen bei einer schweren Quest wo man mal die Aufgabe nicht versteht bzw. den Ort zu Erfüllung nicht findet, fragen wo ich denn dies Item her habe, weil er es sich vielleicht auch besorgen möchte etc. Beantworte ich gerne, weil jeder mal dadurch musste und gerne dabei jemand gehabt hätte der einen hilft.

70iger sind öfters mal AFK, weil z.B. kurz vor einem Raid man noch mal kurz auf der Terrasse ist und frische Luft einzuatmen bevor man nen Marathon einlegt um weiter zu kommen in XX.

Was auch sehr gerne gemacht wird ist (hmm brauche Hilfe, Wer Liste auf, der ist 70, anfragen) und das ohne zu gucken wo er grade ist und vll grad was anderes zu tuen hat. Werde pro Raid gut 1 mal angewispert ob ich helfe bei ... .

Achja wie Kaliyug auch schon sagte es ist ja auch nicht so als wir nichts zu tuen hätten, für raids farmen nimmt auch gerne mal einige Zeit auf sich was man nicht gerade immer verschieben kann um jemanden zu helfen.


----------



## m@gG0t (8. Oktober 2007)

Cassio88 schrieb:


> Zum Wasser/Brot/Portal,
> Werdet doch mal Mages und erleb das.
> Es passiert regelmäßig das ich nach SW komme und in 10Min 7-8 Anfragen bekomme, da mache ich vll einem den gefallen, aber mir ist es ehrlich gesagt zu doof für jeden Sachen zu machen Wasser und Brot kann man auch kaufen nur um sich Geld zu Sparen immer den nächst gelegenen Mage zu fragen ist auch nicht die feine art.
> Portale k die mache ich auch öfters mal, wenn man nett fragt.
> ...


So ist das ! Achja mit den Portalen da kam ich in einer Minute auf 10 Portale ;/


----------



## Eno (8. Oktober 2007)

Dinah schrieb:


> Es nervt mitunter schon etwas wenn man als 70er Magier bis zu 20 mal stündlich angesprochen wird. Man kommt einfach zu nichts mehr wenn man auf alles eingehen würde.
> 
> Kannst du mich nach Darnassus porten?
> Kannst du mir Wasser/Brot machen?
> ...



100% agree... mein main ist Mage und ich schreibe so am anfang des tages auch ncoh zurück und mache abundzu auch mal nen portal.. nur wenn man abends online ist und alle 5 min(das ist ernst gemeint.... eher weniger als 5 min) nen whisper bekommt ... ey mach mir maln portal ey wassa!!! .... also wenn ich abends auf Inniport etc odr Raid warte dann mach ich mein ganzes inventar mit wasser voll und mach Tradedispender an und wer wasser will muss halt 50s blechen dann kriegt er was.... 
Und am besten dann immernoch die Antworten wenn mann mal "nein" sagt .... oder teilweise wenn man fürs wasser oder Brot gold verlangt.... aber hallo??? ich habe zb. für das bekackte brot und wasser ordentlich Gold im ah gelassen ... dann kann man doch mal wieder was dazusteuern das man die kosten wieder reinbekommt

Sry für die fehlenden Punkte etc. hab gerade wenig Zeit


----------



## r41ken (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch 70
und ich mein wenn ich jeden tag angeschrieben werde ob ich gold hätte oder einen durch ne inze als def tank oder healer ziehen soll nervt mich das schon und dann reagier ich kaum noch drauf. und die magier versteh ich auch


----------



## Vénom (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann euch allen da nur beipflichten... Als mage stelle ich mir das echt scheisse vor... 

Bin aktuell 70er Priester mit meinem Main. Da hat man noch das glück das man von nervigen Fragen alla:"Kannste mich durch instanz XY ziehen" verschont zu bleiben, wenigstens soviel intellekt scheinen manche zu haben. Wenn ich aber gerade bei Magtheridon bin und die 3 Anfrage:"Kanste Bota Heilen plz?" bekomme plazt mir schonmal der kragen und der schrieberling bekommt ne nette Antwort von mir...

Sehr interessant finde ich denn Tenor der 70er auf diesen Thread. Fast alle sagen geschlossen, das sie echt genervt sind von denn nervigen anfragen dre lowies (nicht negativ gemeint). Ich weiss acuh nicht was die leute sich manchmal vorstellen wenn man 70 ist hat man Wow durch da braucht man eh nixmehr machen oder was ?!

Also ich habe fast immer was zu tun, sonst währe ich nichnt online wenn ich kein Ziel hätte was ich mit der Zeit mache. Hier mal ein KLEINER überblick nfür alle die noch nciht 70 sind was auf euch zukommt:

-> Ruf Farmen bei mindestens 7 Fraktionen (Ehrfürchtig dauert echt nen moment und ist nichtmal eben DeathMines oder HDW machen)
-> Gold Farmen (EpicflugMount)
-> Tränke/Post/Bufffood besorgen
-> Questen weil man noch zich Q hat an dennen man Gold verdient
-> Raidvorbereitung
-> Kontakte Aktivieren um das Enchant XY zu bekommen (zwangsweise auch Farmen für die Mats des Enchants oder Gold zum Einkaufen)
-> PvP machen um seinen Char weiter varran zu bringen (wer in IF oder OG steht könnte auch auf ein BG bzw. nen invite warten)
-> Im TS² diskusionen zu Raids/Loots/Skillungen etc. führen (da wird eher weniger nach Q gefragt sondern über themen gesprochen die für 70er relevant sind, ist meist wesentlich zeitaufwendiger)
-> Platzhalter (diese Liste könnte man noch verdoppeln)

Diese und noch viel mehr gründe KÖNNTEN dafür ein grund sein das man nem Lowie (wieder nicht negativ gemeint) nicht hilft, sondern anderweitig beschäftigt ist.

Und so eine Aussage wie: "Natürlich leave ich meinen 25er Raid kurz vor Vashij und lasse die leute hier sitzen um dir jetzt sofort bei HDW zu helfen" kann wohl keiner von uns erwahrten.

World of Warcraft besteht aus 2 Phasen.
-> Phase 1 Leveln um 70 zu werden
-> Phase 2 Items verbessern z.b.
Böse zungen behaupten das WoW mit 70 erst anfängt.
Ich bin einer von Ihnen.

Natürlcih helfe ich auch gerne mal wennn Not am Mann/Frau ist oder ich eh gerade in diesem gebiet am Q bin, aber Extra vom Nethersturm nach Unngoro zu fliegen um mal eben wem zu helfen der den Mob XY nicht killen kann weil es zu low ist ?! WTF was gibt dennn leuten das recht über meine/unsere Zeit zu entscheiden ?!

Naja soweit mein statment, es gibt auch hier sollche und sollche gamer, viele leute viele Charactere.

Grüße

P.s. mein Lieblings DnD "Wenn du mich abhohlen kommst^^!"


----------



## Sethclaw (8. Oktober 2007)

Bin seit 3 tagen auch 70 & habe das Problem bisher zum Glück noch nicht gehabt & wenn michn kleinerer fragt ob ich ihm bei ner q helfen kann seh ich da kein Problem , weil ne community dazu da is sich gegenseitig zuhelfn, davon lebt doch schliesslich das spiel durch das "Wir" Gefühl.


----------



## Eno (8. Oktober 2007)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> Bin seit 3 tagen auch 70 & habe das Problem bisher zum Glück noch nicht gehabt & wenn michn kleinerer fragt ob ich ihm bei ner q helfen kann seh ich da kein Problem , weil ne community dazu da is sich gegenseitig zuhelfn, davon lebt doch schliesslich das spiel durch das "Wir" Gefühl.



Ja nur willst du wie schon der über dir meinte durch halb Azeroth ne halbe stunde fliegen um EIN Mob zu killen?


----------



## Sethclaw (8. Oktober 2007)

Eno schrieb:


> Ja nur willst du wie schon der über dir meinte durch halb Azeroth ne halbe stunde fliegen um EIN Mob zu killen?




Nein da ich eh meist mit mein char afk online bin & nur kara gehe am weekend & Gold farm normal in der woche in bestimmten gebieten & wenn da hat einer is der "Höflich" um Hilfe fragt ob ich ihn mal kurz unter die arme greifn könnte mach ich das, solang es halt auch in meienn Gebiet liegt. Natürlich kamen auch anfragn kannste mich mal dm,bsf etc ziehn, aber auf sowas reagier ich ganicht mehr, höchsten nur wenn er mir die stunde dann Vergütet weil auf lvl 70 fängt das endgame an & man hat eigentlich mehr zutun als früher.


----------



## Silmarion (8. Oktober 2007)

k,, kein 70er kann behaupten, er sei nie arrogant  gewesen  spreche aus erfahrung, hasse diese kleinen spamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn ich zeit hab un einer fragt  nett, dann helf ich immer gern...


----------



## it's magic (19. Februar 2008)

ein freund von mir is ach 70 geworden als ich so um lvl60 war und dann fing er auch sofort an wie imba er is und das er alles down bekommt und so =) geb mir immer mühe dass mir nicht auch mal so dumme sprüche raus rutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (19. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich war schon vor WoW arrogant, von daher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G3n3sis (19. Februar 2008)

naja zwei rl freunde, und dann noch zweimal die gleiche klasse :-/ da ist sowas vorprogramiert...


----------



## silver18781 (19. Februar 2008)

kollege von mir war 70 und ich war 1 und er hat mir fast immer geholfen! sogar jetzt wo ich 56 bin hilft er mir noch :>


----------



## NgP.Brot (19. Februar 2008)

Totengräberstimmung hier? (Thread über 4 Monate alt undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Aber da das ganze interessant ist: Also ich wüsste nicht, dass ich mit Level 70 irgendwie arrogant oder abweisender geworden bin^^. Im Gegenteil, ich helfe viel mehr als während des Levelns, verschenke einfach mal bissl Gold an Leute, die gerade angefangen haben oder stelle kostenlos Rüstungssets und Co. her. Andererseits kenne ich auch ein paar Leute die sich für was besseres halten. Das sind dann meist die, die mit 0 Abhärtung im BG rumrennen, mit Ambush-Crit und Eviscerate nach 2 Hits im Staub liegen und dann /lachen target anfangen^^. Das Ganze gibts auf Hordenseite genauso. "EY IHR KACKBOONS WIESO SPIELT IHR SO SCHEISSE??? HOLT ENDLICH MALN FH" -> Blick auf die Statistik des Spielers: 0-9 mitm Warlock... Jau du mich auch!
Am witzigsten war ein WoW-Bekannter letzte Woche: "Ich: Wir gehn gleich Kara, Lust mitzukommen? Er: Lol wieso sollte ich da rein? Wir machen gleich fetten ZA-Run, das wird sicher viel cooler und schwerer. Kara gehn doch nur die Noobs" 2 Stunden später, Kurator liegt gerade im Stab: "Er: Ach scheisse, schon um die 50 Gold Repkosten, wir wipen die ganze Zeit am 1. Boss... Nur noobs hier!" Ich lag vor lachen am Boden.


----------



## Magicnorris (19. Februar 2008)

Das Problem besteht meist darin, dass einige Levler denken, dass 70er nichts zu tun haben und nur darauf warten bis man sie fragt "ey zieh mich mal rf" "hast mal 10g bist doch 70?" 

70er bieten selten Hilfe an, da es genug in BC zu tun gibt.
Raiden, Farmen, Daylies etc.. Das dauert seine Zeit und danach gehn die meisten twinken.

Ich als Mage mach natürlich jeden Wasser/Brot/Portale wenn er nett fragt.
TG ist auch gern gesehn bei 70ern, da diese oftmals sogar weniger Gold haben als beispielsweise die Leute die in der Scherbenwelt am questen sind..


----------



## Kleinhoschi (19. Februar 2008)

Glick schrieb:


> Es gab mal ein speildas hiess Meridian 59 und das war ein online rollenspiel und da gab es einen spieler der war einer der stärksten die es gab (quasi ein 1-mann-nihilum) und der hat schwächeren IMMER gehlfen und er war beliebt und im ganzen spiel bekannt..... (der war im echten leben 13) ich habe so einen menschen in WoW kennengelernt. ich kenn ihn nur aus dem Spiel. es fing in etwa damit an dass ich mal gefragt habe ob er mir bei ner 10er Quest in durotar helfen kann und das hat er gemacht. dann 2 wochen später hab ich ihn nochmal gefragt ob er mir bei was helfen kann und wieder hiess es "klar kein problem ich komm gleich k ? " . ICh bemühe mich seitdem auch imemr nett zu sein und leuten zu helfen wann ich kann . Ich passe aber auch auf dass ich nicht ausgenutzt werde oder jemanden ausnutze.
> 
> Aber an allle 70er :denkt mal daran dass die dei jez noch nicht 70 sind es wahrscheinlich mal sein werden.. und die meisten von denen werden sich an euch erinnern . und wer immer zu jedem der nicht so "gut" wie einer is dann bekommt man irgendwann die quittung dafür



Ist mir sogar widerfahren. War zufällig beim Kloster, Seidenstoffe farmen, da schrieb mich einer an, ob ich ihn ziehen kann. Ich dachte:"Klar, wieso nicht, er hat ja auch nett gefragt"

Mit dem gleichem Typen hab ich heut mein 2vs2 Arena Team und es macht mit ihm wirklich Spass, wir gewinnen auch ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (19. Februar 2008)

Tjaha, der ganze Spaß wird ja nicht besser, sondern schlimmer. Also ich vermute, dass so ziemlich jeder Highlevel so seine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Daher ist eine arrogant erscheinende Antwort nur in den wenigsten Fällen arrogant gemeint. Meine Vorredner bzw. Vorposter haben da ja schon einen wahren Wasserfall an Situationen beschrieben und leider ist es mittlerweile Fakt (zumindest auf meinem Realm), dass die höflichen Anfragen seltener und die rotzigen Anfragen häufiger werden. Das da irgendwann die Leute aus Stur stellen und sich nur noch um die eigene Freundesliste oder Gilde kümmern, ist da doch kein Wunder! Das ist nun mal Schade, dass dies auch die "höflichen" Leute ausbaden müssen, wird aber in den seltensten Fällen persönlich gemeint sein. Ich selbst will dann auch mal eine Storry zum Besten geben, die mir vor ein paar Tagen passiert ist:

Stehe mit Schamanen-Twink lvl 56 in SW. Da flüstert mich ein Krieger an, ob ich denn "bitte, bitte" in Gnome helfen könnte, da wäre noch eine Quest offen und es wäre gerade jemand abgesprungen. Ich Depp geh' davon aus, dass die Gruppe schon die Ini schon ordentlich aufgemischt hat und hinterfrage das auch nicht. Ich sage also zu und eier rüber nach Gnome. In der Zeit bemerke ich, dass von den vier Leuten zwei tot sind. Ist ja nicht weiter schlimm...allerdings steht der tote Schurke irgendwo in der Gegend rum und kommt 15 min lang nicht aus dem Quark. In der Zwischenzeit gehe ich mit dem Dudu in die Ini und treffe dort am Eignang den Krieger und nen zweiten Schami....und muss leider feststellen, dass die Gruppe gerade erst die Nase durch den Eingang gesteckt hat --> Gut, was solls...ich habe halt zugesagt und dann zieh ich auch die ganze Ini mit der Gruppe durch, auch wenn's länger dauert. Was passiert? Alle endlich(!!) da und Schurke düst los und lässt alles hinter sich stehen. Ich hinterher um ihn aus dem ersten Getümmel rauszuprügeln. Der Krieger hämmert schon zum X-ten mal "WARTET, STOPP" in den Chat, verlässt dann die Gruppe und portet sich mit einem "Bah" aus der Ini...nach nichtmal 5 Minuten aber insgesamt schon 30 min Wartezeitl. Ein Mann schon mal weg...aber der Schurke ist zuversichtlich, kommentiert die Aktion klischeemäßig mit einem "LOL, Noob" und zieht sein Ding weiter durch...ich hinterher, auch noch mit dem Dudu und dem Schami im Schlepptau. Schon etwas angesäuert hab ich dann die Bremse getreten, nachdem ich mir auf der Suche nach vorgelaufenen Schurken ein "omg, wart ihr etwa noch nie hier?!" eingefangen habe. Die Bremse war dann ein Wipe, böderweise ist der Schami auch über den Jordan gegangen. Ich mit dem Dudu also zurück zum Eingang, um Schurke und Schami einzusammeln. Schami kommt rein, Schurke braucht etwas länger (soviel zum Thema "wart ihr noch nie hier"). Nun sitzen wir rum und warten wieder...da quatscht mich auf einmal der Schami an, dass dieser und jender Punkt in meiner Skillung ja wöllig sinnlos wäre und ich lieber dies und das skillen sollte. Er hätte schon 2 Schamanen auf 70 gebracht und wüsste, was die beste Skillung wäre. Hab ich nicht weiter kommentiert. Schurke kommt endlich wieder und die ganze Komödiantentruppe flitzt wieder auf gleich Art und Weise durch die Tunnel von Gnome. Es dauert allerdings keine 5 min, da fängt der Dudu mit einem Countdown an: "Muss in 15 min weg"....."Muss in 10 min weg"..."Noch 5"...."CU, Leute....war nett mit euch, viel Spaß noch" ---> Grünes Licht und Weg isser. Tja, dann stehe ich also noch einem äußerst efahrenem und weisem Schamanenexperten und einem äußerst fähigem und ortskundigem Instanz-Gruppenführer da. Wir haben dann zu dritt und ohne weitere Zwischenfälle die Instanz dann doch durchspielen können.

Ich war dann also um 2 Stunder Spielzeit ärmer, da es mir ja absolut gar nix gebracht hat...keine EP, keine brauchbaren Items, waren ja nicht mal nette Leute(!!). Naja, aber ich war auch um eine Erfahrung reicher. Die nächste Gruppe, der ich helfe, die ist in meiner Gilde oder schon vorher in meiner Freundesliste...weil ich mir so einen Mist nich noch mal antue. War halt auch eigene Dummheit, das gesamte Spielchen mitzumachen aber ich habe mich so verhalten, wie ich es in meinen WOW-Anfangszeiten kennengelernt habe. Witzigerweise passiert mit das mittlerweile auch mit dem Nicht-70-Schamanen häufiger, dass mich Leute um Hilfe in Lowlevel-Inis oder für Quests bitten. Ich wette, dass ein Großteil dieser Leute wirklich nur noch eine Quest offen haben oder vor dem Endboss ein Spieler weg musste....aber aufgrund der oben erzählten Storry habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr, meine Zeit für fremde Spieler zu opfern, die mich als Pausenclown mißbrauchen.

Und man merkt auch immer wieder, dass sich wirklich eine "Nehmer"-Mentalität entwickelt. Vielleicht kennt ihr die Situation, wenn ihr irgendwo angewhispert werdet (auch von Spielern auf gleichem Level), ob ihr vielleicht bei Quest XY kurz helfen könntet. OK, wenn man sowieso schon in der Gegend ist, dann hilft man auch....ist die Quest erledigt, dann kommt gerne mal die höfliche Option a) "Ich habe noch Quest XY auf", die direkte Option b) "Wir machen jetzt noch meine Quest XY" oder die schreibfaule Option c) "Komm mal mit". Irgendwie wird anschließend immer seltener Hilfe für die eigenen Quests angeboten, nach dem man mit den Leuten zusammen deren Queste erledigt hat. Also ich freu mich, wenn ich doch mal Spieler gerate, die mit Netiquette zocken...aber das Verhältnis zwischen den negativ und poistiv auffallenden Spielern stimmt m.E. nicht mehr so ganz. 

Naja, Fakt ist, dass es solche und solche Spieler gibt...wer oder was dahinter steckt, das weiß man nie genau. So...das musste ich mal loswerden....außerdem kann ich nicht schlafen und mir was langweilig.

So long!


----------



## Shadowelve (19. Februar 2008)

Back on top...

Ich hab selber erlebt wie sich Leute verändert haben seit sie 70 sind. Das Spiel fängt mit 70 quasi erst richtig an, viele gehen Raiden, Arena, Ruf farmen, Daily-quests, etc pp... und dafür braucht man eine menge Zeit.
Klar das dann Spieler denken "omg kann jetzt keinem lowie helfen, hab genug zu tun hier..." und somit "arrogant" werden bzw wirken. Man kanns auf der anderen seite auch nicht verallgemeinern. Ich hab 3 70er und jedesmal bei erreichen der 70 heissts dann KaraPre machen, Ogri'la/Skettis Pre und dailys machen und ich bin in Arena unterwegs. Ich helfe gern lowies, viele meiner freunde oder Gildenmembers sind noch lange nicht 70, klar helf ich denen. Aber irgendwo muss ein 70er auch mal an sich denken, gibt halt echt viel zu tun.
In dem falle deines Kollegen ist das aber sehr krass. Er hat warscheinlich zu vielen anderen 70ern Kontakt, die ihn beeinflussen und überreden was mit ihnen zu unternehmen. Sie geben ihm Tipps, Skillvorschläge etc und voila, fertig der arrogante Kollege. Ich weis ja nicht wie gut ihr euch kennt aber gefallen lassen musst du dir das nicht. Sag ihm einfach dass du dir das nicht bieten musst und er dich so akzeptieren soll wie du spielst, auch wenn du eine andere Skillung hast. Ich seh auch täglich Chars mit einer Obernooby Skillung, aber jeder soll halt spielen wie er es für richtig hält. Eine "richtige" oder "perfekte" Skillung gibt es nicht. Bin mal gespannt was er sagt/macht wenn du 70 bist. Ist dann bestimmt nicht mehr ganz so Arrogant dir gegenüber.
Rede mit deinem Kollegen.

Btw, kenne mich mit Huntern sehr gut aus, kann ja mal auf deinem Server vorbeikommen und ihn als Nooby abstempeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So Long
Shadow


----------



## Browny2000 (19. Februar 2008)

es stimmt schon das 70er arrogant sind ...


aber mal ganz ehrlich ich steh ich viel in og rum und werde dauernt iwas gefragt wogibs das bla und fu -.- ich selber hab auch ma mage gespielt und weiß wie schlimm es ist wenn alle 1-2 min einer für ein portal fragt.....

kla es ist nicht ok nicht zu antworten ....
aber versetzt euch maö in deren lage ihr würded das warscheinlich in den meisten fällen auch nicht machen^^

also man kann es so sehn oder so sehn...


lkann man sich drüber streiten

Browny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (19. Februar 2008)

Nunja, wenn man frisch 70 ist fängt WoW ja erst richtig an ... Da muss man sich mühselig PvE/PvP-Equipt zusammenfarmen usw. Da ist halt nichtmehr soviel Zeit.  Aber arrogant bin ich mit 70 nicht geworden. Ich wusste ja, dass es viel besser equipte Leute gibt. Jetzt mit S1-S3 (T4-T6) Sachen könnte man es werden, aber ich helfe dennoch gerne mal. Ich geh auch as mal nach Westfall und ziehe Leute DM oder so. 

Es ist meine Fraktion und je mehr ich ihnen helfe, desto stärker wird sie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FOR THE ALLIACE *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nhataniel (19. Februar 2008)

Die "70er Problematik" ist tatsächlich da und kommt meistens in etwas falschem Licht rüber:
Bis Stufe 70 standen schließlich Questen und ab und zu ne Ini im Vordergrund, auf einmal - mit 70 dann - kommt der Wunsch nach besserem Equip und größeren Instanzen auf. Damit stehen Ruf, Gold/Materialien farmen an, meistens hat man eine Gilde und oder einige Leute auf der Freundes-Liste, mit denen man was unternimmt oder schon geplant hat.

Wenn mich nun jemand nach nem Portal fragt mache ich das, manche geben dann noch etwas Silber oder Gold... Auch Wasser/Brot ist in den meisten Fällen kein Thema, selbst wenn ich zum x-ten mal einen Makro-Text von einem BdS-ler (Gilde auf Malygos) an den Kopf geworfen bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings werden Charakter, die mich mit "Ziehst mich mal ***" oder "Warte!!!! Hast du mir 10 Silber" anflüstern sofort auf /ignore gesetzt, so gut wie immer ist der Ton übertrieben unhöflich und der Text voller Schreibfehler.

Noch ein anderer Grund: Mit Patch 2.3 wurde das Betreten einer Hero-Instanz auf die Stufe "Wohlwollend" herabgesetzt, dies betrifft jetzt zwar nur 70er untereinander aber auch dadurch kommt es zu Differenzen da viele meinen, sie kämen schnell an diese Hero-Marken oder besseres Equip usw. und vermiesen dadurch auch viele Gruppen, einfach mangelnds Erfahrung. Im Gegenzug gibt es auch 70er, die sich als "The-One-And-Only" fühlen...

Meine Erfahrungen und Tipps um Stress und unverhoffte Patzer zu vermeiden und eure Nerven zu schonen:
- Fragt als Twink/Low-lvl-Char immer höflich, auch wenn man z.B. 5 Mages nach einem Portal fragen muss bis einer antwortet
- Setzt Spieler mit extrem vulgärer Ausdrucksweise oder belästigendem Inhalt sofort auf /ignore - tief durchatmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Wenn ihr als 70er in einer (Hero-)Instanz Erfolg und Spaß haben wollt fragt Leute aus der Gilde oder Freundesliste nach einer Gruppe, viele Random-Gruppen sind leider nicht der große Hit.
- Kann es euch nicht schnell genug gehen sucht nach Gruppen/Leuten, auch wenn ihr davon niemanden kennt/einschätzen könnt. Stellt euch dann allerdings auf Repkosten ein.
- Spieler, die einem erzählen wollen wie man seinen Char zu spielen hat gibt's immer wieder - hier kommt's drauf an ob's gut gemeint ist oder nur zum "ärgern" dient. Der Ton macht die Musik, sagt Letzteren einfach eure Meinung!


----------



## Darkdamien (19. Februar 2008)

find des thema recht interessant...
ich selber helf fremden eigentlich sogut wie gar nicht, ich antworte zwar, bleibe auch immer höflich, aber ich hab als lowie eben auch die erfahrung gemacht dass mir ausser freunden keiner hilft.

das hat auch noch andere gründe, zB solche sachen wie
"haste mal wasser? - mach ich ihm 40 wasser - "ne ich will 100" mach ich nochma 60, und dann kommt noch nicht mal ein danke. 

lauter solche sachen... und irgendwann geht sowas jedem auf die nerven und umso genervter man is umso unfreundlicher antwortet man. is einfach so, muss ja netmal bös gemeint sein.

wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich n port machen kann oder wasser oder so seh ich ja noch net mal sooo als helfen, des find ich is ke problem, aber ich zieh sicher keine fremden durch irgendwelche inzen oder so, da geh ich lieber farmen oder bg.


----------



## rufer (19. Februar 2008)

Hm ja machne 70 sind schon echt schlimm... Naja gut das n 70 net gern um hilfe geboten wird. Mag auch daran liegen weil sobald ein 70 nach if oder sw kommt wird er meist nach gold gefragt... deswegen helfen vieleicht auch nicht so viele oder schreiben auch erst gleich garnicht zurück...

Sobald es um die klasse oder skillung geht werden dir die meisten helfen


aber mit so säten wo so anfangen 

"Ähm hättest du kurz zeit" (Meist heist das Ziehen oder BEI q Helfen)"
(40) " ähm sorry könntest du mir kurz 5g leihn bin grad 40 geworden möcht mir das mound kaufen"

die sprüche wird eigentlich nicht geandwordet aber wenn du schreibst

" Hi du hab da ne frage wegen meiner skillung oder sowas in der art glaub mir dir hilft jeder gerne ^^ 



Es is nun mal so das die meisten 70 von llvl meist als geldgeber oder ziehmedote gesehn werden.. Aber das es die 70 stört merkn net viele. gibt da gute beispiele wenn ihr gezogen werden möchte schreibt so leute an wie rondelo die zieht immer wieder gerne ^^ auch wenns gegen gold ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub der is bei amantul ziemlich gut bekannt und bei den meisten auf ignor ^^


----------



## Safrax (19. Februar 2008)

Ich hab ab der 6. oder 7. seite auf die letzte gewechselt also entschuldigt bitte wenn ich auf was net eingehe..
.. aber ich möchte meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben^^

Ich hab fangs 3 70er wobei der letzte erst heute soweit war. Wie es schon erwähnt wurde fängt WoW erst mit 70 an, vorher versuchst du schnell voran zu kommen und neue Skills zu bekommen, doch dann hast du ne volle FL und versuchst dir mal anständiges equipt zusammen zu raffen. Es ist nicht so das du keinem mehr hilfst aber mit 70 kommt das farmen, Du lernst immer mehr über deinen Char und der mob liegt immer schneller. Ein lächeln im Gesicht ist sicher net verkehrt wenn man merkt was man erreicht hat (bisserl Stolz ist auch erlaubt), aber arrogant denk ich nicht. Deine Zeit online ist begrenzt und man muss prioritäten setzten..

Dann hast du die zweite Ini hinter dir und der Mage in der Gruppe war so freundlich und hat dir ein Portal nach OG gemacht, wo du nach dem reppen (hoffe war net zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mal afklo oder was auch immer vor der Bank stehst und sich dein Chatfenster mit Spamm überfüllt hat. Plop! "gib mir mal 10 Gold!" "..ziehst mich Grotte.." oder was der Teufel auch. wenn noch ein pls dran hängt gibts auch ne Antwort, leider sind die drei Tasten bei vielen Keyboards ab Werk nicht vorhanden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kann auch n 70er sein das ist mir schnuppe und mit der Zeit kennst auch die Leute und sry wenn ich das so sage die Gilden..  .. da such ich im Crafter lieber ein Rezept raus das wer kurz gepostet haben möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab meine Chars auch alleine auf Level 70 gebracht (sicher ab und zu gabs auch Hilfe) aber es geht auch solo. Soll mir keiner sagen er findet keine Gruppe um in ne Lowie Instanz zu kommen. Wenn euch wer zieht schlaft ihr doch fast ein oder nicht?^^
Und das wichtigste für mich ist das man so die Klasse auch spielen lernt. Ich seh genug Nahkampfhunter und der Gleichen (wird das ne neue Heldenklasse das ihr so fleissig übt?). Wie Schauts mit Aggromanagemnt aus? Kann doch nicht sein das ich nem Hunter auf Level 60 sagen muss das er mal das Knurren einschalten soll damit sein Pet bisserl besser Aggro hält.

Skillungen sind jedem selber überlassen, denn Du spielst deinen Char und net der Besserwisser der auf deiner Igno gut aufgehoben ist. Skill mal so wies dir passt such dir in nem Bg nen süssen Alli und schau wies kommt^^

Ich brächt noch nen Mage und nen Warlock damit ich selber ne komplette Gruppe hab aber das mit Portal und Wasser was ich hier lese schreckt mich grad bisserl ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schreibfehler und so könnt ihr behalten ist schon bisserl spät für mich

so long Safrax


----------



## turageo (19. Februar 2008)

Gut, Deppen gibts überall (gehäuft treten se dann bei WoW auf). Aber mal ernsthaft: klar gibts 70ger, die nicht grad die Freundlichkeit in Person sind - hatt ich auch schon, solche Fälle (als 64ger in nem reinen 70ger BG gelandet - die Kommentare kann man sich ja vorstellen). Wobei das bei mir selbst jetzt eher weniger vorkommt, aber ich dürft mir mal nen netten Dialog bei nem Kumpel mit anschaun der das erste Mal mit BC MMORPGs gespielt hat. Der dachte sich, dass es ne gute Idee ist einen "erfahrenen Spieler" (ergo 70) zu fragen weil er sich nicht wirklich auskannte - naja, war keine so gute Idee. Ende vom Lied war, dass ein paar blöde Antworten kamen und er auf Igno landete.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss sagen, teils hab ich Verständnis dafür, da auch Leute mit Lvl70 Chars nicht für jeden Zeit haben, allerdings wenn man höflich fragt, denke ich, dann soll man auch eine relativ höflich Antwort bekommen können (und sei's nur ein Makro mit "Sry hab leider keine Zeit!" - das wäre ja zumindest schon mal eine Antwort). Manche 70ger scheinen schnell zu vergessen, dass sie in dem Spiel auch nicht mit dem höchsten Level und der meisten Spielerfahrung eingestiegen sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R0pax (19. Februar 2008)

Was ich an diesem Thread sehr belustigend finde, sind so Aussagen wie: "Nur weil ich einer der ersten 70er und davor schon einer der ersten 60er auf meinem Server war, bin ich noch lang nicht Arrogant." Oder:"Nur weil ich Full Arena-S2 trage bin ich nicht Arrogant"

Leute mit genau solchen Sätzen outet ihr euch als Arrogant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir irgendwann auch mal was drauf eingebildet habe, aber nicht wegen lvl 70 sondern weil ich für damalige Gildenverhältnisse ein recht guter Spieler war(das war noch so eine Feierabend-Gilde mit 90% Leuten jenseits der 30), aber ein Kumpel hat mich drauf angesprochen und seitdem ist gut.

Bettler werden von mir natürlich trotzdem ignoriert, es sei denn sie fragen mal in einem RP -Style (dann mach ich gerne auch Portale / Wasser&Brot bzw. Kekse) Einzige Ausnahme war vor kurzem, als mich ein "lowie" ansprach, dass er ein paar Silberstücke braucht, da er noch keine Taschen habe. Da habe ich ihm dann welche hergestellt.

Generell gilt: 
Nicht LvL 70 macht Arrogant, sondern der Charakter des Spielers selber.


----------



## Drakkhtah (19. Februar 2008)

70er arrogant?
Nö.
Lowies sind ALLE faul (ziehste mich "insert random ini" ? ) und betteln (haste mal zehn Silber bis 100 Gold?)
und sie kenn ne kein bitte und schon garkein danke.

Das jetzt mal krass als 70er betrachtet.

Wenn jemand im suchenachgruppe channel mitstreiter sucht und ich Zeit und bock habe helfe ich gern, kommt aber wer an mit "ey, ziehste mich rf?" dann antworte ich erst garnicht
meistens haben diese "Typen" dann noch so tolle Namen (Ich bin auf nem RP Realm (Todeswache)) wie Onehitter oder Blackstyler, sowas bekommt dann direkt noch n Namensticket hinterhergeschoben.
Goldbettler gehen direkt auf ignore da diese meist noch unverschämt werden wenn man ihnen sagt das man sich sein gold damals auch selbst verdienen mußte bzw gerade selber nicht viel hat weil man mal wieder ein teures Rezept im ah gekauft hat oder mal wieder X Gold für Teufelslotus oder anderen Krams ausgegeben hat (40 Gold für ein Teufelslotus, da bin ich fast eher gewillt mir normale Elixiere zu schmeißen, wipen hin oder her)
fernünftige und höfliche Fragen egal ob im /1 oder auch per whisper beantworte ich gern nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen.
Und ab und an kommt es dann auch dazu das ich dann einem "Lowie" durch Gruppenquests oder ein oder zwei Instanzen helfe weil einfach die unterhaltung mit ihm spaß gemacht hat.
In sachen Skillung würde ich niemandem etwas vorschreiben, ich würde Tipps geben oder auf Webseiten und Threads verweisen wo entsprechende Skillungen vorgestellt und auch erklärt werden, welche Skillung zu einem passt muß man selbst herrausfinden.
Allerdings mußte ich schon oft feststellen das andere Klassen irgendwie immer besser über meine Klasse (Jäger und Schamane) bescheidwissen wollen als ich selber, das sind dann meist leute die nen lvl 30-60 Jäger/Schamane haben oder manchmal sogarn n 70er mit 30h+ played time auf 70.

Wie gesagt, es kommt darauf an wie man mit den Leuten umgeht und was man von ihnen verlangt.
Denn merke: Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es herraus!


----------



## Shaman rulez (19. Februar 2008)

Gutgolf schrieb:


> Und zur Skillung ... es ist DEIN Charakter ... es ist DEIN Spiel ... es ist DEIN Geld, was du für WoW ausgibts, also kannst du auch entscheiden wie du dich Skillst, andere Leute haben da keinen Einfluss drauf, und wer das nicht akzeptiert, der muss halt damit Leben, sich die ganze Zeit darüber aufzuregen. Selbst innerhalb meiner Gilde, hab ich schon oft gehört ich soll dies und das noch skillen, aber ich sage dann immer, nö ich bin glücklich so, und wer damit ein Problem hat, tja, der hat dann halt ein Problem, aber das kann ich nicht ändern.



genau mit der einstellung geht man 5er instanzen und vllt kara... 
wer illidan sehen will braucht ne ordentliche skillung. 

es ist dein geld, das du für "dein" spiel ausgibst... aber überleg mal, was mehr spaß macht: neues sehen und schwierigkeiten meistern, oder instanzen gehen, wo man jeden gegner mit vornamen kennt?


----------



## Tolan (19. Februar 2008)

Serverwechsel nützt nichts, ich meine auf jedem Server gibt es die gleiche Anzahl an arroganten 70er. Früher waren es die arroganten 60er die einem Lowie keine Antwort gegeben haben.
Gruß Tolan


----------



## spikeye (19. Februar 2008)

Also wo ich meinen 70er Hunt *ORC* hatte .. war ich ganz anders ^^ ich habe mich ja richtig aufgedrängt zu helfen =) .

Ich habe aber auch schon bemerkt .. das die Allys nen bissel komisch wenn sie 70 sind.
Ich kann dir nur sagen .. auch wenn es doof klingt .. bei der Horde ist das irgendwie ausgeglichen .. du findest kaum einen 70er der dir nicht antwortet oder dir dumm kommt. Sie sind fast immer hilfsbereit und sofort zur stelle. Ich persönlich habe schon mehrere Realms gespielt bin nun auf Rajaxx .. dort ist es wirklich sehr gemütlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (19. Februar 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> das ist zum beispiel das problem wenn man in irgendeinem channel was schriebt wegen fragen dann direkt hm lvl 55 joa man is das ein riesnnoob naja also das würd emir zu denken geben



Und genau das machen 99 % der Leute die irgendwelche Fragen haben, sie fragen völlig allgemein:

- Kann mir mal wer helfen
- Kann mir ein 70er schnell helfen
- Ich hab eine Frage
- Ich brauch mal schnell hilfe
- usw. usw.

Meinst du ich hab bock nachzufragen WAS du überhaupt wissen willst oder wofür du hilfe brauchst ?

Sorry, DU hast ein Problem, DU willst etwas wissen also dann stelle deine Frage und wenn ich eine Antwort weiß dann gebe ich sie dir wahrscheinlich, aber ich werde NIEMALS nachfragen was du für eine Frage hast oder wobei du hilfe brauchst.

Nenne mich arrogant aber ich hab echt kein Bock Kindermädchen für Leute zu spielen die nichtmal schreiben können was sie wollen sondern nur meinen alle müssen sich sofort um einen Kümmern nur weil dir ein Pups quer liegt ^^


----------



## MoeMT384 (19. Februar 2008)

Nexyn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach....sowas kann man nicht als Freund bezeichen^^
> Am besten auf Ignore setzen und so lassen... mit solchen Leuten würd ich mich nicht abgeben.
> Meine ganzen Freunde haben sich eigentlich nie verändert und ich mich eigentlich auch nciht^^
> Es gibt immer ein paar Leute auf den Servern die einfach nur riesen Ar......... sind, aber mit denen muss man sich nicht abgeben und kann sie auch auf Ignore setzen.
> ...



Warum machst du als Poster Nr. 2 einen Full Quote?

Btw: Nach dem zweiten Satz hast du ^^ vergessen.

MfG
Moe


----------



## _Gringo_ (19. Februar 2008)

Hinter jedem Char steckt ein echter Mensch. Jeder der auch nur einen Hauch von Grips im Kopf hat versteht daß WoW nur ein Spiel (wenn auch ein sehr zeitintensives) ist.
Sich darauf was einzubilden ist kindisch und charakterschwach!

70 zu sein ist so woe so nach lange nichts besonderes, denn 70 heißt noch lange nicht Gott.

Wenn eure Feundschaft schon an WoW zerbricht war sie es noch nicht mal wert im Forum einen Threat dafür zu öffnen. 

So then Ben


----------



## Hexenhase (19. Februar 2008)

moin moin sollche probs kennt man doch ganz gut irgendwie denken alle mit 70 sie sein jetzt der boss nur jeder spielt für sich ( man siehe PVP ) wo sind eigentlich die spieler hin denen es noch spass macht und die ein zusammen spiel können. Also ich habe zwei 70er mitlerweile aber wenn doch jemand fragt kann man natürlich auch schnell mal helfen. denke ich zumindestens.


----------



## Drakkhtah (19. Februar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Und genau das machen 99 % der Leute die irgendwelche Fragen haben, sie fragen völlig allgemein:
> 
> - Kann mir mal wer helfen
> - Kann mir ein 70er schnell helfen
> ...



JAHA!
Das find ich so geil im Handelschannel
"Suche Juwelenschleifer der mir n Sockelstein schleift"
WTF? Wat soll ich ihm schleifen? Ich frag doch ned hinterher was der haben will, unter umständen hab ich das Rezept garnicht.
oder
"Suche verzauberer mit Skill 375"
Verdammte Hacke, nur weil der verzauberer skill 375 hat bedeutet das nicht das er Mungo, Scharfrichter oder sonstwas kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann beschweren sich die Leute das sie keine Antwort bekommen.
Wenn man direkt dabei schreibt zb "suche Juwelenschleifer der mit einen Hellen Lebendigen Rubin herstell"
was man haben will dann gibbet schon eher ne Antwort von denen die es können (oder eventuell nen hinweis wer es kann)

gehört zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber das mußte ich mal los werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefloS (19. Februar 2008)

Najo Ich bin lvl 21 Jahre und besser als ihr alle, keke?


----------



## Thef (19. Februar 2008)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Und nur, weil n 70er afk irgendwo rumsteht, heißt das nicht, dass er automatisch der Bückling für andere machen muss.
> Wer das jetzt alles wirklich arrogant nennt, ist einfach n typischer Schnorrer und soll sich doch ins Koma whinen!



Und genau solchen Leuten wie Dir, könnt ich stundenlang nen Storno in die Kasse kloppen! Wahnsinn, hast Du mal den Post gelesen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2008)

Ohne alles was die anderen zu schreiben zu lesen ..
@te
Mit 70 und gewissem eq ist men relativ naja anders ;d wiso in ne inni die nix bringt? wiso helfen wenns aleine geht .. du hast den mob ja auch durch halbes gebiet gekitet ..

nunja es gibt gewisse sachen auf die man einfach 0 bock hat aber für die richtigen kolegen zwingt man sich durch ;d  also so der super kolege ist das ned ^^


----------



## snif07 (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich denke du brauchst da keine Angst haben das du auch Arrogant wirst.
Ich kann jetzt nur von mir reden, ich war vor 70 nicht arrogant und bins mit 70 erst recht nicht geworden. Wenn ich in OG rumstehe und mich einer anwhispert ob ich ihn schnell RF ziehn kann, dann whine ich nich rum oder verlange 5 g sondern zieh ihn 1x 2x oder sogar noch ein 3. mal.

Als ich meinen ersten char auf 70 hatte habe ich gern geholfen.
Und jetzt mit 4x 70gern helf ich immer noch gern schwachen, das ist von Person zu Person verschieden. 
Liegt einzig und allein an deiner eigenen einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2008)

Ich sehs ähnlich wie Minastirit. Ich bin auch vor n paar Wochen 70 geworden mit meinem ersten Char, war auch stolz drauf =)  Trotzdem helfen ich uach gern mal kleineren solange es nicht dauernd ist. Beispielsweiße hat mich mal ein 20er n paar Sachen gefragt von wegen Addons wo die hinmüssen etc. Kein Thema, da helf ich natürlich sofort. Dann haben wir uns öfters mal unterhalten. Mittlerweile ist es allerdings so, dass er mich sehr oft anschreibt: "Hast du mir 5g?" "Kannst du mir schnell helfen? Ich pack die rote Q nicht?!"

Beim ersten mal hab ich ihm 5g in die Hand gedrückt, beim ersten Mal hab ich auch geholfen, aber ich frag mich schon auch warum er denn keine gelben Quests macht...

Alles in allem vesuche ich so freundlich wie möglich zu allen zu sein, gerade weil ich es oft auch mitbekommen hab wie das läuft als mein Char noch klein war.

Was ich auch seeeehr erstaunlich finde: Seit ich 70 bin wird auf einmal viel lieber Wasser und Brot für mich gezaubert =)


----------



## Ceonric (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich zock das Game nun seit 3 Jahren. Einer meiner Kollegen ist prinzipiell immer etwas langsamer als ich, und so kommt es nicht selten vor, dass ich 7 Stufen über ihm bin, bzw er 64 war und ich bereits 70. Er hatte dann entweder keine Lust zum questen und wollte lieber BG oder aber das ich ihn durch jede Quest ziehe. 

Eine Hand wäscht die andere. In seiner Anschisslaune durfte ich auch alles alleine machen oder musste mir Leute im LFG Channel suchen, also warum soll ich ihm diese Unannehmlichkeiten ersparen? 

In der Regel hat es leider im WOW immer drei Charaktertypen: 

Die Eigenständigen (questen am liebsten alleine) und die Schmarotzer (questen am liebsten gar nicht und wenn dann mit einem 70er) und dann noch die Hilfsbereiten (sie questen ungern alleine aber helfen gerne überall mit) 

Mit Schmarotzern hab ich echt ein problem und da bin ich auch gewillt abzublocken und den Kollegen seine eigene Suppe auslöffeln zu lassen. Twinks und andere spieler können sich ihre Anfrage gleich schenken. DM und Verlies ziehen gibt es nur für gute Freunde. 

Meiner Meinung zeigt halt das Questverhalten auch etwas über die Selbstständigkeit der Leute im RL ;o) 

Grüesli


----------



## Tolan (19. Februar 2008)

Die Hilfsbereitschaft ist auch auf Horde und Alli gleich verteilt,ich spiele beide Seiten und wenn man mal als Lowie einen 70er was fragt,kann das auf beiden Seiten mit Kackboone oder ähnlichem enden.
Gruß Tolan


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wie schon geschrieben. Mein Kollege ist nun 70 geworden und hat sich Schlag auf Schlag verändert!
> 
> ...



hab die erfahrung auch schon gemacht aber was solls man trifft noch andere nette leutz im spiel und wenn es dich ankotzt wechsel den server so habe ich es auch gemacht.aber ich muss dazu sagen ich ziehe auch keinen durch instanzen da ich es nicht einsehe,mich hat auch niemand gezogen egal mit welchen char auch wenn ich 2 stunden gewartet habe man kann nebenbei questen


----------



## StolenTheRogue (19. Februar 2008)

hmmmm...
Passt hier die Standartantwort :das ist n game nimms nich so ernst"?
Ich bin was questen angeht eh eher der Einzelgänger da die dropps mir gehören und das ganze silber zumal es mehr ep gibt...
Und wenn dein Freund dich nimmer lieb hat such dir neue...am besten im rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Was zum Henker bedeutet ZOMFG?


----------



## Spoons (19. Februar 2008)

Ich will mal so sagen man ich gebe auch oft nie Antworten grund hier zeig ich mal ein ganz normales gespräch wie es oft stattfindet solche gibt es auch mit Gold etc.

HI

me:HI

Alles Klar

Me: Ja bestens

Ziehst du mich durch Uldaman / Hast du mal 5 G 

Me:Nö


----------



## Healinde (19. Februar 2008)

naja, ich war auch auf lvl 70 und einige Freunde fingen dann auch auf meinem Server an.
ich drücke jedem 4 große Taschen in die Hand nebst 10g Startgeld, mache einige lvls mit meinem kleinen Twink mit, um die ein bischen in die neue Welt einzuführen. Nun sind die 40 und finden es selbstverständlich daß ich denen Das Pferd zahlen soll...  für ihre Twinks wollen die auch Taschen, und nun rufen Sie mich immer öfter zu den Elite-Quests... nun lvl 70...nun wollen die in jede "normal" ini... bis ich denen sagte, woher ich die Zeit nehmen soll. Die sagen mir, daß mein Char doch voll episch ist, und ich somit viel Zeit habe... naja, ich sag da einfach nicht mehr viel zu, sage denen, daß die Spaß haben sollen und wenn die schon auf lvl 70 sind, sollen die sich darauf gefaßt machen, daß die dann mind. 2x mal solange auf dem lvl spielen wie sie zum hochlvln gebraucht haben...
Zum Problem wirds auch, wenn man selber nun viele Hero-Marken braucht und die Freunde die grad 70 geworden sind, dann sich wundern, warum ich nie Zeit für die Normalen Instanzen hab, wobei ich ab und mal auch da helfe... Kann viele 70er da verstehen, die dann voll abblocken, man spielt ja nun wirklich in erster Linie für sich, helfen macht auch Spaß, aber irgendwo gibts da auch ne Grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thef (19. Februar 2008)

Bei mir hält es sich auch in Grenzen, aber ich kenne all diese Sachen ebenso gut. 

Bin ein 61er Blutelf Jäger und musste mir auch schon Sachen anhören, wie, "haste ma Gold für mich?", "kannste mich ziehen?", "Was hastn Du fürne bescheuerte Skillung" usw usf. 

Ich bin jemand, der am liebsten alleine questet, allerdings auch nix gegen eine harmonisierende Gruppe hat. 
Im Grunde mag ich beides. 

Das 70er arrogant sein sollen, ich schätze das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Es gibt die arroganten, die, die  so wirken, weil sie vielleicht nicht antworten auf Anfragen, da sie den ganzen Tag davon zugeschmissen werden und die, die von vornherein sehr hilfsbereit sind und auch von selbst mal auf jemanden zukommen und fragen ob man Hilfe braucht. 

Mich selbst zähle ich zu den Leuten, die auch mit 70 noch hilfsbereit sein werden. Állerdings selektiere ich ganz bewußt wem ich helfe und wem nicht. Der Ton macht die Musik. Noch nichtmal so sehr die Entlohnung. Es gibt auch vieles, was ich umsonst mache. Doch fängt einer an über mich zu bestimmen, a la "zieh mich mal", stößt auf taube Ohren und wird mit einem Schweigen belohnt. 

Man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Es gibt genügend low-level Charaktere, die hart für ihr Fortkommen questen und sammeln und skillen, OHNE auch nur EINMAL einen 70er zu fragen ob er ihnen hilft. Ich selbst habe das in den wenigsten Fällen gemacht. Und dann auch nur innerhalb der Gilde und um etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen. Ziehen lassen habe ich mich niemals. Ganz einfach weil es keinen Spass macht und nichts bringt. 

Und arrogante 70er, die WIRKLICH rumprotzen und ne große Klappe haben, sind meist pubertierende kleine Rotzlöffel, meiner Erfahrung nach, die im wahren Leben von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben. Naja, vielleicht werden auch diese mal erwachsen. Körperlich UND vor allem geistig.

Thef


----------



## Mollari (19. Februar 2008)

Ich habe jetzt auch keine 11 Seiten gelesen, ich würde Dir aber empfehlen den einfach aus Deiner Freundesliste zu kicken und das wars. Wer denkt das 70er die besseren Menschen sind hat einfach einen an der Klatsche. Was soll denn das? Der eine hat mehr Zeit, vielleicht auch mehr Hilfe und ist schneller oben. Ein anderer will vielleicht gar nicht so schnell 70 werden, die Motivationen zu spielen sind vielfältig. Ich kenne jemanden der seit 6 Monaten 3 Level geschafft hat, aber er ist zufrieden damit, wo ist also das Problem?
Klar war ich auch stolz und froh als es endlich so weit war. Aber deswegen war ich bestimmt nicht arrogant oder hatte plötzlich nen Gottkomplex. 

Und was Skillungen angeht, mein Gott. Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob ich noch auf dem Weg zu 70 bin (also questen) oder ob ich schon 70 bin und mich einem Raid anschließe. Da kann man eh noch ein paar mal zum Lehrer rennen weil einem erst mit der Zeit klar wird was man brauchen kann und was nicht. Und wenn heute ein Schurke zu mir kommt und mir einen Vorschlag macht dann mache ich den bestimmt nicht dumm an sondern denke drüber nach und entscheide dann ob das für mich in Frage kommt oder nicht.

Mach Dir keinen Kopp deswegen, zieh Dein Ding durch und fertig. Du brauchst den nicht, es gibt genug andere nette Spieler die Dir helfen und das auch gerne tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (19. Februar 2008)

es ist interessant, wodurch alles man plötzlich arrogant werden kann ;oD
Ich denke eher, Arroganz ist etwas, was schon vorher in einer Person steckt, man schaut nur nicht so arg drauf oder nimmt es nicht so wahr. Ich glaube weniger, dass man durch "70" auf einmal arrogant wird, oder durch etwas anderes "einschlägiges". Diejenige Person hat nur auf einmal einen Grund, die Arroganz auszuspielen. 
Nehmen wir mal eine Person wie mich *G*, immer hilfsbereit, lustig, bissi noobig, klein wenig trottelig...die Chance mit 70 arrogant zu werden, nur weil ich es auf 70 geschafft habe ist gleich 0.
Ich würde genau das tun, was ich jetzt auch tue: Bettlern kein Gold geben, Unfreundliche Fragen unfreundlich beantworten, Faule nicht irgendwo durchziehen..und schon wirke ich arrogant (
Nee, mal im ernst. War Dein Freund wirklich nicht früher schon mal in einer Situtation in der er sich hochgehoben hat und Du hättest ihm am liebsten eine reingeknallt ?


----------



## SempaiDaeidara (19. Februar 2008)

1 Rechtschreibfehler *hust*

2 es ist schon und natürlich deine Sache wie du skillst aber wen dein Kollege dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht hatte weil wegen auch Jäger und so würd ich sagen dass es nur ein gut gemeinter tipp war

3 * nicht jeder Antwortet* da kann ich nur sagen ich hätte als Magier auch nicht immer die Lust:“Machst mir mal nen Portal nach X auf , machst mir mal Y Wasser plzz!“

4 Es gibt Leute die auch mal AFK sind oder keine Lust haben das 10 mal für heute zu sagen wo das Ah ist


----------



## vyn (19. Februar 2008)

wenn sich jemand verändert, dann hat das nichts mit dem erreichen des höchsten levels zu tun, sondern mit der persönlichkeit desjenigen. ich hätt ihn auf der ignore liste gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vor allem... 70 ist nicht das mass der dinge. das ist einfach ein status den man erreichen muss, bis das spiel erst richtig los geht... so und nicht anders  ^^


----------



## Malakas (19. Februar 2008)

Auie Aua auuuuaaaaaa, 

das muss doch weh tun. Es ist doch einfach nur ein Spiel. 

klar will man schnell level 70 werden (warum eigentlich) Und man brauch auch defintiv früher oder später hilfe. Aber, man kann auch "fremde" fregen. höflich, mit bitte bitte und vernüftigem deutsch. Evtl lernt man so leute kennen die hilfsbereit sind und tatsächlich die sogenannten "Freunde" ersetzen können.

Wenn man selbst hilfsbereit und nett ist bekommt man das gleiche wieder.. diese Erfahrung habe ich gemacht und nicht nur im spiel. Leider neigen viele Spieler dazu sich hinter ihrem Bildschirm zu verstecken und einfach charakterseiten zu zeigen die wirklich ätzend sind. Sofern man wert auf echt Freundschaft legt sollte man auch hier nett und diskret reagieren. Seinen Freund in einem Forum anzuprangen würde bei mir jedefalls nicht besonders gut ankommen. 
tipps zu meiner skillung würde ich gerne hören. Allerdings macht der Ton die Musik ; ) 


Alle level 70 als arrogant zu bezeichnen find ich ebenfalls ein wenig überzogen. Ich behaupte auch nicht das alle level 20 noobs sind. Warum ?!? ganz einfach, hinter dem Zwergenkrieger könnte sich ein 70iger befinden der am twinken ist. Oder sogar ein freund von dem ich nicht weis das er spielt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (19. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Zu mir hat mal ein Ausbilder gesagt: JEDER Mann kann mit einer Waffe umgehen. Wenn Du seinen wahren Charakter prüfen willst, gib ihm Macht! (Wobei ich jetzt Lvl. 70 nicht als Macht bezeichnen würde, sondern dient nur dem Vergleich!)




warum zitiert Dein Ausbilder Abraham Lincoln ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (19. Februar 2008)

das stimmt schon ;oD


----------



## Uranius (19. Februar 2008)

Bin Level 70.
Bin ich arrogant nur weil ich nich den ganzen Tag Ragefire gehen will?
Ich denke nicht.

Ich tu mich sogar recht schwer damit jemanden ne Bitte auszuschlagen, wenn ich sie nachvollziehen kann und gerade Zeit habe.
Kommt die Frage: He, tankst Du uns gerade mal durch HDZ2 oder Arka wegen Karaprequest?
Dann heißt meißt meine Antwort: Klar, kein Problem.

Kommt dir Frage: Haste ma 10 Gold?
Kommt garantiert: Nö!

Leider ist die Zeit vorbei, wo sich 10-20 Leute auf Level 20 oder so zusammenfinden und einfach mal selbst probieren was zu schaffen.

Am schlimmsten sind aber eigentlich Twinks von 70ern. ^^
Ziehst du mich bitte mal schnell Burg Shadowfang?
Klar mach ich.
Der gute Twinkuser rennt aber so schnell durch die Inst, das er durch seinen kleinen Level alle Mobs pullt und ich die Oh Shit Taste auf Cooldown hab, so das er öfters stirbt.
Sehr gerne hört man dann: Du bist ja scheisse ey, kannst Du nicht aufpassen das ich nicht sterbe?

Das is so der Moment, wo ich mir denke: Was mach ich mir hier überhaupt die Mühe?

Ich stimme aber zu, das es manche Leute gibt, die sich für Gott halten.
Denke da gern an den 60er Mage zurück, der einfach mal davon ausging, das wir LBRS auswendig kennen und dadurch beim bomben nich immer genug Heal erhalten hat und starb. Man war der sauer auf uns.

Zitat: Eigentlich geh ich davon aus, hier nie zu sterben. OMG was macht Ihr denn bitte?

Ich mein, ich bin meißtens MT irgendwo und da fall ich natürlich bei Random Gruppen gerne mal um. Aber hey, thats my job. ^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (19. Februar 2008)

was bedeutet ZOMFG?
Sagt mir das mal bitte wer?


----------



## Captain_Chaos (19. Februar 2008)

Mit der Skillung wird er wahrscheinlich recht haben. Versuche es einfach. Informiere dich in Foren wie du am besten skillen kannst. Vielleicht wird das Spiel dadurch einfacher. Wer weiß. Ich habe mich mit meinem Krieger auch bis etwa Lvl 64 raufgequält, bis ein Kollege mit mir dann eine vernünftige Skillung auf die Beine gestellt hat. Und siehe da, die restlichen Level waren ein Klacks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil der Typ nicht hilfsbereit ist, musst du ja noch lange nicht so werden. Mein Main ist auch schon lange auf 70, aber immer wenn jemand gefragt hat, dann habe ich auch gerne geholfen. Es sei denn ich hatte keine Zeit. Du siehst, es hängt alles GANZ ALLEINE VON DIR ab, ob du mit 70 genauso sein wirst wie dieser Typ. Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein Freund. Ignoriere ihn solange, bis er angeschissen kommt und seinen ersten Twink mit deiner Hilfe auf 70 bringen willst ... und dann TRITT IHM IN DEN ARSCH!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simisonnenschein (19. Februar 2008)

Sach bescheid! Ich helf Dir!!!!


----------



## TheNanc (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich find es schon dreist von Dir alle 70 mal eben pauschal als arrogant zu bezeichnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn dein Freud mit dir so umspringt, dann würd ich mit ihm ma darüber reden und gut.

Desweiteren würd ich mir ma überlegen ob deine skillug wirklich so gut ist, kann ja sein das sie nicht optimal ist. Aber das würd ich unabhängig von deinem "Freund" entscheiden. Skillen ist nicht einfach und viele Leute skillen nicht umsont häufig um. Jeder denk ich muss einiges probieren um seine "optimale" SKlillung zufinden. DIE Skillung für jede KLasse gibts sowieso nicht, die feinheiten muss jeder selber wissen. 

Zu den "arroganten" 70er kann ich nur sagen da wirds mehrere Gründe geben:
Wie schon oft vor mir geschildert sind viele AFK oder unterhalten sich im Gilden chat.
Desweiteren könnte man auch die "lowies", vorallem die, die noch nicht lange WoW haben als unhöflich bezeichen. Den sowie man fragt, kommts zurück.
Wie oft werd ich in SW angewispert: "HEy zieh mich Verlies!" Oder: " Leih mir mal 5g"
Ich bin Warlock und werde wenn ich in Sw oder in Shat bin alle paar Minuten von sehr vielen Leuten angewispert, ich solle sie doch herporten. Aber dass ich dazu noch 2 Leute brauche wissen einige nichtmal! Und ich trage meine Seelensplitter nicht in der Gegend rum um dann in sw rumzurennen und jeden zufragen ob er mir porten hilft! Wenn derjenige 2 Leute sucht, ja dann port ich schonmal. Aber nicht alle 5  minuten!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mein wo sind wir denn? Aber deswegen tituliere ich ich nicht alle lowies als "dreist"! Und starte keinen "<70=unhöflich" Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn mein chat von anfragen "zugespammt" wird kanns sein dass ich entweder gar nicht antworte oder nur nein schreibe.
Jeder trägt sein Kreuz, aber deswegen 70=arrogant zustarten find ich, sagen wir mal ein bisschen "lächerlich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd 70 und sieh, dass das Spiel dann nicht zuende ist, sonder dann gehts erst richtig los mit Epixx sammeln^^ 
Und lass dich nicht gleich Stressen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe schlechte Erfahrung und gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mann kann also wie immer nicht alle über einen Kamm kehren.

Allerdings ist es sehr auffällig, dass ich viele Leute, ab 50 aus der Friendliste entfernen musste, weil die in Gruppen merkwürdig reagieren. Unfreundlich etc.. war am Anfang nicht so, weshalb ich die auch in die Friendliste aufgenommen hatte.

Was die 70er angeht. Habe ich bisher nur 1 schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Da wurden wir freiwillig durch ZF gezogen. Da hat sich der 70er meiner Meinung sehr arrogant verhalten. 

In der Gilde wo ich bin ist es wieder anderster. 

Was skills angeht, sollte man das immer als Vorschläge ansehen und darüber nachdenken ob das sinnvoll ist, notfalls im Forum fragen, anstatt gleich abzuwehren.


----------



## Anomander (19. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> was bedeutet ZOMFG?
> Sagt mir das mal bitte wer?



Google nach zomfg suchen-> erstes Ergebnis

http://www.edv-abkuerzungen.de/index.php?query=ZOMFG


----------



## Faulmaul (19. Februar 2008)

dein "Freund" ist leider kein gutes Beispiel für nen 70er; solche gibts zu Hauff, aber daraus zu schlußfolgern daß die meisten 70er Arrognat wären halte ich auch nicht für richtig;

Ich helf auch ab und zu gern mal niedriglvligeren chars, aber zum einen gibts davon einige bei uns in der Gilde, zum anderen muss ich auch irgendwann mal farmen/cash verdienen und wenn ich nach dem 3ten HDZ1-run in folge keinen Bock mehr habe und dailies mache oder ne heroic gehe und dann zigmal von Leuten angewhispert werde die 

1) mir unbekannt sind
2) sehen könnten daß ich in ner inni bin
3) statt ner Begrüßung nur ein stumpfes "tankst du inni X", oder "ziehst mich inni Y" draufhaben 

dann macht sich bei mir auch nicht grade freude breit; meine chars sind nie durch instanzen gezogen worden (ok, als Tank findet man halt schnell ne Gruppe), aber ich hab auch schon bemerkt daß man im letzten Jahr halt nichtmehr so leicht ne random-Gruppe für die unter-60-Innis findet und mal ne stunde oder 2 sucht und am besten was anderes nebenbei macht, bevors losgehen kann; das kann aber im Umkehrschluß auch nicht bedeuten daß ich irgendwie dazu übergeh immer hochlevlige Leute anzuschnorren weil ich halt nich so viel Zeit investieren will;

ein anderes Beispiel sind die "heroic-schnorrer":

70er-chars die grade mal grün equippt sind und sich von gut equippten Tanks und Heilern durch heroics schleppen lassen;
aus meiner sicht als Tank wars schon ne nette Arbeit sich das equip für die heroics zusammenzufarmen, also erwarte ich eigentlich auch, daß jene die als DDs oder Heiler mitkommen auch n halbwegs ordentliches equip tragen (wobei ich da der letzte bin der motzt, aber als mich vor kurzem wieder n Priester mit heissen 600 +heal und Terokks schattenstab angesprochen hat platze mir mal der Kragen), sonst isses für alle Beteiligten eine Qual.

70 != arrogant; es müssen halt immer beide seiten darauf achten was sie von einander erwarten... und 70er haben halt Probleme die du vielleicht atm noch nicht nachvollziehen kannst, lass das aber nicht der Grund sein, alle über einen Kamm zu scheren

@Lokibu:

daß du keinen Plan hast geht aus deinen Kommentaren hervor, deine fadenscheinige Ausrede du würdest BLASC nur testen bringt mich maximal zum lachen... wirf nicht mit steinen wenn du im Glashaus sitzt


----------



## Gronwell (19. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> ...
> Und noch ein Grund, warum ich Angst davor habe 70 zu werden:
> ...



Du musst davor keine Angst haben, die Tatsache, dass Du mit Deinem Char das Level 70 erreicht ändert nichts an Deiner Persönlichkeit. Wer mit 70 anfängt sich so zu benehmen war schon immer so und nimmt den Levelvorsprung nur als Alibi für dieses Verhalten.


----------



## Moonshire (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

@Lowies (die, die noch keinen 70er haben): Ob ein 70er Arrogant ist oder nicht solltet ihr daran messen, was er sagt und macht, nicht daran was er nicht sagt und nicht macht. 

Stehe neulich mit meinem 70er in der Pampa [lvl 20 Gebiet], alle Channels bis auf Gilde aus, Char- Berufefenster und Taschen auf. Ich war also beschäftigt, auf einmal urrrrrg... in der Nähe verreckt jemand, da kommt er zurück und meint "/s Danke, fürs zuschauen". So geht das einfach nicht! Es mag ja für ihn so ausgesehen haben, aber ich war nunmal mit ganz anderen Dingen beschäftig (mal nebenbei: habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass da noch jemand war). 

Das gleiche in den Hauptstädten, wenn 70er von AH, Bank und Postkasten hin und herennen oder rumstehen, heisst das nicht, das sie nichts machen. Ich reagiere in SW einfach nicht mehr (70er Mage) es hat keinen Sinn, ich kriege dann einfach die Dinge nicht fertig, die ich dort zu erledigen habe. DAS IST NICHT ARROGANT!!

Andersrum: Nun interagiert doch mal ein 70er mit Euch, flamt er euch voll skill dies skill das nimmt diese Rüssi nim jene, du spielst deinen Char falsch... das alles ungefragt und rechthaberisch, nennt ihn gerne Arrogant, denn er ist es dann wohl auch.


----------



## ChevesieLane (19. Februar 2008)

da hatte ich ja immer glück

als ich damals aning, und auf lvl 10 gerade so durch westfall questete, da half mir ein magier auf der selben stufe wie ich^^
alles kein problem, seitdem haben wir tagelang miteinander gequestet, wnen nicht, sogar wochen lang...
jedenfalls, irgendwann kam es, das ich nich mehr so oft online war, wegen rl und freundin und so
da kam er schneller auf 70 als ich... ich war ca lvl 40 und er hat die 70 erreicht...
ist er dann arrogant geworden? nein er hat mir nach wie vor dabei gehoölfen zu questen wenn ich ihn nur gefragt habe...
seit gut einer woche bin ich jetzt auch 70, und wnen mich jemand nett fragt ob ich ihn helfen kann, dann tue ich es auch...
wenn mir jetzat aber einer kommt, ey mann kannste mal ziehen oder so, dann habe ich auch die schnauze voll und antworte nicht... ich denke mal mit einen gepflegteren umgangston würden nich immer wieder solche threads enstehen^^
lg

Chevi


----------



## Tenten (19. Februar 2008)

Nun ja ich bin auch 70 muss sagen manchma nervt das schon mit dem inze ziehn :S besonders wenn du als holy priest täglich 8-10 anfragen bekommst, es gibt ausnahmen an guten tagen geh ich mal in eine kleine inze mit aber meistens lehn ich die anfragen ab. Ich persöhnlich helf aber am liebsten nur leuten aus der FL oder Gildys, Unbekannte bekommen meist ein "ne sry keine Zeit/Lust" und bei ner Diskusion nen Ignor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selbst habe als kleiner lowy selten wen gefragt ob ich hilfe bekomme usw. wenn dan auch nur ausschließlich leuten die sie mir vorher angeboten haben oder mir was schuldig waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch recht haste mit den arroganten 70er schon ich kenn da auch nen paar xD und manchma bin ichs ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab sogar ne ausrede! Meinem Priest seine Rasse ist Blutelf wenn da Arroganz nicht schon ein muss ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz TenTen


----------



## Výron Tankadin (19. Februar 2008)

Ich zogge kein Wow mehr und habe kein Ärger - denkt ihr wie entspannt ein Leben ohne Wow sein kann ^^


----------



## Fianara (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

zuersteinmal muss ich sagen es sind nicht alle 70er so, da sind wir uns wohl alle einig. Aber leider gibt es auf jedem Server solche 70er die ein ein arrogantes Verhalten an den Tag legen als wären sie gleich mit 70 und voll "lila" in WoW aufgetaucht. Äh, geht's noch?

Was mich angeht, ich helfe gerne. OK, wildfremde Anfragen per /w oder sogar im /s wie: "Hey, ziehst mi plz DM )" Mag ich auch nicht. Waaaahhhhgggg, da könnt ich in den Tisch beißen. Als erstes kommt von mir zurück, da ich auf einem RP-Server spiele: "Verzeiht, aber ich verstehe Eure Sprache nicht, was wünscht Ihr bitte?"
Genauso verhalte ich mich bei Portalanfragen, meistens erstelle ich sie jedoch, UMSONST! Wer Trinkgeld etc. trotzdem gibt, seine Sache. Lehne auch ab und an ab dann. Obwohl ich Geld dringend nötig habe.

Bevor jetzt Flames kommen: ich respektiere OOC'ler, natürlich, aber man kann auch OOC vernünftiger fragen, das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun.. Naja, dann kommt nur zurück: "Boar boon weisst nimma was dm is und sowas is 70!!11" Das war noch harmlos! Also man sieht es geht auch andersrum...

Ein weiteres Beispiel:
Es gibt Spieler in allen Stufen, die eine halbe Stunde oder länger in Sturmwind vor dem AH um den Baum herumlaufen/hüpfen. Habe mal einen 70er dort mit einem Twink von mir gefragt ob er mir helfen könnte/würde. Antwort: Kein Bock/Lust gehe gleich Inze, such dir grp mach selbst. OK, dachte ich mir. Naja, habe es noch eine, anderthalb Stunden beobachtet... Ich glaube er hüpft/rennt jetzt immer noch um den Baum rum.

Man kann es also sehen wie man will, die beste Hilfe gibt es meistens durch Bekannte und/oder Gilde.

Grüße,

Fianara


----------



## Vaclavhunter (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin eigentlich kein Mensch, der keine Hilfe anbietet, aber wenn ich ständig diese Whisper von wegen ziehst du mich mal durch eine Ini bekomme, dann antworte ich erst gar nicht.
Solange man freundlich ist, hab ich kein Problem mit Level 70 in eine Low-Ini zum Beispiel zu gehen


----------



## Dogar (19. Februar 2008)

wer hat denn nen über 4 Monate Alten Thread wieder ausgegraben ? der thread is von 06.10....


----------



## Pymonte (19. Februar 2008)

Bin 70 und stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn du sone angst hast 70 zu werden dann lösch den char doch mit 69 und fang neu an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst. Ich farme, ich geh ins AH und irgendwann raide ich. Während diesen Tätigkeiten werde ich keinem Essen/Trinken/Portale machen oder sie ziehen, bzw ihnen etwas erklären, wenn ich sie net persönl. kenne. Denn sonst hat man halt einfach nur unsinnigen Stress.

Wenn ich afk in IF rumstehe muss man bei mir auch net auf Antwort warten, dann bin ich meist im RL was machen. Und wenn ich nach 10min wiederkomme eagiere ich nicht auf frühere whispers, außer sie kommen noch mal oder sind nicht zu lange her.

Desweiteren hab ich auch nicht immer 'Bock' jemandem zu helfen und auch bei Freunden hat das seine Grenzen. Heroics geh ich z.B. gar net mehr, weil sie mich anöden. Da kann mich jeder aus der Gilde fragen, da gehe ich nicht hin. Und wenn doch ist das mal ne exklusive ausnahme^^ Das hat aber nix damit zu tun, das ich lvl 70 bin. Ins rote Kloster oder BRT bringen mich auch keine 10 Pferde mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was deinen coolen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freund angeht. Sein Ton ist unter aller Sau, also igno. Pech für ihn. Was die Skillung angeht kann er aber recht haben. KANN wohlgemerkt, denn zw. Grp/Raid und Single PVE bzw PvP ist immer ein Unterschied zu machen von den SKillungen her. Außerdem kann man sowas auch freundlicher sagen.

Also hf, ich bin nicht mehr arrogant als andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (19. Februar 2008)

Also die Arroganz ist mir auch schon aufgefallen,aber man kann natürlich nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren,die wenigsten sind so Arrogant wie ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe.

Dass die meisten 70er in Orgrimmar und so rumstehen,muss nicht heissen,dass sie da mit ihrem Equip und so angeben,aber das ist meistens der Fall,wie ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe.

Ich selbst hatte auch einen 70er,stand nicht wirklich oft in Ogrimmar,es ist einfach sinnlos,auch wenn ich afk gehe,und gerade queste oder so,dann geh ich schnell ins Gasthaus oder so.


----------



## Lokibu (19. Februar 2008)

> wer hat denn nen über 4 Monate Alten Thread wieder ausgegraben ? der thread is von 06.10....



*grübel* hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt? Allerdings unterscheidet sich der Thread nicht von den anderen "Mimimimi"-Thread der letzen Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deadbug333 (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
also meine Erfahrung ist soweit es geht alles alleine machen dauert zwar länger aber ich muß dann keinen in den A..... kriechen.
Bin gerade 70 und hab dazu noch drei Chars im Lvl-Bereich 20-48 mit ergänzenden Berufen dadurch kann ich 80% meiner benötigten Sachen selbst 
erstellen.
Und noch was wenn ich im PvP höre solche Ansagen wie alle unter "400 Abhärtung" sollen das Schlachtfeld verlassen könnte ich mich aufregen mit was für ein Recht kommt diese Aussage?

MfG
Weissnix


----------



## Trullinchen (19. Februar 2008)

Hiho erstmal.

Hab nun alles gelesen (ok ok fast, ab Seite 9 überflogen).

Es gibt mit Sicherheit immer 2 Seiten einer Medaille.
Die blinkende und blitzende Zahle (scherzhaft Level 70) und
das Wappen (scherzhaft Level 70 mit Ehre und Anerkennung).

Wobei das Verhältnis ehr in Richtung Zahl neigt.
Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir auch, dass es Unterschiede gibt zwischen Allianz und Horde
und natürlich auch auf welchem Server ich spiele.

Allianz ist viel auf Gold ausgerichtet und Horde schon ehr mal hilfsbereit.
Es soll nicht heißen, ich wiederhole *nicht*, dass es auch nette Allis gibt, 
bzw. Hordler die vom Goldfieber erfasst wurden.
Es gibt sie wirklich auf beiden Seiten.

Es ist zu verzeichnen, dass mit einer gewissen Level - Stufe eine gewisse "Eigenverliebtheit" auftritt.
Gut, dem ist nichts abzusprechen, bis Level ... war es auch ein weiter und steiniger Weg.
Nur sollte man dabei nicht vergessen, man hat auch mal bei level 1 angefangen.
Hier und da benötigt ein Spieler auch mal Hilfe von anderen, erfahreneren oder 
einfach jemandem der 2 - ... Level drüber ist.
Da darf auch mal ein Level ... von Reitier absteigen und schnell mal heilen oder schlagen.
Eintritt für`s zuschauen hat er ja nicht bezahlt, was ihn berechtigen würde,
daneben zu stehen um zu sehen, wie man gerade mit einem 
Elite / Silber - NPC fertig wird oder auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (scherzhaft).

Was das betteln um Silber / Gold, Wasser & Brot, Portale etc. angeht, verstehe ich schon,
es kann auch stressig sein.

Einfache Handhabung: 

Was nicht über den richtigen Chanel kommt wird ignoriert.
(gut post im falschen Chanel kann passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Anflüstern in der Art "Hättest Du mal bitte kurz Zeit" ok,
"haste de ma und kannste ma" Igno - Liste und gut.
(wozu ist die sonst da?)

Es wird im Startbildschirm von WoW darauf hingewiesen wie man sich im Chat verhalten sollte.

Es sollte eigentlich jedem Spieler gegenüber etwas Respekt gezeigt werden, ob Low oder High.
Dieser drückt sich nun mal im Umgang miteinander im Chat aus.
Wer "Bitte" und "Danke" nicht gelernt hat, wird es sicher nicht sehr weit bringen.

Was die Skillung angeht, naja. Es kommt immer darauf an,
wie der Charakter aufgebaut werden soll und wo ich spiele.

1. Eigene Erfahrungen
2. Tipps von anderen
3. Schau dir auch mal andere Spieler an
4. Erfahrungsaustausch ist immer gut

Fehler macht nur der der nichts tut, er tut nicht.
Allese andere lässt sich später durch umskillen reparieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS:
_Wahre Freundschaft heißt doch, durch dick und dünn gehen und zusammen Pferde stehlen können 
oder irre ich mich da? Ist wohl kein wahrer Freund, so wie Du es beschrieben hast._


----------



## Gamerhenne (19. Februar 2008)

4 monate alt ? Nicht drauf geachtet, ich achte nur auf Vorposter
aber It´s Magic wars !!! *G*


----------



## Lokibu (19. Februar 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass 100% der Leute, die hier posten auf deutschen Server spielen. Probiert mal die englischen Server aus, wenn ihr englisch könnt.

Ich finde teilweise geht es da noch heftiger zu. Da sind die Kraftausdrücke doch schon heftiger wenn man mal nein sagt. Allerdings spreche ich immer von der Ally seite. Habe noch nie Horde gespielt.


Edit: @Faulmaul.. in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen.


----------



## kieselstein78 (19. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wie schon geschrieben. Mein Kollege ist nun 70 geworden und hat sich Schlag auf Schlag verändert!
> 
> ...



netter beitrag!! vor allem mit sehr viel tiefgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (19. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Allerdings spreche ich immer von der Ally seite. Habe noch nie Horde gespielt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s4darklord (19. Februar 2008)

also ich bin in letzter zeit viel am twinken und war überrascht, wie nett mir von 70ern geholfen wurde, wenn ich um ein shatt-portal gebeten habe. die meisten haben es mir sogar kostenlos gemacht.
auch beim questen hat sich auf ne anfrage im allgemeinchannel der eine oder andere 70er angeboten - und das auch schon öfters.

das einigen der lvl70 in den kopf steigt lässt sich net leugnen, naja - /ignore gibts ja net umsonst...^^
was ich mit meinem 70er hasse, ist wenn man von lowies angewispert und sofort in ne grp invited wird. das so einer keine antwort von nem 70er bekommt kann ich gut verstehen - so einen ignoriere ich prinzipiell auch...


----------



## Qonix (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich kann nur sagen ich helfe gerne mal aber wenn ich keine Lust habe, dann habe ich nunmal keine Lust.

Und nur weil man 70 ist und jetzt nicht mehr höher lvln kann, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich jetzt nur noch als Helfer da bin.


----------



## bstr (19. Februar 2008)

Ach frische 70er die noch grün Eq. sind sind imemr so Helden. :>
Das ist ganz natürlich^^

Außerdem Scheiß auf die Skillung, scheiss aufs Eq.
Es ist nur ein Spiel, natürlich muss man schon etwas drauf achten wenn man Raiden will, gar keine Frage. xD


----------



## Mace (19. Februar 2008)

n RL kumpel ist auf 70 auch ziemlich arrogant und eingebildet geworden..hab ihm das dann ma gesagt...und nu ist er wieder auf dem boden der tatsachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. Februar 2008)

auf den ersten 70er kann man schon stolz sein aber gleich arrogant werden?

der Typ der jeder Klasse auf 70 hat, kanns von mir aus, aber das wird ja auch eher als krank betrachtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

un mal kleinen Inis ziehen mach immer wieder gerne. So die halbe Ini ziehen und dann mit einem Schlag umhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (19. Februar 2008)

tack friendly fire an alle weg rockn^^

kein plan aber dein kumpel scheint n ziemlicher spinner zu sein^^

er weiss es doch besser xD wie lang is er den bitte 70?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zur hilfe von andern 70ern kann ich nix negatives sagen^^ zwa is die community nich die beste auf Kil jeaden aber wenn man mal eben hilfe braucht indet sich auch schnell wer^^

vllt. hasdu wirklich nur pech mit deinem server das da der ganze unfreundliche abschaum rauf gebeamt wurde^^ naja ^^

so far^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (19. Februar 2008)

Könntet ihr mal Arrogant anhand beispielen definieren? Bisher ist alles sehr allgemein gehalten. Es gibt nämlich auch noch die Leute die einfach nur unhöflich sind.

P.S.:
@Faulmaul ... der Sack wurde wieder aufgestellt. Aber hast recht, habe doch Horde gespielt. Jedenfalls laut meinem Profil. Oder war das mein Sohn? Naja Wayne interessierts.


----------



## Elesmer (19. Februar 2008)

hallo

ich will auch mal meinen senf dazu abgeben:

Ich habe mich auch immer furchtbar darüber aufgeregt, dass mir keiner helfen wollte und ich lange suchen musste. dies liegt aber nicht daran, dass die 70er alle nicht hilfsbereit sind, sondern an den langen anreise wegen, die abschrecken.

außerdem musste ich als junger 70er fesstellen, dass ich überhaupt keine lust mehr auf quests hatte, da ich (bei meinem ersten char) ca 4 monate nur diesen sch... gemacht habe. mittlerweile hat sich das ein bischen gelegt. 

und besonders wichtig: Ich habe auch immer gedacht mit 70 sei das spiel vorbei und die leute hätten dann zeit zum helfen. dem ist aber nicht so, der größte teil der zeit geht zum geldverdienen drauf (seis im ah oder beim farmen). Nur so als anhaltspunkt, pro raidtag kann man locker an die 100g verbraten und trotzdem nicht den endboss legen....
mit 70ig fängt das spiel erst richtig an, weil du ab da gezwungen bist mit anderen spielern zusammenzuarbeiten, was ja schließlich der sinn eines mmo(rp)g ist!!!!

level also deinen char hoch und sieh, dass auch du nicht jedem, der dich anwispert hilfst, weil du dann eben sehr viel zeit für deinen eigenen char verlierst.

mfg

Elesmer


----------



## Faulmaul (19. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Aber hast recht, habe doch Horde gespielt. Jedenfalls laut meinem Profil. Oder war das mein Sohn? Naja Wayne interessierts.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du erreichst bald b1ubb-niveau... noch n paar versprecher, widersprüche und flame-antworten und du hast es ^^

btw: du kannst noch garkeine kinder haben mit 12...


----------



## Arakon79 (19. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mittlerweile drei 70er und einen auf dem Weg dorthin (Lvl 65 ein halb ^^)! Ich bin schon stolz darauf auf das was ich bisher in relativ kurzer Zeit erreicht habe aber deswegen muss man ja nicht gleich arrogant rüberkommen. 

Wenn ich Zeit habe und nett gefragt werde helfe ich immer gern, natürlich in erster Linie innerhalb der Gilde und Leuten aus meiner Freundesliste, aber auch mal fremden wenns passt.

Ich find es macht irgendwie auch Spaß als 70er die ganzen kleinen 20er Mobs zu schlachten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber natürlich will man auch irgendwann mal was anderes machen als immer helfen is halt auch nicht drin!


----------



## snif07 (19. Februar 2008)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Doch, ich denke, ich hab alles verstanden^^



Ne du hast es leider nicht verstanden. oO


----------



## Lokibu (19. Februar 2008)

Zuviel Stolz wirkt am Ende auch arrogant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was eigentlich auch noch gibt ist überheblichkeit. Denn das was der TE so schreibt klingt eher danach. 

Für mich ist jemand arrogant, der z. B. sagt "Mit dir gebe ich mich nicht ab" oder so. Wenn jemand an Skills mäckelt, dann ist er überheblich.

@Faulmaul in China ist der Sack wieder umgefallen, da du augenscheinlich nichts besseres zu tun hast, kannste den bitte mal aufheben? Damit Du wenigstens irgendwas sinnvolles machst.


----------



## killburn (19. Februar 2008)

Das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. Allerdings gibt es nach meinen Erfahrungen auch genug freundliche 70ger! Ich denke nicht das das unbegint etwas mit dem lvl zu tun hat sondern allgemein mit der person.

mfg

killburn


----------



## Gumbie (19. Februar 2008)

mir ging das auch so habe einen kennen gelernt mit lvl 20 so vor nem jahr 
als er 70 wurde ich um die 60 wurde er auch so komisch
werd 70 und zeigs ihm dann wird er normal 8lvl noch^^
aber wegen sowas ne freundschaft sausen lassen naja deine entscheidung
soll er halt meinen er sei besser


----------



## Faulmaul (19. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nö, ich will dir doch nich deine daseinsberechtigung als sackschubser nehmen...

so bleibst wenigstens hier und kannst mich mit sinnfreien posts erfreuen


----------



## Lokibu (19. Februar 2008)

> mir ging das auch so habe einen kennen gelernt mit lvl 20 so vor nem jahr
> als er 70 wurde ich um die 60 wurde er auch so komisch
> werd 70 und zeigs ihm dann wird er normal 8lvl noch^^
> aber wegen sowas ne freundschaft sausen lassen naja deine entscheidung
> soll er halt meinen er sei besser



Wobei hier bisher nur über WoW geredet wurde. Kennste den Freund auch in Real? Wenn ja wie ist er denn da zu dir?


@Faulmaul.. schade das du nicht aufhörst, dabei hatten wir in dem Thread mit dem das angefangen hat, die gleiche Meinung. Du hast nur mein Post falsch verstanden. Ich gebe also damit nach. Und hoffe das du jetzt damit aufhörst. Wie gesagt ich habe keine Zeit mich mit Flames zu beschäftigen und möchte es auch nicht. Wenn man will, kann man mit mir auskommen. Wenn nicht, kann ich leider nichts machen. Aber bitte höre auf meine Post mit irgendwelchen blöden Bemerkungen zu erwidern. Du weißt nicht wie alt ich bin, behauptest aber ich wäre 12. Das ist doch nicht sinnvoll. Und übrigens mit 31 hat man schon Kinder. Steht übrigens im Gildenforum wie alt ich bin. Findest du solche Bemerkungen etwa sinnvoll oder nett? Ich leider nicht. Um des Friedenswillens reiche ich dir Hand und hoffe das wir hier doch einen besseren Start hinlegen. Wie gesagt, wir waren gleicher Meinung, du hast mein Post falsch verstanden und hast dann im anderen Thread weitergemacht. Deshalb finde ich das ganze sehr schade, weil wir uns eigentlich hätten verstehen können.

Und wenn du mit dem Frieden einverstanden bist, ändere ich auch meine Fußzeile.


----------



## Sharka84 (19. Februar 2008)

lol geile nummer hab ich nie erlebt, zum glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wäre es mein kollege würd ich ihm direkt ma die meinung geigen was der fürn scheiß abzieht ^^

welchen realm spielste du den? man muss ja wissen wo man nicht twinkt *fg*


----------



## Zorka (19. Februar 2008)

bin ich jetzt hier ein aussenseiter?? ich hab mit 70 bis jetzt eig immer nur gute ertfahrungen gemacht kann avber auch sein das ich die im spiel schon voll lange kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
















ich werd aufeden falss so bleiben wie jetzt wenn ich 870 werde nett und hilfsbereit und wenn cih mal keine lust oda zeit habe es nett und freudluch sagen ^^ an mir können sich andere was abschneiden xDDD höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (19. Februar 2008)

ups meinte natürlich 70 nicht 870 xD das kommt davon wenn mana ustesten will wie schnell man schreiben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abda (19. Februar 2008)

Mit Level 70 fängt man an, in OG zu posen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (19. Februar 2008)

> ups meinte natürlich 70 nicht 870 xD das kommt davon wenn mana ustesten will wie schnell man schreiben kann



Was kann man denn so mit 870 alles machen?? Jeden Mob mit einem Schlag killen, alle Städte einnehmen... coole sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alinchen (19. Februar 2008)

Hi du,

ich denke es kommt auch darauf an wie man fragt und nach was. Wenns um Gruppenquests geht oder wirklich kniffelige Quests dann helfe ich zum Beispiel gern. Fragt mich aber einer, ziehst mich Rf und so, das mach ich nicht so gern, weil jeder sollte seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln. Oder helfen einfach nur beim Questen, damit der jenige schneller 70 wird ist ja auch nicht so toll (ausser man muss nen Krieger hochlvln, dann versteh ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Allerdings sollte man unter Freunden fair bleiben, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich skille nie ein Char wie meine Freunde, ich probiere erst immer ein bisschen rum, bis ich das richtige für mich gefunden habe. Und Freunde helfe ich auch in Instanzen aus oder beim Questen, da ich weiß, ich kann es von ihnen auch erwarten.

Kennst den Spruch?... "Wie es in den Wald rein schallt, so schallt es auch wieder hinaus."

Dein Kumpel wird deine Hilfe auch nochmal brauchen, glaubs mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann rächst du dich!

Greatz Line


----------



## Ulyon (19. Februar 2008)

also ich kenne das auch mit den 70ern die nie antworten aber ich und viele andere sind oft einfach afk oder sind mit was anderem beschäftigt 
ich lese auch nicht immer den chat aber wenn mal einer fragt kann man ja mal eben helfen als 70er dauert das eh nur 10 mins oder so =)


----------



## Anduris (19. Februar 2008)

Naja ich würde sagen, dass man es nicht nur auf das Level 70 sein beziehen kann. Ich kenne zwar auch viele 70er die sich so arrogant benehmen, aber auch welche, die jeder Zeit den Spielern auf niedrigeren Stufen gerne helfen. Bin selbst 70 und helfe immer wieder gern. Wenn mich jemand zu meiner Skillung fragt, erkläre ich ihm auch alles, was er wissen will usw. 
Jedenfalls kann man so eine Person, wie du sie hier im Tread beschrieben hast nicht gerade als Freund bezeichnen. Ein echter Freund hätte gesagt: ,,Hey na wie gehts dir? habe vorhin mal n bisschen im Internet geguckt und ne interessante Skillung gefunden.. hab sie ausprobiert und die is echt toll... oder halt so ähnlich.
Aber nicht so wie du es gesagt hast! Mein Fazit: Halte dich von so Leuten fern, das sind nur welche die meinen sie wärens, aber in Wirklichkeit doch nichts auf dem Kasten haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnbauer (19. Februar 2008)

Aber ma im ernst, es is nur die Höchststufe in einem Spiel die du erreichst und kein neuer Lebensabschnitt ;-)

Also keine Angst^^


----------



## Captain_Chaos (19. Februar 2008)

Ich will jetzt hier niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber es kommt auch immer auf die Art und Weise drauf an wie man jemanden etwas fragt. Wenn du ständig mit "Ey, mach ma..." anfängst, dann kann ich das schon verstehen, dass keiner hilft. Also immer schön freundlich sein, dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin ... oder so ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevster (19. Februar 2008)

Aber was cih auch komisch finde am frisch 70 sein.... 1 woche später rennen se alle im S1 rum.... als cih mein ersten 70er hatte, is man erstmal instanzen gegangen um dann kara zu gehen. oft isses leider so, dass manche mains meinen dass se alles geschenkt kriegen. Beispiel: ein Gildenmember is 69 und schafft mittags lvl 70, spammt dann erstmal im Gchat rum für kara pre, und als ich ihn mit meinem Twink angeschrieben hab, dass es nervt, meinte er nur: OMFG, halts maul du n00b! werd erstmal 70 bevor mich anwhisperst! Als cih ihm dann schreiben wollte dass cihn twink bin und mein main hiern offi is war ich schon auf igno...  Bis zur Gildenauflösung damals hab cih dafür gesorgt dass so einer kara nicht von innen sieht.


----------



## Argolo (19. Februar 2008)

Also Leute die mit 70 Arrogant werden beruihgen sich nach einer Zeit wieder und werden meistens wieder normal, meistens...
Die Leute werden ganz klein mit Hut wenn sie dann jemanden angucken der full t6 hat. xD


----------



## Arakon79 (19. Februar 2008)

Stevster schrieb:


> als ich ihn mit meinem Twink angeschrieben hab, dass es nervt, meinte er nur: OMFG, halts maul du n00b! werd erstmal 70 bevor mich anwhisperst! Als cih ihm dann schreiben wollte dass cihn twink bin und mein main hiern offi is war ich schon auf igno...



Das alleine wär bei uns schon ein Grund dass derjenige ohne weitere Worte aus der Gilde geflogen wäre! Das kanns ja awohl nicht sein, dass man innerhalb einer Gilde so miteinander redet, Offi oder nicht! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## mem (19. Februar 2008)

jo also ich glaub ich bin eins von diesen aroganten a.... wenn man so manchen leuten hier glaubt .
ich ziehe niemanden durch irgendeine ini weil es nur zur folge hat wenn man sich zu offt durziehen läst man später seinen char net spielen kann . wie jmd seinen char skillt sei jedem selbst überlassen und wer in ner gilde ist ,oder einen "freund" hat , wo es vorgeschrieben wird wie du zu skillen hast is selber schuld.
das blöde gebettel ob ich jmd ziehe oder wegen gold bettelt hat mich so genrvt das ich mir einfach ein addon gezogen habe das automatisch alle bis lvl 50 ignoriert und mir dieses blöde gold geflame von den gold sellern vom hals hält.
viele meinen das man ab 70 nix mehr zu tuen hat und deswegen nurnoch dafür da sind um anderen gold zu geben oder sie irgendwo durchzuziehen.
noch dazu kommt das die repkosten die der 70er hat er selber bezahlen muss also zahlt der 70er auchnoch gold um nen lowie i-wo durch zu ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tally (19. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wie schon geschrieben. Mein Kollege ist nun 70 geworden und hat sich Schlag auf Schlag verändert!
> 
> ...



Ich spar mir aus Zeitgründen mal, alle Antworten zu lesen und antworte dir lieber direkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich kann dir versichern, dass man nicht automatisch zum Armleuchter wird, wenn man Level 70 erreicht. Ich habe inzwischen vier 70er Chars und einer von ihnen trägt sogar diese "tuntigen lila Items", wie sich hier im Thread jemand ausgedrückt hat. Aber ich habe mich deswegen nicht verändert, weil es nun wirklich keine soooo tolle Leistung ist, einen Char auf 70 zu kriegen, dass schafft jeder füher oder später, sofern er nicht vorher aufhört, WoW zu zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was deinen Kollegen angeht, der ist einfach ein Depp und nach meiner Meinung solltest du den am besten auch im RL auf ignore setzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist es in WoW wie im richtigen Leben, es gibt Ar....löcher und nette Leute, manchmal hat man halt das Pech, überwiegend auf die ersteren zu treffen. Es ist auch nicht immer Arroganz oder Unfreundlichkeit, wenn dir ein 70er auf ein Frage nicht antwortet. Ich z.B. nutze sichere Orte wie SW oft dazu, mal eben schnell nach meinen E-Mails zu schaun oder was bei buffed.de nachzuschauen, hier ins Forum zu gucken etc. Dann steht mein Char zwar da rum, aber ich bin nicht im Spiel, kriege nix mit und reagiere demzufolge auch nicht. Wie die meisten vergesse ich dabei regelmäßig, AFK einzuschalten, was sicherlich helfen würde solche Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. 
Oder man quatscht mit den Gildies im TS und achtet nicht auf den Chat und gerade in Städten sausen Chatzeilen ja auch manchmal blitzartig durch das Fenster bei all dem Gespamme (Handelschat etc.) da.

Dazu kommt, dass man als 70er auch mitunter mit den unsinnigsten Anliegen belästigt wird, besonders beliebt ist das Betteln um Gold und das Ziehen durch Instanzen. Ich weiß, dass es schwierig bis unmöglich ist, Gruppen für die Instanzen in der alten Welt zu finden. Mein jüngster 70er Char hat die Scherbenwelt betreten, ohne je in einer Instanz gewesen zu sein. Und auch in der Scherbenwelt hat es bisher nur für 4- 5 Instanzenbesuche gereicht. Das ist bedauerlich, kann doch aber nicht heißen, dass 70er einen ihrer Großteil Spielzeit damit verbringen müssen, den "Nachwuchs" durch die Inis zu ziehen, oder? Ich bin in dieser Hinsich schon so penetrant und anhaltend belästigt worden, das meine Ignoreliste sprunghaft zugenommen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hängt es auch oft davon ab, *wie *man gefragt wird. Wenn mich jemand in diesem extremen, mit Abkürzungen gespickten WoW-Slang was fragt, dann frage ich höflich nach, was gemeint ist. Wenn dann keine gescheite, allgemeinverständliche Antwort in deutscher Sprache kommt, reagiere ich nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Fazit: 
Man wird mit 70 nicht automatisch ein Widerling. Manche vielleicht, aber die waren es auch schon vorher. Da ist es nur nicht aufgefallen, weil sie nicht so viel hatten, auf das sie glaubten sich was einbilden zu können.  
Mach dir also keine Sorgen, wenn du ein netter Kerl bist, dann bleibst du das auch mit 70! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordecore (19. Februar 2008)

mal ehrlich.. des hättest du dir überlegen müssen BEVOR du zur allianz gehst

EDIT: hör halt auch mal auf deinen freund wegen der skillung.. vll meint ers ja nur gut, und du gehst ihn blöd an deswegen.. 

allerdings wär ich mir auch net sicher (wie einige der comments) dass das verhalten von ihm mit 70 sofort aufhört, man findet immer was zum sich-besser-fühlen^^ equip, g, epic mount usw.


----------



## tifanny (19. Februar 2008)

juhu bin also arrogant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sag nur soviel dazu net alle 70iger sind so 
ganz im gegenteil wenn man von nem lowie angeflüstert wird wegen sonst was und man sagt keine zeit oder ihm klar macht das man sich auch alles selber erfarmt hat, werden die noch (nicht immer aber immer öfter) beleidigent.
genau so wie wir 70iger untereinander auch ab und an mal arrogant sind (so wie es hier behauptet wird) 
immer die behauptungen ab 70 hat man nix mehr zu tun ^^
leute werdet auch erst mal 70 dann seht ihr was mit der stufe so alles anfällt
an den thread-erstaller : tel mal mit ihm dann hörst du mehr aus dem raus was er dir damit sagen will
manchmal versteht man nur übers lesen erst mal alles falsch ^^


----------



## Seryma (19. Februar 2008)

geht es nicht allen so wenn man lvl 70 erreicht??

also ich hab das aba nach ner woche wieder weggelassen^^


----------



## Merlinia (19. Februar 2008)

Also das ist natürlich nicht ´bei jedem so, man nehme meine hamma geile gilde, da helfen die 70er auch wo sie können. Aber das problem hab ich mit meinem bis vo kurzem besten freund in wow auch, als er seinen gnom krieger hatte, hat er mir hilfe angeboten, als dieser krieger 70 war immer noch, aber dann als er anfing seinen Dreanei Schami hochzu lvn wurde er immer schlimmer, jeztz wo er mit dem 70 is und nur noch fds und so geht antwortet er meißstens nicht einmal mehr.... Aber wie gesagt es sind nur wenige und lang nicht alle, zb meine Gilde oder ich...schade das Blasc meinen 70er nichanimmt, jeden falls keine Angst vor lv 70...is nur ein lv und vlt ne mit abstand besserer Rüssi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem kannst ihm sagen das lv 70 nix tolles is, da man das nu in paar wochen schafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bone91 (19. Februar 2008)

Der Thread gibt dir nicht das Recht auf Aman'Thul den Handelschannel mit deinem schlechten Deutsch zu zu weinen.


----------



## Struppistrap (19. Februar 2008)

Naja ich fidn du hast nen selsamen freund....


----------



## tifanny (19. Februar 2008)

also wenn ich in nem raid bin antworte ich auch net wenn ich was gefragt werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würde sogar am liebsten manchmal das chat fenster zu machen 
aber sobald ich draussen bin melde ich mich vorrausgesetzt die person ist noch on wenn net eben am nächsten tag und die meisten verstehen es bzw flüstern mich gar net mehr an wenn die sehen das man in nem raid ist ( was ich auch net mache )


----------



## CharlySteven (19. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Desweiteren antworten 70er grundsetzlich NICHT, wenn man sie etwas fragt oder sonst was.



die meisten fragen sind auch: "wie geht das", "kannst du mir bei den und den mob helfen", "welche attacken soll ihc einsetzen", "kannst du mir sagen wo ich mit meinen lvl leveln soll?"

das sind alles fragen die man im internet ganz einfach nachschauen kann und man muss damit nicht andere leute ständig nerfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber sonst, ich hab auch 2leute bei mir als freude die sind unter 70 und wenn mal ein dd von der gruppe oder angesprungen is komme ich auch helfen. aber ziehen oder so tue ich nciht, weil "ich muste das ja auch alles alleine schaffen"

mfg steVen

ps. das is auf jeden server so das du fsat nie leute für inis findest.... also für non heroic


----------



## Kashiro (19. Februar 2008)

Horde ftw... bei uns auf arygos macht mir jeder mage einfach wasser und brot...


----------



## snooozê (19. Februar 2008)

omg wenn ich sowas lese ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 such dir andre freunde .. leute die sich gegenüber ihren rl friends verändern wegen irgend nem spiel .. kann man das freunde nennen ? .. omg


----------



## warloc (19. Februar 2008)

ich bin auch lvl 70 und ,nur weil ich vor nem freund mit wow angefangen habeund er vor mir lvl 70 geworden ist, dankt er er wär der beste aber ich  mitlerweile besseres pve equip als er (war einaml kara sofort beide t4 teile bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der macht mich an dass er sowieso gegen mich gewinnen wird ,wenn man auch das gladdi set voll hat is das kein wunder xD (wir sind beide wl) und nun hat er auch noch epic flugmount und gibt schon ´die ganze zeit an dass er so gut sei .


es liegt an dem jenigen ,der 70 ist, wie er sich benimmt denn er hat sich vorher auch so affig aufgeführt aber damals war ich noch besser ^^ aber jetz is er halt ein besserer pvp-ler


----------



## fst (19. Februar 2008)

Rhinitas schrieb:


> ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, ich war die erste zeit auch so wie dein kollege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja im grunde ist er im spiel ja auch besser als du WEIL er n paar lvl höher als du ist...und sein verhalten ist so weil er sich zu sehr in sein game reinversetzt hat und in dem zeitpunkt denk er wäre einfach besser als du^^ iwie so.....ich selber habe 9 70iger und bin auch nicht arrogant zu anderen...nicht das ich wüsste jedenfalls


----------



## badhcatha (19. Februar 2008)

mm viele halten sich mit 70 eben für götter...
am valentinsevent war ich mit einen twink unterwegs und wie das so ist bekam ich das herz gebrochen, da stand ein lvl 70ger neben mir mit einen herzen, fein dachte ich, der hat ja bänder: schreibe eine nette anfrage und erhalte als antwort von seinem spambot: ihr müsst mindestens lvl 65 sein um mich anschreiben zu dürfen
hallo?... 
nicht jeder der unter 60 ist will gold oder der gleichen, ich finde so ein verhalten maßlos übertrieben.

klar ändern sich viele leute kenn da n paladin....
der hat mich immer angeflüstert in der zeit wo wir zusammen geraidet haben : heil ich auch ordendlich? bin ich auch gut? 
ich musste dann eine raidpause mal einlegen und seit dem fühlt er sich ja sowas von überlegen...

ich muss sagen,je nach lust und laune helfe ich gerne, wenn ich meine ruhe haben will mache ich ein nettes dnd mit : NEIN!
ruhe ist, wenns kein freund/freundin ist die quatschen mag, fremden antworte ich dann generell nicht.

ok auch ich war schon fieß... 
kommt auf die stimmung an, mal schenk ich einen neuling 2 netherstofftaschen.ein andern mal mag ich jemande nichts günstiger verkaufen nur weil er das nötige kleingeld nicht hat.


----------



## talsimir (19. Februar 2008)

Eben sowas ist kein Freund level weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Trunks89 (19. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne ich von mIen Kollegen der dänkt auch nur an seine rüstung und das sagt er " ich muss das noch machen dan muss ich noch hin , un so weiter " früher konnten wir noch was in wow machen heute muss ihn schon dazu zwingen das er mal mit mir was machent und dabei hab ich auch ein 70  und ich bin nicht mal so geworden bin immer noch wie voher mache viele charakter unterdessen. dagegen macht mein kollege noch immer sein 70 dudu weiter dabei hat er doch schon Voll epic -.-


70 tüpisch Hallo ihr könnt net unbesigbar werden und es wird immer ein besseren werden


----------



## Jag (19. Februar 2008)

Level 70 und jetzt bin ich Arrogant!? 

Das muss nicht sein...aber auch dein Kollege wird merken, das man mit 70 nicht alles kann. Auch 70er brauchen Hilfe.

Aber es ist ja nun auch so das du wenn du erst mal das Level 70 erreicht hast, den Chat auch abstellen könntest denn jeder meint gerade du müsstest ihn durch irgend ein LOW INI ziehen.

Dann stellt man irgendwann den Chat so um, das nur noch die aus der Gilde und Freunde durchkommen. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Arroganz die du erzählst nicht so gut! Ich denke aber das es solche und solche gibt. Im Realen Leben ist das nicht viel anders. Haben Menschen was erreicht und sind so Arrogant eingestellt, dann sprechen sie auch nicht mehr mit dir, wenn du es nicht erreicht hast. Auf dem Weg zum gleichen Stand, werden sie dir immer wieder sagen wollen wie du es machen sollst und Grundsätzlich immer alles besser wissen wollen. Es sind aber immer die gleichen Menschen. Das wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern.

Also mein Vorschlag: „Bleib wie du bist, dann brauchst du keine angst habend as du genau so wirst“!


----------



## Dusktumy (19. Februar 2008)

Das alle 70ger so sind stimmt nicht es gibt solche und solche

P.S. Deinem auch so tollen kumpel würde ich an Deiner stelle die Freundschaft kündigen


----------



## Occasus (19. Februar 2008)

jo ist mir schon oft genug bei mir selber aufgefallen. ^^

aber ich helfe trotzdem (fast) jedem. außer ich bin mal wieder beim gold farmen etc.


----------



## Shamea (19. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte einen bekannten der auch wow spielt wir hatten alles mögliche zusammen gemacht inis und Questen usw.... als ich 70 wurde war es mir egal  das er noch keine 70 war ich bin immer noch mit ihm in inis gegangen und plötzlich kam der tag er wurde 70 .... equip für hero inis besorgt ich meinte so zu ihm komm lass uns Sklaven hero gehen von ihm kam nur nein da will ich nicht rein da gibt es nichts mehr für mich lass uns lieber Krypta hero gehen da bekomm ich wenigstens noch sachen.... alles ohne rücksicht auf verluste es ging nur noch um ihn brauchte man hilfe hat es ihn ein scheiss gekümmert alles musste sich um ihn drehen ....


----------



## Salumiwa ( Nozdormu) (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich kann schon verstehen das die hilfe von deinem "freund" jetzt nicht mehr so dolle ist..weisst du musst verstehen das er jetzt lvl 70 ist und nunmal was bessres zu tun hat im 62er gebiet mit dir questen zu gehn..der will halt jetzt auch equip haben..neue inis sehen usw...was allerdings nicht klar geht das er dich wegen deiner skillung so anpöbelt..zumal er die selbige sowieso nur aus irgend nem forum hat...also soll er mal nit son dicken makieren...abr was ich dir sagen kann ist das auf jedenfall nit jeder 70er so assi ist....

MFG Salumiwa


----------



## Clamev (19. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir kommt es nicht auf das lvl sondern auf den Gildentag an wie freundlich ich zu jemanden bin


----------



## Illuminus (20. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt es nicht auf das lvl sondern auf den Gildentag an wie freundlich ich zu jemanden bin



das is doch auch nur geschleime dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Topic an sich; muss wie immer sagen: auch net alles gelesen, aber Grundsätzlich mal aus meiner Sicht:

im Feb. 06 auf Rexxar angefangen, kleiner, neuer Server, Rucksack & 2x 6er Tasche gehabt...
-> keine 60er, nix "krasses" im AH usw usw
-> mühseelig ohne buffed und sowas 40 geworden -> Kloster zu 5 (ja ja richtige Gruppen noch) gefarmt für Seidenstoff -> vertickert -> erstes Mount (geil!! reiten!!)
-> weiter auf 60, davor eigene Gilde gegründet, Organisiert bla bla bla, das kompl. Programm eben
-> Östliche gefarmt... Tag und Nacht... allein, als Shadi... warum ? Epic mount & Naxx Pre
-> angenfangen Raids zu basteln, usw usw usw

Momentaner Stand: 70er Priester / 70er Mage (beide Epic Flugmount & Equip) & ein 3. wäre kein Problem
so, jetzt nennt mich Poser, aber diejenigen die zwischen den Zeilen lesen wissen was ich mein:

Von nix kommt nix, uns hat auch keiner geholfen, wir hätten uns net getraut jemanden anzuschnorren, wir ham unsern Tunten-Lila-Crap selbst erspielt & um jede 6er Tasche gewürfelt... und nein, keiner is Arbeitslos oder hat kein RL - was ja auch gern behauptet wird.

Und aus dem einfachen Grund das man, wenn man will, wenn man ernsthaft spielen möchte, sich alles selbst erarbeiten kann, gebe ich keine Goldspenden oder son Zeug. 

zum Thema "arrogante 70er" schließ ich mich einigen Vorpostern an:

1. Wie man in den Wald reinschreit.... wisst ihr ja alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. hab ich bei 3 Raidtagen / Woche (Raiden is auch Mats für unsere Tanks farmen, Kräuter farmen, Gold farmen via Tgl.Q´s) besseres in meiner knappen Zeit zu tun als "Lowies" zu ziehen oder Portale in alle Himmelsrichtungen aufzustellen.

cheers


----------



## Thycore (20. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wie schon geschrieben. Mein Kollege ist nun 70 geworden und hat sich Schlag auf Schlag verändert!
> 
> ...


Nein dein Fall ist recht merkwürdig und die anderen Fälle auch. Man ist nicht automatisch arogant wenn man 70 wird dein Kumpel/Kollege oder was auch immer hatte vllt nen schlechten Tag oder er iss wirklich soo von sich überzeugt. wenn er weiterhin meint, dass du nichts kannst und umskillen sollst etc. dann lass ihn 1-2 Wochen auf Ign. dann bessert er sich sicher wieder wenn nicht, dann war der die Mühe nicht wert. Sicher ist mal irgendwer ganz stolz auf sich wenn er 70 iss aber man muss es ja nicht allen mitteilen. Und wenn du deinen Char so spielen kannst, wie du ihn equippt hast bzw. geskillt hast und wenn du damit perfekt klar kommst, dann kann dein Kollege dir sch*** egal sein. Außerdem bleibt dir immer noch das Argument, dass er ja 70 ist und nicht mehr lvln muss und du deshalb eine andere Skillung hast. 
/voteforclose

grüße und viel spass in der World of Warcraft. Mögen deine Tiere niemals Flöhe haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu meinem Vordermann ist noch zu sagen: 
/sign


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Februar 2008)

Illuminus schrieb:


> das is doch auch nur geschleime dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich hab nun auch 2 70er und einen Krieger kurz vor 70 wenn mich nun ein 40er oder os fragt ob ich helf komm ich meist mit meinem 50er twink aber ich helfe immer noch gerne.


----------



## eb88 (20. Februar 2008)

sorry aba ich find das thema echt arm! ich hab nur selten um hilfe gebetn und bin auf 70gekommen!
warum zerbricht die welt für dich weil ein kind damit angibt, dass es lvl 70 vor dir erreicht hat?? wanyne??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem... du wirst es noch sehen.. das wahre wow-leben beginnt ja erst ab lvl70!


----------



## Toppax (20. Februar 2008)

Ich kenn das Problem.
Ich bin erst ziemlich spät 70 geworden in meiner Gilde. Zwei RL-Kumpels waren auch darunter. Und einer von denen (im RL einer meiner besten Freunde) hat auf einmal ein solches Fieber nach Epics bekommen, dass er mich völlig links liegen gelassen hat. Ich war stinksauer und hab ihn auch im RL drauf angesprochen. Der hat nen riesen Schreck bekommen, dass er echt so drauf war im Game. Und hat sich danach auch echt zusammengerissen.

Wenn du denjenigen aber nur aus dem Spiel kennst, dann würd ich - wenn dir nicht viel an der Freundschaft liegt - in auch ignorieren.
Wenn doch, dann sprich ihn mal direkt auf sein Verhalten an. Wenn er dann blöd kommt (er klingt ja schon so), dann auf jeden Fall auf ignore.
Aber lass dich deswegen nicht am 70-werden hindern. Es gibt auch nette 70er und vor allem nette Gilden, die sich gegenseitig echt helfen. Denn auch mit 70 braucht man noch Hilfe oder Spielpartner.
Viel Spass.


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Februar 2008)

eb88 schrieb:


> sorry aba ich find das thema echt arm! ich hab nur selten um hilfe gebetn und bin auf 70gekommen!
> warum zerbricht die welt für dich weil ein kind damit angibt, dass es lvl 70 vor dir erreicht hat?? wanyne??
> 
> 
> ...



endlich mal ein wares wort und wenn man heute sieht das kaum jemand/ leider auch viele 70er ihre chars nicht spielen können, weil sie alle nur gezogen wurden ist es schade


----------



## Schleppel (20. Februar 2008)

joa freund auch im sommer wow angefangen, paar inis hab ich ihm schon gemacht und dan anfang mit nem twink begleitet, schiess ihm immer wieder gold zu(sicher schon ca500 gold^^) aber sag ihm immme rer hat mehr davon selbst mitner vollen grp da rein zugehen, wichtige erfahrungen sind das


----------



## TheArea51 (20. Februar 2008)

Du meinst die Gimp 70er mit ihrem grünen gimp Equipt und meinen damit ZA Raiden zu können oder Verschiedene fähigkeiten nicht kennen?

ne solche kenne ich nicht, bzw sind auf der Ignor Liste und leute die mit 70 noch fragen was Kara oder Gruul ist kommen sofort auf die Ignor!


----------



## fenchel (20. Februar 2008)

also...alle 70er über einen kamm zu scheren finde ich ziemlich übertrieben!
natürlich gibt es einige die meinen, *ich bin 70 und besser als der rest*
diese personen sind in meinen augen ganz einfach kackboons...
denn auch solche leute brauchten irgendwann bei irgendwas hilfe!
jeder fängt mal klein an^^
und was das nicht antworten angeht: es ist nunmal tatsache, daß man schlecht antworten kann, wenn man afk oder in einer instanz/einem raid ist.
ich persönlich lese im letzten fall eigentlich nie den chat...
also, lange rede, kurzer sinn : nicht alle 70er sind ignoranten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## starfither (20. Februar 2008)

also ich kann da auch mitreden..... ich war mit meinen ally schamy frisch 70 geworden und mein couseng hat mal wieder mit wow neu angefangen einen mage..... ich habe ihm viel geholfen und durch meiste instanzen gezogen obwohl ich echt was besseres zutun gehabt habe (raiden....farmen etc.) ja er war auch immer nett zu mir und waren stunden lang in TS und haben über alles geredet.... ich hatte mit meinen bruder eine 2'er...3'er und 5'er arena team und ich habe mich gegen meinen bruder gelegt bis er nachgab meinen couseng mit in die teams aufzunehmen mein bruder hatte was dagegen da wir sehr gutes eingespieltes team waren.... naja was war am ende mein couseng  war 70 wegen dem haben wir fast jedes 3'er und 5'er fight verloren das war aber nicht schlimm....

da er gildenlos war habe ich bei meiner raidgilde stark gemacht ihn aufzunehmen obwohl strenger aufnahmestop war!!! ja ab dan gings berg ab.... er war termine nicht da wo arena war.... hat mich oder meinen bruder nicht mehr freiwillig angeschrieben ausser er hat was gebraucht... war ein totaler ego. immer gib gib gib aber nie geben mal in hero aushelfen hatte nie zeit obwohl er 1 stunde in if rumstand o.O.... naja ende der geschichte war das mein bruder und ich keinen bock hatten auf wow haben acc verkauft 4-5 moante pause gehabt und dan neu angefangen auf neuen server mit neuen klassen wo keiner von uns kanten nun sind wir happy da ich und mein bruder uns helfen.... 

ich helfe grundsätzlich gerne lowis wen man nirmal fragt....aber was ich nicht mache ist durch instanzen ziehen da nichts mit dem spielen zutun hat....


ps: sorry für schreibfehler


----------



## Trollgotan (20. Februar 2008)

Ich bin einer von denen der meistens im /g schreibt oder halt afk ist und auf den Raid wartet^^ 

Und ich kann noch sagen das mich anfragen wie ´´hey du ziehst mich flammenschlund ankotzten´´ erstens weils unhöflich ist und zweitens weils ein RP server ist und ich da rp erwarten kann, achja und drittens antworte ich nur auf in rp geschriebene wispers!


----------



## DrKnievel (20. Februar 2008)

Hmm...also ich denke mal, dass hier viel zu viel verallgemeinert wird.

Nicht jeder 70er ist automatisch gleich arrogant. Viele Dinge werden einem leider als Arroganz ausgelegt.

Thema "Goldspende":
Ich spiele - unter anderem - einen Jäger auf lvl70. Schön Äppix Equipped etc.
Was folgt daraus?
Beim Jäger denken gleich mal 50% der Leute an leichtes farmen. Sehen sie dann noch, dass er quasi "High-End" ausgestattet ist und auf einem Epic(flug)mount sitzt, denken sich die meisten - "Der hat sicher Gold wie Heu!"
Dass es eine wahnsinns Arbeit war, erstmal das Gold zusammenzubekommen für Reiten 300, Ruf zu farmen um einen Netherdrachen sein Eigenen nennen zu dürfen und, dass es doch "etwas" Aufwand bedeutet sich für Raids auszurüsten, sich Reperaturkosten, Pfeilkosten, Elixier-Kosten, Verzauberungen, Sockelsteine etc. pp. leisten können, scheinen viele zu vergessen.
Durch die Dayliequests geht das mittlerweile zwar sehr viel einfacher als früher, in den Schoß fällt es einem aber noch lange nicht. Jeder 70er muss sich genauso sein Gold verdienen wie ein Level 1-69 Char.

Wenn ich jemanden nicht kenne, der mich anschnorrt - und ja, es IST schnorren - dann gebe ich ihm in 90% der Fälle nichts. Der oder Diejenige muss mich schon sehr gut anspielen (RP-Server Juche!), um mir etwas Gold abzuschwatzen.
Meist sieht es aber so aus:
"Hast du bisl Silv? Need neuen Bogen!" - Auf einem RP-Server lässt mich das natürlich Luftsprünge machen.
"Nein!" - Mehr Mühe gebe ich mir in den meisten Fällen nicht.
"lolz Epicmount aber keine 10 Silber haben - is klaa" - Das ist noch eine nette Variante, denn oft wird man auch gleich beschimpft.
Meine Finale Antwort, wenn ich sie überhaupt gebe, heisst dann immer - "In der Zeit wo du hier Leute dumm anschnorrst, hättest du dir dein Silber schon 3x verdient."

Und genau so ist es auch - ich bin der Meinung dass man sich sowas schnell genug selbst verdienen kann.
Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen. 5000 Gold für Reiten 300 verdient sich niemand "schnell" und da leiht man natürlich gerne mal etwas Gold an Freunde aus.




Thema "Durchziehen":

Ich werde - vorallem mit meinem Druiden - sehr oft gefragt ob ich nicht Hinz und Kunz mal da und dort durchziehen kann. Natürlich "könnte" man das mit lvl70 machen, wenn es um ZulFarrak oder ähnlich angesiedelte Instanzen geht. Aber dennoch sage ich da in 99% der Fälle ebenfalls nein.

- Zum einen liegt das natürlich wiedermal an der Art und Weise. "Ey ziehst du mich (bitte) ZF?" Bei solchen Fragen kotzt man innerlich als "RPler". Kostet es so viel Mühe eine Frage ordentlich zu stellen? Wenn man schon so viel Zeit durch das Durchziehen sparen will, kann man sich doch wenigstens eine Minute nehmen um einen ordentlichen, stimmigen, deutschen Satz zu formulieren.
"Verzeiht die Störung, werter Druide. Es mag vielleicht etwas unter eurer Würde sein, doch in Ermangelung von Gefährten, die meine Erfahrungen teilen, wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr die Güte hättet mir dabei zu helfen die Trolle aus Zul'Farrak zu vertreiben."
So oder so ähnlich würde ich diese Frage stellen - wie gesagt auf einem RP-Server. Ich wette, dass man auf so eine Frage 10x mehr positive Antworten, oder zumindest höfliche Absagen bekommt, als auf "Plz zieh me ZF!"

- Zum Anderen hat man als 70er meist weis Gott besseres zu tuen als irgendjemand Unbekanntes irgendwo durchzuziehen - siehe auch die Goldproblematik. Ich für meinen Teil logge mich zumindest nicht ein und stehe dann stundenlang dumm rum und dreh Däumchen. Ich habe einfach etwas vor. Seien es Daylies, Instanzen, PvP oder Raids.

- Der wichtigste Punkt ist aber, dass es schon jetzt so viele Idioten gibt die sich auf lvl 70 haben ziehen lassen - oft auch Twinks - und dann einen Scheiss von ihrer Klasse oder Gruppenspiel verstehen. Ich habe schon Sachen erlebt bei denen man sich fragen musste ob man grade träumt oder nicht. Jäger, die auf lvl 70 ankamen und gefragt haben wie man ein Tier zähmt. Jäger die auf lvl 70 schon blau equipped waren, mit einem Karazhan-Tank-Ring und Schamanenequip. Heilig-Priester, die auf Leder Bedarf gewürfelt haben, dann gemerkt haben, dass das Ding Spelldmg und keine Heilung hat und dann gemerkt haben, dass sie kein Leder tragen können. Diese Liste könnte ich noch ewig fortführen.
Ich sehe es quasi als meinen Dienst an der Community wenn ich solche Leute abblitzen lasse damit sie sich selbst durchboxen müssen und nicht irgendwann planlos auf 70 stehen und merken, dass sie jetzt keiner mehr durchziehen kann.



Man kann gerne von mir behaupten, dass diese Einstellung vielleicht stellenweise arrogant ist. Aber ich stehe zu meinen Prinzipien. Ich sage mir, dass ich es "alleine" auf lvl70 geschafft habe und das weis Gott nicht so schwer war. Und im Endeffekt kommt es immer auf die Art und Weise an wie man in den Wald hineinruft. Denn die Arroganten sind meist nicht die, die ihre Hilfe versagen, sondern die, die darum anfangen zu flamen.
Freunden hilft man natürlich immer gerne. Und wenn dich einer deiner RL-Freunde so anpflaumt, dass er keinen Bock mehr hat dich "immer mitzuziehen" dann würde ich mir andere Freunde suchen. Das hat dann nichts mit lvl70 zu tuen sondern einfach mit einem scheiss Charakter. Man lässt sich erst kräftig selber helfen um dann einen auf dicke Hose zu machen.



Dr.K


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Februar 2008)

von allein kommt nichts... betteln hilft auch nicht, und selber machen wollt ihr auch nichts... was wollt ihr dann? wer nach jede kleinigkeit einen 70er fragt nach hilfe und noch dazu fremden dann gibt einfach wow auf, ist nichts für euch!


----------



## Myce (20. Februar 2008)

was bitte ist so besonders an lvl 70? garnix...
jeder furz ist 70. man hat nur einen grund arogant zu sein wenn man etwas erreicht hat, zB content clear..
solche typen die sich toll fühlen mit ihren grünen items sind einfach nur lächerlich und sollten schnellstens auf den boden der tatsachen zurück geholt werden...

70 ist kein statussymbol
das spiel fängt mit 70 erstmal richtig an!


ps: um mal arogant zu wirken ^^
was rede ich eigentlich mit euch? 99% aller leute die das forum usen kommen über kara nicht hinaus. oder probieren sich vergeblich an ssc tk..
ihr denkt eure bossfights wären hart? macht mal illidan 20min!!
kackbratzen 

kkthxbyel2p


----------



## Liljana (20. Februar 2008)

stimme der Antwort von DrKnievel vollkommen zu obwohl ich auf nen PVP server Spiele und auch schon höflich formulierte fragen nie über 10 "Wörter" hinaus gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zuzufügen wäre noch das man erstmal darüber nachdenken sollte bevor man nen 70er fragt wegen ziehen, Gold etc. so ist es bei mir schon vorgekommen das ich mitten in Kara gefragt worden bin ob ich den mal brd durchziehen könnte ... da denk ich mir: wer zu faul/dumm ist zu schauen ob der 70er den man fragt überhaupt in der Lage ist zu helfen oder nicht hat keine höfliche Antwort verdient, aber in den meisten fällen mache ich mir keine großartige tipparbeit und speise mit einem einfachen "ne sry" ab.

Grundsätzlich ziehe ich auch niemand Fremdes durch ne ini, bei Gildi, FL is das natürlich eine Überlegung wert. Es geht einfach darum das die meisten 70er (meiner Meinung nach) wenn sie Online sind mit irgendwas beschäftigt sind und wie schon erwähnt nicht Däumchen drehen und darauf warten irgendjemanden durch ne ini ziehen zu können oder nen paar Gold in die Hand drücken zu können, sondern sich denken wenn eine Frage kommt:"hmm ziehe ich den wildfremden jetzt da durch und wenn wir fertig sind sehe ich den nie wieder und hab somit kostbare Zeit verschwendet, oder ich farmen jetzt weiter und mache meine Daylis damit ich schnell ans Flugmount ran komme und somit was erreicht habe." die meisten würden dann doch eher zweitere Variante wählen, genau so wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizz hat das lvln mitlerweile so einfach gemacht das man ohne einmal die Nase in eine Instanz stecken zu müssen mit Leichtigkeit auf lvl 58 kommt danach geht dann sowiso kein ziehen mehr und das Gruppe finden is dann sowiso einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu der Goldbettlerei find ich absoluten schwachsinn so etwas zu machen, ich habe mittlerweile 3 70er und habe in den lvlzeiten nicht ein einziges mal an schnorren gedacht, denn ich hab ne Fähigkeit die nennt sich Sparen und das kann ich so gut das ich damals sofort alle reittiere kaufen konnte als ich die levelvorraussetzung erfüllte! (epic flug natürlich nicht) Und wenn mir da ein lvl 39 daher kommt und will noch Gold für irgendein grünes Item aus den ah hat da wohl was falsch gemacht! 

PS: Man kann/sollte sich alles selber farmen oder eine instanz Gruppe selber zusammen suchen, wenn man dann das gewollte item im Inv oder am Körper hat oder die Instanz gecleart hat ohne einem 70er in der Gruppe, weiss man das man was erreicht hat worauf man stolz sein kann und es nicht von irgendeinem 70er in den Arsch geschoben bekommen hat!  

An all die Zu-Weihnachten-nich-auf-Bescherung-warten-könner-und-damit-die-ganze-Feier-Zerstörer habt in WoW nix verloren weil das ein Spiel ist wo man sich Dinge erarbeiten und auf dem Weg zum Erfolg Geldult haben muss!


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Februar 2008)

Myce schrieb:


> was bitte ist so besonders an lvl 70? garnix...
> jeder furz ist 70. man hat nur einen grund arogant zu sein wenn man etwas erreicht hat, zB content clear..
> solche typen die sich toll fühlen mit ihren grünen items sind einfach nur lächerlich und sollten schnellstens auf den boden der tatsachen zurück geholt werden...
> 
> ...


 
 99% ? ein wenig übertrieben, kannst du jetzt alle user von arsenal kontrollieren und dann sag nochmals wie viel % waren es?


----------



## Liverflukes (20. Februar 2008)

Es stimmt wirklich dass das Spiel mit lvl 70 erst richtig los geht. Erst ausstatten, Ruf farmen, Marken farmen, farmen farmen farmen um irgendwann schnell fliegen zu können, Ehre farmen usw...

Es ist ja auch nicht so dass man mit 70 einfach überall reinspazieren kann ohne ordentliche Vorbereitung. Wenn ich an all die Tränke, Elixiere, Buffood etc denke, die umskillerei von PVP auf PVE und zurück. Leider hat Blizz noch keinen Goldesel als Begleiter gemacht der stündlich ein paar Gold "abdrückt" ^^

Naja wenigstens hab ichs besser als unsere amren Mages. Als Schurke darf ich nur immer und überall irgendwelche Kisten öffnen und das ist in 2 clicks erledigt. Allerdings fordere ich hier mal alle Besitzer von verschlossenen Kisten auf die Schurken bitte net einfach im AH oder am Briefkasten anzuhandeln, da dies mitunter extrem nervig sein kann. Einfach vorher anwhispern.

Und die Fragerei ob man irgendwo durchgezogen wird? Wenns mal kurz n Mob is dann sag ich meistens nicht nein aber inis? Ne, ich musste mir auch immer ne Gruppe suchen. Und mit niedrigem Level ini zu gehn hilft erstens die ganze Spieldynamik zu verstehen und zweitens macht es viel mehr Spaß als hinter irgendjemand herzulaufen. Wer nie selbst in gleichwertigen Gruppen spielt kann vllt die normalen Inis für 60-70 spielen aber ab hero/Kara etc hörts auf. Ohne ein profundes Verständnis von Gruppenspiel kann man da nicht bestehen. Und das lernt man halt vorher und es dauert auch ein Weilchen. Die Mobs werden net aus Angst umfallen wenn man mit lvl 70 die Ini betritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liver


----------



## TBSOB (20. Februar 2008)

*Hatte bisher sehr negative Erfahrungen mit 70er, in Sachen Hilfe, einfache Fragen etc.
Kenne nur ne handvoll, die mir geholfen haben und die ich jederzeit anschreiben kann, falls mir was net klar ist.*


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Februar 2008)

@TBSOB



Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> von allein kommt nichts... betteln hilft auch nicht, und selber machen wollt ihr auch nichts... was wollt ihr dann? wer nach jede kleinigkeit einen 70er fragt nach hilfe und noch dazu fremden dann gibt einfach wow auf, ist nichts für euch!


 
 mehr sage ich nicht oder doch..

 mimimi?


----------



## KontorD (20. Februar 2008)

Ganz einfach IGNORR....entweder man freut sich gemeinsam über das was der jenige geschaft oder net.


----------



## EvilsDeath (20. Februar 2008)

also ich für meinen teil bin mit 2 chars 70 (krieger/hexe) aber deshalb auch nicht aroganter geworden (denke ich) aber es hat sich schon eine menge verändert in dem verhalten... ich renne schon lange nicht mehr in jede ini nach der ich gefragt werde wie als gerade 70 oder kurz davor war.. man hat dann einfach andere sachen zu tun als was man mit 1-70 macht.. immerhin möchte man dann schonmal nach dem besseren equip ausschau halten oder arenateams sowie raids finden die einen später mitnehmen.. und trotzdem helf ich wenn ich mal nichts besseres zu tun habe

was das thema anwhispern (falls ich mal länger in einer hauptstadt seien sollte) angeht halte ich es so sachen die nicht zu viel aufwand erfordern auch noch reativ oft mit.. aber als krieger wird man auch nicht so oft gefragt wie als hexe oder magier denn die begehrtesten sachen sind nunmal wasser und portale.. wenn mich jmd nach gold fragt mache ich ihn freundlich darauf aufmerksam das ich selber auch niemanden hatte der mir einfach so für nichts gold gegeben hat und das es nicht so schwer ist an das gold zu kommen was man in dem jeweiligen lvln braucht (reperaturen oder reagenzien usw) wenn mir dann jemand unfreundlich antwortet (hatte ich schon öfters) wird er ebend auf die ignore gesetzt..

über skillungen lässt sich immer streiten aber ich rate jedem :  skille so wie du es brauchst/ haben möchtest immerhin macht eine skillung nicht gleich den schaden aus der am ende bei anderen zu sehen ist.. man muss damit umgehen können und zt auch das equip dafür haben..

was deinen fraund angeht wenn ihr vorher viel zusammen gamacht habt und er seid er 70 ist nur noch besseres zu tun hat würde ich das nicht als freund bezeichnen.. sich erst selber helfen lassen oder gemeinsam questen und dann plötzlich keine zeit mehr haben ist einfach nicht ok.. für freunde und gildenmitglieder ist immer iwo ne lücke das man helfen kann und wenns nur kleinigkeiten sind es muss ja nicht immer ne ini sein die über 1-2 std geht.. und wenn man dann nach ein paar quests als 70er keine zeit/lust mehr hat dann hat man wenigstens ein wenig geholfen.. und kleinvieh macht auch mist..


----------



## vivalostioz (20. Februar 2008)

Hi!

Ich selber habe so mit spieler auf der Stufe 70 keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ich hab mich auch nie getraut welche nach was zu fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss auch sagen das ich mit meinen chars sehr sehr selten nach irgenwdas gefragt werde. Meist antworte ich vielleicht mal auf was im Handel oder Allgemeinchannel. Aber das meist auch nur wenn ich dabei helfen kann. 

Aber meine Erfahrung ab 70 sind schon unschöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beispiel:

Man befindet sich mit 20 Man/frauen im Arathi....
Man hat 4 Gruppen. Man teilt die leute in dem fall auf! Schmiede, Säge/Mine oder beides und Hof. 
Wenn man sich dran hält....WENN....dann laufen nach nich 10 minuten die ersten vollspacken zum Stall....keiner defft und man verliert 5:0 
Warum ist das so? Weil sich von den 20 leuten vielleicht 5 dran halten, der rest meint..."Wir sind es" und machen ihr ding. Sowas kommt bei nem Ego Shooter gut, aber nicht bei WoW. Wenn de dann ma sachst das es scheisse ist..."Heul" "Was willts du denn? Guck ma an was du für Items trägst" "Ich spiel schon so lange WoW und hab noch kein Arathi verloren so wie ich spiel" Ja ja bla bla blubb. Jede wette, wenn das BG verloren geht...ist die Person die erste die am weinen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tja der Kacksparten hat es doch nicht so druff wie er meint. Es gibt definitiv leute mit nem Plan vom Zock. Aber das erkennste ganz schnell. 

Es ist bei WoW wohl auf jedenfall besser man kennt viele leute mit denen man gewisse dinge tun kann. Die auch mal bereit sind einem zu helfen was Gold angeht oder so. Oder man hat ne nette Gilde und glaubt mir, da kommt es nicht auf die Masse der leute an. Wenn man mit 70 das Zeug hat Raiden zu gehen, findet man auch ausserhalb der Gilde Leute die einen mitnehmen. 

Ich bin nicht der große menschen kenner, aber ich denke schon das man mit 70 oft meint man ist es....
Auf nem RP server ist es vielleicht die Rolle die der Char übernimmt. Auf nem anderen server sind die leute vielleicht einfach nur unheimlich hirnlos. Kann man so nicht verallgemeinern. 

Skillung vorschreiben lassen? Wo kommen wir denn da hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Man kann mal einen spieler fragen, der schon länger diese Klasse spielt, der kann einem Garantiert sagen was man verändern "Könnte". Kann einem vielleicht auch demonstrieren was das ganze bewirkt. 

Ich hab mir z.b. mit meinem Krieger vorschreiben lassen wie ich skillen sollte. Musste am ende feststellen das ich beim Questen ganz schön angeschissen war. Wieder umgeskillt...seit dem hol ich mir anregungen...aber mehr auch nicht.
Gibt auch hier im Forum bei den Klassen gute ansätze für eindrücke.

Na ja und zu den Gold fragern kann ich nicht viel sagen, hatte erst einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dem hab ich seine 50s gegeben und mich gefreut mal wem geholfen zu haben.
Aber als Krieger haste bei uns aufm Realm eh den ganzen Tag zu tun wenn de Bock auf Inis hast oder Raids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So ich werd mich ma dem Kaffee wittmen und warten bis es Elf is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß noch in den weitern ländern des wow's und habt ab und an mal nachsicht mit den kleineren spielern. Wir waren alle mal irgendwo auf kleinen stufen und haben uns 70 an die seite gewünscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Warum antworten 70 nicht? Steht mal in shattarth und ertrag den spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Chat rennt an dir vorbei...da fällt nen Whisper nicht mehr so auf. Da konzentriest dich auf das Grüne und vielleicht noch Blaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceremone (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo^^

Also ich bin Gestern 70 Geworden, Freu mich wie ein Schneekönig^^
Allerdings hat sich sons eigendlich nichts geändert ö.ö  Ich Zieh immer noch Leute die mit dem Level Untr mir sind,und finde auch immer noch nich das einem Level 70 zu etwas Besserem macht

Dazu,das viele 70er nicht Antworten ect:
Teilweise Stimmt es, Teilweise nicht, es sind eigendlich auch die, die vorher auch nich geantwortet haben. Nur wird man als 70er eher mal Angeschrieben. Und dann Fällt es  halt auch eher auf.


----------



## soul6 (20. Februar 2008)

Nun ehrlich gesagt, hab ich bei meinen Hauptchar (Gilden-Main-Tank) alle chats bis auf den Gildenchat
abgeschaltet. Weil ich hab als Main-Tank genug zu tun mit unserer Gilde und was ich da an equip dazu
brauche, wissen ja wohl die meisten hier.
Es haben bereits auch einige schon erwähnt, das es oft daran liegt, wie man in den Wald reinruft, so kommts
zurück oder eben nicht zurück.
Klar hab ich schon dazwischen für welche mal schnell Verlies gemacht, doch es gibt ja auch viele die
das mit dem freundlich wispern noch nicht kapiert haben ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stehen dann immer vor mir gestikulierend rum und verstehen nicht warum keine Antwort kommt :-)
Bei meinen Twinks seh ich aber dann im Allg,Chat was da teilweise rüberkommt und da ist vieles zum
wundern und auch lachen dabei.
Fazit : klar veränderst du dich als 70 ! es sind ja dann andere Dinge wichtiger als in der alten Welt
rumzulaufen und low-lvl durch inis zu ziehen.
z.b.: Ruf bei den Aldor (oder Seher) auf ehrfürchtig bekommen, ist schon einiges an Arbeit.
Oder denkt mal nur an die Vorbereitung für Kara.
Das ich da nicht gleich nach Reallife, vor Freude kleine durch inis ziehe ist dann doch leichter zu verstehen.

Aber meine großen 70iger Freunde, es können bei solchen Aktionen auch super Sachen dabei vorkommen : 
Quatscht mich in SW vor ein paar Wochen einer einfach an : " kannst du mir bitte ein schwert schmieden ?"
ich grad gefarmt und viel mats im Rucksack : "ok"  und mach ihm eins . er : " danke wieviel willst dafür?"
Ich : " nichts!  hab freude damit und hau ein paar mobs um "
Kurz danach wieder der kleine krieger : " kannst mir bitte DM helfen ?"
Für mich immer der Zeitpunkt wo ich Luft hole (weil er lvl 18), doch guten Tag erwischt : " okay"
Stehen vor der ini noch 3 andere und alle lvl 18 - 19 !
Wie immer kurzes Aviso : " hinten bleiben, keine extratouren, warten bis mobs down, weil ich nicht dauernd zurücklaufen will, euch holen !"
Und dann kams ! hatten die 4 sprachchat on und quasseln sich einen weg und merken nicht das ich
auch chat on habe ! 
was ich da gelacht hab war einfach super, weil das waren : Vater mit 2 Söhnen und Tochter !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie haben esa dann erst am Schluß gemerkt, das ich zugehört hatte und ich mußte dann dem
Papa mein Kompliment aussprechen, für seine Geduld mit den kleinen und danke sagen für den
Spass den ich hatte, nur beim zuhören ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varanthir (20. Februar 2008)

Man kann aber auch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Gerade weil es immer auf den Gegenüber/Situation ankommt. Und Beispiele wurden hier schon viele aufgezählt. Nun könnte ich noch daherkommen und etwas über meinen Bruder hier schreiben, aber das spare ich mir mal. Zum Thema Skillung/Talente ... kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mir manchmal selbst schon auf die Zunge beisse. Nur damit ich meiner Freundin nicht sage was Sie da (meiner Meinung nach) zu nehmen hat oder sollte. Letztenendes sollte jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, um im weiteren Verlauf und steigender Stufe nicht den Überblick zu verlieren.

Immerhin ist es nicht wirklich schwer auf Stufe 70 zu kommen. Aber so mancher 70´er kann dann noch immer seine Klasse nicht wirklich spielen. Ob das am übermässigen ziehen, pausenlos gekauften Equipment oder sonst dergleichen liegen mag ... lasse ich da einfachmal offen im Raum stehen. Aber ich kann mich auch an Beispielhaft gute Erfahrungen mit 70´ern erinnern. Bei der Masse an Spielern, ist halt die Chance recht groß das man auch an die falschen gerät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Aber auch egal welche Stufe euer gegenüber hat, macht noch immer der Ton die Musik. Wer schon fordernd, unhöfflich und dergleichen daher kommt ... braucht sich hinterher nicht wundern.


----------



## Thef (20. Februar 2008)

abda schrieb:


> Mit Level 70 fängt man an, in OG zu posen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und mit Level 70 sehen die meisten mit ihren rosa schimmernden Waffen so aus als wären sie bei "Bruce" gewesen.....*kicher* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein, mal ernsthalft, ich kenne auch solche und solche. Die meisten auf Stufe 70 waren bisher sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Die anderen...sind grade ausm Windelalter heraus.


----------



## newBie1337 (20. Februar 2008)

Also dein "Kollege" ist kein Kollege,

Gehoert zu den Katerogien Vollhorst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die in 2-3 MOnaten nicht mehr rausgehen weil se einen 70er haben und nun immer zocken müssen, ignorieren das "Klopf Klopf, Das Rl ist da" und verschanzen sich vorm Rechner.

Vorallem wart vorher Freunde und nun so?
Würd ich mir an deiner Stelle nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (20. Februar 2008)

Solch einen "freund" echt auf ignore setzten.

Aber zu der 70 und arrogant thematik: HAb selber 2 70er, darunter nen ganz gut ausgestatteten Tank, eigentlich kann ich mich nicht mehr trauen länger als 5 minuten in OG oder Shatt blicken lassen, denn dann kommen schon whisper ala kannst mal BW normal tanken O_o. Okay, bei rl freunden oder gildies ist es kein thema aber im großen und ganzen muss ich das meiste ablehnen sonst müsst ich 24/7 zocken. Ich beantworte zwar alle anfragen nett soweit es geht, aber leider mit einem nein und den üblichen floskel.


----------



## champy01 (20. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> ...Ca. 10 Minuten später, denk ich mir: Gut, kannst ihn mal wieder von ignore runtersetzen....



selber Schuld wenn Du ihn nicht auf der Ignore lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 70er arrogant sind stimmt nicht, nur leider sind hinter manchen lvl 70 Chars Volliditioten aber die sitzen auch hinter Lowlvl Chars. Von daher such Dir normale Leute mit denen man spielen kann.


----------



## Lokibu (20. Februar 2008)

Mich würde interessieren, wie alt die beiden sind. Ich glaube das wurde noch nicht gefragt bzw. genannt.

Vorher sind eigentlich alle Vorschläge sinnfrei. Ich glaube nicht dass dieser Reaktion von einem Erwachsenen kommt.

Und wie gesagt, wenn es nur ein WoW Friend ist und kein RL dann kann man ignorieren, aber wenn es ein RL Freund, dann ist bestimmt nicht ignorieren angesagt, sondern darüber reden.

Das ist jetzt kein Flame, aber ne Frage an  diejenigen die sagen, dass man den Freund ignorieren muss: Habt ihr Freunde? Ich frage mich das jetzt so, weil man einen richtigen Freund normalerweise nicht gleich ignoriert. Und ihr habt euch nicht mal erkundigt, was es für ein Freund ist. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich finde das heftig, jemand zu sagen, er soll seinen Freund ignorieren. 

Aber wie gesagt, da kommt es wieder aufs Alter an. Einem 12-15 jährigen würde ich sagen, ok dann spiel halt nicht mehr mit ihm. Einem 16-18 und 19-unendlich würde ich sagen, dass sie sich mal ernsthaft unterhalten sollten und falls es da nicht funktioniert, ist die Freundschaft halt hinüber.


----------



## Faulmaul (20. Februar 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> selber Schuld wenn Du ihn nicht auf der Ignore lässt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed;

nicht auf den Lvl kommt es an sondern auf die Person dahinter; es gibt idioten mit Lvl 70 chars und solche mit mit lvl 10 chars; egal welcher Lvl es gibt überall arrogante und nicht arrogante Exemplare


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Februar 2008)

da sprechen experten oder was?
 ihr wiederholt euch schon zum 100 mal


 hier wurde schon alles gesagt, wieso einfach nicht close?


----------



## Faulmaul (20. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> da sprechen experten oder was?
> ihr wiederholt euch schon zum 100 mal
> 
> 
> hier wurde schon alles gesagt, wieso einfach nicht close?



jo du tust das ebenso


----------



## Lokibu (20. Februar 2008)

@Aphro: Hmm, weil Du kein Moderator bist?


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Februar 2008)

ich sage mal dazu, wenn ihr flamen wollt dann geht lieber auf anderen forum, für solche leute gibt es hier kein platz!


----------



## Thef (20. Februar 2008)

Sag mal Aphrôdîte2, ...... bist Du wirklich in der Position Dir anmaßen zu können, für wen hier Platz ist und für wen nicht? 

Wie wäre es damit mal konstruktive Dinge hier reinzuschreiben, anstatt andere hier zurecht zu weisen?

/flame modus on

Und es heißt, "geht lieber IN andere Foren" oder "in ein anderes Forum"

/flame modus off

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Tassy (20. Februar 2008)

@ Thef
Ich gebe dir Vollkommen Recht, man beachte seine Signatur!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (20. Februar 2008)

Sei doch lieber mal froh das es mal nicht nen Thema ist was dauernd bequasselt werden muss.
@Thread Ersteller weiß jetz nicht ob du ihn persönlich kennst oder nur ausm game sonst würd ich sagen geh mal bei ihm vorbei und klär das.Sowas braucht man sich nicht bieten zu lassen find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


arrogante 70er hmm naja glaub das is son kleines Klischee denn wenn nen low levler nen 70er fragt kannste mal helfen und dieser nur ne keine zeit,dann schätz ich mal wird das auch bissl verbreitet ah der is doof der wollte mich nicht ziehen usw. deshalb denk ich mal der Grund warum 70er so häufig als arrogant oder nicht gerade hilfsbereit betrachtet werden is ganz einfach sogenannte Mund Propaganda.Halt einfache Gerüchteküche.


----------



## Menora (20. Februar 2008)

also ich selbst habe 2 70er (shami und shadowpriest) und 63 krieger und 65 pala und naja wirklich arrogant bin ich dadurch net geworden helfen tu ich auch ab und zu aber meistens hab ich dazu einfach keine lust da ich equip/lvl technisch einfach noch zu tun habe

EDIT: achso wenn man leuten die man net kennt "kurz" hilft (aus eigener ehrfarung) kommen die dann immer wieder das is auch nervig....


----------



## Urukas (20. Februar 2008)

midhir schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> Natürlich sind viele 70er arrogant, besonders diejenigen, welche überall an ihrem Körper diese tuntigen Lila-Items haben.



Was eine schwachsinnige Aussage ! 
Aber nun gut, wahrscheinlich beding durch einen IQ auf Zimmertempetraturniveau.


----------



## Menora (20. Februar 2008)

jo das is echt schwachsinn da meine beiden 70er full epic sind aber was soll das am charakter des spielers ändern? never 4 get its just a game!


----------



## Lokibu (20. Februar 2008)

> EDIT: achso wenn man leuten die man net kennt "kurz" hilft (aus eigener ehrfarung) kommen die dann immer wieder das is auch nervig....



Das sind doch keine Hunde *ggg* Sag ihnen einfach, dass es eine einmalige Sache ist und dann lassen die dich auch in Ruhe.


----------



## Faulmaul (20. Februar 2008)

Urukas schrieb:


> Was eine schwachsinnige Aussage !
> Aber nun gut, wahrscheinlich beding durch einen IQ auf Zimmertempetraturniveau.



gg daß das vielleicht n bissl ironisch gewesen sein könnte solltest nicht ausser acht lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandalix (20. Februar 2008)

Hmm...ich komm gar nicht darüber hinweg wie man "ANGST" haben kann 70 u werden ^.-


----------



## Thef (20. Februar 2008)

höchstens im wahren Leben.....da kann ichs verstehen wenn man n bissken Murmeln im Bauch hat, wenn man dran denkt, 70 zu werden.

*schluck*

= )


----------



## Menora (20. Februar 2008)

zum thema 70 arrogant kenn ich da nochwas da meinte nen 33er krieger (mainchar) das palas mungo garnix bringt und flamet deswegen rum als ob er der oberskillor wär solche leute kotzen manchma echt an


----------



## Sinixus (20. Februar 2008)

Zum Teil muss ich hier zustimmen. Einige 70er denken wohl wirklich die absoluten Kings zu sein. Aber solche Vollpfosten gibts auch im realen Leben.

@Schambambel
Nimm deinen 70er, staub ihn ab und stell ihn in eine Glasvitrine damit ihm auch ja keine Fliege auf die Rüssi kacken kann. 

Hab selbst einen 70er Jäger und helf eigentlich fast immer (Ausnahme sind Anfragen nach DM oder Verließ). Hab einfach imo nicht die Zeit irgendwo in Kara rumzuhopsen und auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich die Lust dazu. Mir macht es einfach so mehr Spaß zur Zeit. Nebenbei kann man sich gemütlich unterhalten und dem anderen ist auch geholfen. Nebeneffekt ist, das ich so auch Mats für meinen Twink farmen kann.

Einzig wo ich nicht helfe ist: Wenn in SW, IF jemand wegen Gold bettelt. Da hört die Hilfsbereitschaft auf.


----------



## Moerbinho (20. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ne ego-bitch und stolz drauf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/discuss


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2008)

also ich bin anders, ich zieh auch oft leute gut in letzter zeit weniger weil ich das peic flug G farmen wollte aber sonst ...
naja es gibt immer solche und solche


----------



## moorhuhnxx (20. Februar 2008)

tja manche 70er sind schon sehr arrgogant, aber nicht alle einfach die andern links liegen lassen.
irgendwie dürfen sie ja auch ein kleines bischenh arogant sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schlieslich haben sie bis auf 70 gelevlet, aber nur ein ganz klien bischen. die meisten verlieren aber den repekt und meinen nur weil sie jetzt 70 sind (trotzdem dann mit area-52 hose^^ und gimp equip rumlaufen) sie imba und alle anderen voll noobs, sie vergessen das ise auch mal "lowies" wahren und auch nicht sofort alles wussten. na ja zum glück sind nicht alle so


----------



## NightCreat (20. Februar 2008)

zu der skillung:
habe auch einen 70er hunter und jede der 3 skill bäume sind zu etwas gut wenn dein kollege sich auf pvp konzentriert hält er bestimmt alle treff und survival skillungen für schlecht umgekehrt wenn er pve konzentriert ist die bm skillung^^ wenn du ihn in nem duell besiegen willst nimm die bm skillung hab so mal nen hexi besiegt der 12lvl über mir war^^ 

und 70er sind nicht arrogant xD mich fragen auch leute ob ich sie zeihe oder so^^ entweder sage ich freundlich nein oder je nach lust/zeit auch mal ja wenns keine ini ist wie gnomeregan xD


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (20. Februar 2008)

wollte nur mal was loswerden...manche 70er sind fies...andere wiederum sehr nett!!!!

Die die fies sind sind halt eben Fieslinge...

Die die nett sind sind xD NETTLINGE ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wie schon geschrieben. Mein Kollege ist nun 70 geworden und hat sich Schlag auf Schlag verändert!
> 
> ...


geiler Freund muss ich schon sagen xDD
aber btt: NÖ ich war nit so als ich 70 wurde ich hatte viele in fl die noch lower waren und wenn die mich gefragt haben entweder sofort geholfen oda freundlich daraufhin gewiesen das ich grad keine zeit habe^^
gut es gibt immer leute die so scheiß0e werden aber naja idioten gibts immer^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyconchen (20. Februar 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> ...
> Und noch ein Grund, warum ich Angst davor habe 70 zu werden:
> ...



Dann lösch doch am besten dein Char oder mach nen neuen bevor du 70 wirst wenn du denkst das du selber nicht damit umgehen kannst *lol*


----------



## Lord Freezy (20. Februar 2008)

Also....zum Thema betteln....: Ich spiele auf dem Server Baelgun einen Paladin bin mittlerweile 70 leider noch teils grün aber auch teils epic equipt. Nun letztens whisperte mich jmd aus meiner gilde an ob ich ihm nicht helfen könne im dämmerwald eine q zu erledigen (also er ist wirklich total neu und hatte keine ahnung hat aber sehr nett und freundlich gefragt ich habe sofort zugesagt). Soweit, Sogut. Als ich nun von SW aus nach darkshire geflogen bin, bekomme ich in einer (1!!!!) min. ganze fünf (5!!!!) anfragen ob ich n bisschen gold übrighätte......ich hab dann höflich geantwortet das ich leider pleite bin da ich mir mein flying mount gekauft habe. nun 2 haben es akzeptiert aber von immerhin 3 leuten habe ich extrem unhöfliche antworten bekommen worauf dann folgte "seh ich aus wie das sozialamt???" und /ignore bei einem besonders unhöflichen kam noch gz zu ticket aber das war schon besonders böse. also ich denke nicht das alle 70er arrogant sind aber wenn man am tag ca. 20 anfrage nach geld bekommt dann ist man nun mal genervt. sry aber das ist so!

mfg Alduin

(ihr dürft mich jetzt zuflamen)


----------



## Arahtor (20. Februar 2008)

Es sind bei weitem nicht alle 70er so. Ich habe selber 2 70er und trotzdem helfe ich meinen Freunden aus wenn ich gerade kann. Goldleihen ist bei uns auch kein Problem weil jeder weiß das er es zu 100% wiederbekommt.

Naja nicht jeder kann so ein Glück haben


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2008)

Moerbinho schrieb:


> Ich bin ne ego-bitch und stolz drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WORD
/sign



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squadleader (20. Februar 2008)

also ich hab 4 70er und ich hab dauernd was zu tun da will ich dann ned unbedingt dauernd irrgendwelche leute die ich gar ned kenne durch instanzen ziehen.

gutes beispiel ist meiner krieger mit dem ich hauptsächlich pvp machen will. da werd ich dauernd angewhispert.
Zum Beispiel von 60er ob ich für sie nicht bollwerk tanken will. egal ob ich grad am bg bin oder sogar in ner instanz da kucken die nichtmal drauf.

ich hab mir deshalb angewohnt mir ne dnd nachricht zu aktivieren die einfach freundlich sagt nein ich habe gerade leider keine zeit. da machts dann auch nichts wenn ich ned antworten will weil ja eh jeder eine gleich höfliche antwort bekommt.

so wie ich das sehe kennst du dich mit jäger besser aus als er schon alleine wenn ich sehe das du in der lage bist deine eigene skillung zu kreieren und er nicht.

die idee ihn mal im duell platt zu machen und es ihm damit zu zeigen das du besser bist ist zwar nicht schlecht aber wenn er recht gut equipt ist kannst das vergessen da WoW leider noch zu equip lastig ist.

es ist leider schwer gute freunde in WoW zu finden aber die beste möglichkeit ist immer noch nen rl freund zu überreden das er auch anfängt.

ich hoffe du findest ein paar gute freunde auf deinem realm. nicht alle sind arrogant aber leider recht viele. wenn du mit jemanden öffters in inis warst und mit dem spaß hast frag den halt einfach mal ob du in seine gilde kannst. da hast dann vielleicht nochmehr die so sind wie er.

ich hör jetzt mal auf nochmehr zu schreiben denn das lest sich sonst eh keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tworten (20. Februar 2008)

also das angesprochene prob mit magiern hatte ich bei der horde eigentlich nie...wenn ich mal nen alli twink gespielt habe fand ich das spiel-klima schon ein bissel schlechter. aber naja viele leute heben auf 70 aber weil sie denken sie sind die oberpros wenn sie mit ihrem grün blauen mix rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings is ein 70 nicht böse bzw. arrogant weil er dir nicht helfen will...ich helfe auch nur meine kumpels bei q´s und inis iwelchen rnd´s helfe ich nicht außer ich habe grade mal nichts zu tun.
mein rat an dich is setzt dein "feund" auf igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Toll, wenn du sowas Freund nennst, hab' ich Mitleid mit dir!
Einfach auf die Ignorier-Liste und fertig. Aber wenn man 70
ist wird man nicht gleich arrogant, diejenigen, die es doch
werden sollten sich ernst Sorgen machen, denn übermäßig stolz
zu sein und seine Freunde danach so zu behandeln, weil man etwas
erreicht hat, was einem 1. Nicht "wirklich" etwas bringt und 2. Total einfach ist,
ist ein bisschen arm...


----------



## Chuckzz (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn man 70 wird man Arrogant deshalb :

1. Man möchte Farmen
2. Man möchte in High Instanzen
3. Man möchte Equip Sammeln
4. Man möchte in Ruhe gelassen werden
5. Man muss Ruf Pushen
6. Man hat kb auf Low-Lvl weil man ziemlich oft gefragt wird


Aber das ist bei jedem anders

Ich zum Beispiel habe mit meinem 70er Mage gerne Portale gemacht, solang man mich höflich gefragt hat..

Ich habe auch gerne gezogen, solange man auch was dafür bekommt

Ich habe sogar den Allys geholfen aus Langeweile^^

also 70er sind halt so


----------



## zuechor (20. Februar 2008)

mimimi

"Und noch ein Grund, warum ich Angst davor habe 70 zu werden:"

ich lach mich tot...


----------



## B.CA$H (21. Februar 2008)

Joar es gibt schon einige Leute die einfach so drauf sind...
mich kotzt es halt nur an das sie selbst auch auf Hilfe angewiesen waren und sie müssten es ja deshalb mit am meisten verstehen oder???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschingrai (21. Februar 2008)

War gleich wie bei meinem Freund, nur nicht in WoW sondern in Ragnarok-Online (Rebirth 99 für jene die das verstehen)

Aber nach einiger Zeit kam er auch wieder runter, also ich hoffe das das bei dir auch so kommen wird ; )

Sonst such dir neue Freunde... this is live


----------



## DJ CJ (21. Februar 2008)

naja  muss ehrlich dazu sagen das ich  auch so ein afk rumsteher /zocker bin 
warum?

naja 1.  ich bin def tank und heißbegehrt da davon nie wirklich viele unterwegs sind
2. wenn ich on komme  bekomm ich erstmal 3-5 whisper ob ich nicht da da oder da tanken kann 
3. irg wann  will man auch mal was für sich machen  wäre im normal fall  erst daylis dann  bissl ah und dan  bis zum raid  nix bestimmtes oder vll farmen sofern möglich im def eq 

und im laufe des tages kommen da mind 50whisper zusammenob man nicht irg ne ini tanken kann

und dann ist es zumindest bei vielen 70ern  heilerklassen und tankklassen ( Krieger, Pala, Druide, Schamanen, Priester) kein wunder das sie  afk (egal ob afk oder  doch am zocken) angezeigt werden 

4. es gibt auch leute die einfach in ruhe relaxen wollen mit wow und sich vll  mal  paar stunden chillig  mit farmen daylis ect abgeben wenn sie von der arbeit heimkommen 

gilden intern helfe ich  eig immer wenn ich kann  is nicht so das ich  dauernd auf afk mode bin helfen  np bei gilde und friends  

aber wenn dan so ein wildfremder ankommt und sagt ziehst mich hdw, brd, db weis der geier was es da alles gibt  dann gibts halt  oft genug ein nein  oder keine antwort

also schaut die endaufstellung dan so aus

Krieger, Paladin, Druide: könnte tank sein wird zu getextet ob irg wo tanken kann
Paladin, Druide, Schamane, Priester: könnte healer sein wird zu getextet ob irg wo healen kann
Mage: portal und brot-wasserschlampe auf gut deutsch^^

ja dan haste am ende der aufstellung  nur noch:

Hexenmeister, Schurken und Jäger: die haben keine wirklichen gründe haben groß afk oder hilfe ablehnend zu sein 

dh es ist nicht unbedingt jeder arrogant weil er nicht antwortet afk rumsteht oder  kp  
aber es gibt trozdem genug arrogante arschlöcher da draußen 

und bevor ihr mich etzt flame  doch ich habe  den eigentlichen sinn verstanden bzw was der te meinte is nur meine meinung zu dem ganze bzw so wie ich es mir gut vorstellen kann 

mfg DJ CJ


----------



## DrKnievel (21. Februar 2008)

Ich hab meinen Druiden letztens auf Moonkin umgeskillt um mich nichtmehr aus Tankanfragen rausreden zu müssen. Mittlerweile reicht ein "<-Moonkin" und die Leute geben schlagartig Ruhe.


----------



## DJ CJ (21. Februar 2008)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Druiden letztens auf Moonkin umgeskillt um mich nichtmehr aus Tankanfragen rausreden zu müssen. Mittlerweile reicht ein "<-Moonkin" und die Leute geben schlagartig Ruhe.




fü mich als pve spieler in der oberen liga T5 T6 raids  als MT nicht  wirklich des wahre groß umzuskillen  dan hätte ich  regulär 0g-.-


----------



## Thef (21. Februar 2008)

DJ schrieb:


> Hexenmeister, Schurken und Jäger: die haben keine wirklichen gründe haben groß afk oder hilfe ablehnend zu sein
> 
> dh es ist nicht unbedingt jeder arrogant weil er nicht antwortet afk rumsteht oder  kp
> aber es gibt trozdem genug arrogante arschlöcher da draußen
> ...



Also ICH als Jäger habe genug gute UND wirkliche Gründe AFK herumzustehen.....Telefon, Clo, was zu essen machen, einfach nur mal eben weg vom Bildschirm und n bissken frische Luft schnappen. Dann logg ich mich nicht jedesmal aus, sondern stehe schon hier und da in OG oder sonstwo herum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (21. Februar 2008)

naja, bevor man 70 ist, denkt man sich wohl immer : 
warum hilft keiner?
was haben die alle zu tuen?
zomfg sind die unfreundlich!


aber mit 70 denkt man selber:
ich brauch noch item xy
ich brauch noch dort ruf
ich muss noch das erledigen
ich muss noch jenes skillen
ich muss noch xy besorgen
ich muss noch farmen
ich hab gleich raid
etc. 

) es läuft halt einfach mal anders als erwartet


-> so kenns ich jedenfalls / bzw. so würd ich sagen das es geschieht :E


----------



## Shaeln (21. Februar 2008)

Es wäre vermessen zu sagen 70=arrogant...

Es gibt WIE IMMER solche und solche....das wäre als wenn man sagen würde

Allianz=Kiddies

auch das ist doch nur ein Teil vom ganzen und man sollte nicht von einem schlechten Beispiel auf den Rest schließen. Das sich viele Leute ändern wenn sie irgendwas erreichen ist ganz normal....(wobei ich finde das einfaches Leveln vor allem mit nem Jäger kaum Grund dazu gibt arrogant zu werden)

Ziehe deine Konsequenzen wie du es für richtig hälst, denn in WOW wirst du noch genug Leute treffen die dich anpissen oder die dir helfen


----------



## Unic_Howard (21. Februar 2008)

@TE: Natürlich macht immer der Ton die Musik allerdings ist Deine Skillung auch sch****, sei doch froh das er dich darauf aufmerksam macht. Wenn er Ahnung hat und sich damit beschäftigt hat ist doch alles ok. Wenn er sich nicht damit beschäftigt hätte wäre es ihm aber wohl nicht aufgefallen. Also Hop Hop, informieren und umskillen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausser Dir ist deine Skillung egal und aufn DMG kommt es Dir nicht an weil Du ja nur Spass haben willst und eh nie raiden willst, in Gruppen auch eher Klotz am Bein als Hilfe sein willst und jeder der sich mehr mit seinem Char bei WoW beschäftigt ist ein RL Looser blah blah. Falls dem so ist: kkthxbb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab mehr als einen 70er Char und wenn mich jemand anwhispert und freundlich Irgendwas fragt dann antworte ich auch genauso freundlich und so gut ich eben kann. Natürlich sollten die Leute auch schauen wo derjenige gerade ist den sie anwhispern. Wenn wir gerade in BT oder Hyjal im Bosskampf sind und es kommt ein Whisper von nem LvL 20 Hexer:"Weisst Du wo der QuestNPC im Brachland für meine HexerQ steht?", dann darf er sich nicht wundern das ich entweder den Whisper nichtmal sehe oder eben nicht drauf antworte. Bis nach dem Boss oder was auch immer hab ich dann, falls ich es gesehen hab, eh schon wieder vergessen das jemand gewhispert hat.

Es gibt immer solche und solche und wenn Dein frischer 70er Freund meint Arrogant zu sein und nix mehr mit Dir zu tun, so könnte es auch daran liegen das er plötzlich mit Instanzen gehen usw. einfach viel viel mehr als früher zu tun hat und einfach keine Zeit hat. Steht er stattdessen lieber nicht-AFK in Schatt, such Dir halt neue Freunde. Fertig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Also ICH als Jäger habe genug gute UND wirkliche Gründe AFK herumzustehen.....Telefon, Clo, was zu essen machen, einfach nur mal eben weg vom Bildschirm und n bissken frische Luft schnappen. Dann logg ich mich nicht jedesmal aus, sondern stehe schon hier und da in OG oder sonstwo herum.



... dazu noch im Online-Deutsch-Kurs aufpassen, die Capslock-Taste an meiner Tastatur reparieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ü mich als pve spieler in der oberen liga T5 T6 raids als MT nicht wirklich des wahre groß umzuskillen dan hätte ich regulär 0g-.-



Auch wenn ihr Alar vor paar Tagen gelegt habt ist das mit "oberen Liga" und "T6 Raids" nicht etwas übertrieben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkrain (21. Februar 2008)

DJ schrieb:


> fü mich als pve spieler in der oberen liga T5 T6 raids  als MT nicht  wirklich des wahre groß umzuskillen  dan hätte ich  regulär 0g-.-



Da ich selber Tank spiele tät mich interessieren wo du denn Dein T5 und T6 versteckt hältst.

Das was auf Deinem Profil http://my.buffed.de/?c=3044673 angezeigt wird ist Kara-Niveau mit 
nen bischen Heroic.

Oder ziehst du Dich für Low-Inis um ??


----------



## Thef (21. Februar 2008)

Unic_Howard schrieb:


> ... dazu noch im Online-Deutsch-Kurs aufpassen, die Capslock-Taste an meiner Tastatur reparieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



watt fönne Taste???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreitausend1 (21. Februar 2008)

So, dann auch noch mal schnell meinenSenf dazu:

Ich hab jetzt meinen 3. 70er (bevor das Harz4-geschrei losgeht. Ja ich habe einen Job und verdien meinen Lebensunterhalt selbst). Wenn mich jemand fragt ziehste mich xy kommt mir die Galle hoch. Nicht einer meiner 3 Charaktere ist irgendwo durchgezogen worden und das hätt ich auch gar nicht gewollt. Man lernt dabei nichts. Es hilft einem nicht. Die Erfahrung fehlt einem zum Schluss und man fällt auf die Nase weil man seinen Char nicht beherrscht. Daher ist meine Antwort grundsätzlich: "nein". Wenn einer Diskutieren will wieso und warum, ist mir das zu doof. Ich muss jemandem den ich nicht mal kenne nicht erklären warum mir meine Zeit und mein Geld das ich für WoW aufbringe zu schade ist ihm Zucker in den Hintern zu blasen.

Wenn jemand meinen magier FREUNDLICH nach Wasser/Brot/Portal fragt bekommt er das auch Wasser&Brot umsonst, Portal ggn 16 Silber

Wenn jemand meinen Schurken FREUNDLICH fragt ob er eine Kiste aufmacht, bekommt er die umsonst geöffnet.

Aber wenn meine Hexe mitten in einer Höhle, umringt von Gegnern, angeschrieben wird: "Kannste mich mal ebend porten" und auf meine Antwort "Ich steh hier mitten in einer Höhle das geht nicht" die Antwort "Du kannst doch mal ebend rauskommen und Dir noch einen suchen der mich ebend mal dahinportet" hört platzt mir der Kragen. Niemand hat ein RECHT darauf das ich jetzt grade das tue was er grad von mir will. So ein verhalten ist Rotzfrech und derjenige kann sicher sein das ich ihn ignorieren werde.

Ich bin echt hilfsbereit. Ich zeige Newbies in SW den weg zu bestimmten Händlern. Manchmal erklär ich wo man einen Mob/NPC findet. Aber wenn mir jemand sagt haste mal Silber/Gold oder ziehste mich durch Verliess ist das für mich das Zeichen das derjenige sich auf Kosten anderer ein bequemes Leben macht. Ich muss ja nichts selbst machen. Irgendein blöder 70er sorgt schon dafür das ich den nächsten Level erreiche... Und durchs Betteln kann ich gleich noch den Lehrer bezahlen. Kann gleich losgehen. Ich geh mal schnell auf "folgen" dann muss ich noch nichtmal meinen Ar*** selbst bewegen.

Und wenn mir meine Zeit dafür zu schade ist hat das nichts mit Arroganz zu tun. Sondern einfach nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand.

Und eines noch "tisch/wasser/brot pls" ist KEINE freundliche Aufforderung. Wenn jemand was von mir will erwarte ich das er in ganzen Sätzen mit mir spricht. Ich sag auch nicht zum Metzger "wurst bitte" sondern "Ich hätte gern 100g von der Mortadella dort".


----------

